# Leah Lu's Life ....



## Abbylynn

I am dedicating this thread to Leah and will add pics as she grows and progresses.

These are her first few images of her first day at her "Forever Home" .......

I tried to size her up to an Aunt Jemima 24 oz. Pancake Syrup bottle (no way near as cute as Kylie and the PB Jar! Lol!) Yes ... she is standing in this photo.



















Thanks for looking! 




























Poor baby!


----------



## Abbylynn

The one I made for her intro pic .......










The entire crew! .......


----------



## mcdavis

Love them all, but really really love the one of her in her crate - she's gorgeous.


----------



## Avery

She's so stinkin' cute, I can't stand it.


----------



## Bear2010

What a cutie!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks! 

Fluff Ball Leah ..........


----------



## Canyx

Abbylynn, I blink and your signature changes and now THIS!
Congrats on your new addition. Leah does not yet know how lucky she is. And no one is more deserving than you are!
I look forward to watching her grow. Don't blink because the time will fly, though you would know of such things better than I do


----------



## Lucy Brees

oh i just cant stand it!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks everyone! All the dogs are getting along wonderfully! I am so pleased! My crew is super! 

Leah is still sleeping through the night .... still doing A-1 in her crate. Potty training is going great! Not one accident in the house while she is out and playing!

Out of respect ..... This my friends ... is Baby Leeo Bandit at Leahs age.


----------



## Abbylynn

Homemade Sock Sweater ..... 11/08/12


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Oh my gosh, she's too cute for words! Soo adorable!!!


----------



## RoughCollie

She is so cute. How does Eddee like her?


----------



## GrinningDog

What a beautiful puppy you have! She looks so much like Leeo!


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> She is so cute. How does Eddee like her?


Eddee likes to play bow a lot to her ... then they chase each other around and do a little mouth wrestling. I am super right on top of them. I could not handle any accidents. Eddee seems to like her. Leah likes to stalk Eddee when his back is turned. They chase each other up and down the hallway.

I think I may have another ratter!  She attacks all the squeaky toys with a vengeance! Lol! ... especially the raccoon (without stuffing) She really has an attitude and definitely tries to hold her own. I certainly detect the Terrier! She is fearless of everything ... except the linoleum. We'll work on it!


----------



## Abbylynn

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> What a beautiful puppy you have! She looks so much like Leeo!


Thank you! I know! It is wonderful! I love it that Leah is a girl this time too ........ much easier to look at her in a different light. If there are similarities ... which there are already ... it is different in that I will not subconsciously be comparing them. 



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh my gosh, she's too cute for words! Soo adorable!!!


Thank you!  I am still overwhelmed with happiness.


----------



## kitley2001

She is just too cute Abbylynn!


----------



## Slartibartfast

She is so cute and love the idea of this thread to keep it going over her lifetime.


----------



## CptJack

I LOVE that you're doing this!

I also am crazy in love with that puppy. Almost enough to have puppy fever again. 

Almost.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you everyone! 

CptJack - I could just raise puppy after puppy after puppy! Lol! I am one of those people who enjoys all that crazy puppy stuff! .... You sure "almost"? puppy fever!? Lol! 

I just now got Leah off to bed for the night.

Tonight .....




















Going to get Leah a real sweater today.  I also forgot to mention that she has all white nails! So easy to cut!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leahs first collar, harness, and sweater .... all sized xxsmall.  ... and first new squeaky toy ....













































The best sweater pic! ........


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah went to the vet for a slight cough .... she was given a fecal test and has some parasites. She has Panacur for ten days.I was told that sometimes parasites will give a pup a little cough. She only coughs at night? Hope the worming cures it. And ... she weighed in at 3.4 pounds. Lol! 

This is her picture on my one Sister's shoulder last night .... Leahs first visit by a family member. Two of my Neices and one Nephew met her too.










Leah playing tug ..... with her "mouse" .... (I am going to make her a hunter! )










Eddee is being the best Brother in the world with Leah ... they play together all the time. Eddee gives her toys and plays chase/tug/ball with her ... and Eddee is even starting to go poo outside like Leah.  I take them out together.


----------



## JulieK1967

Oh, she's so, so adorable!!!! The pics are all fab & I love the idea of you documenting her development here.


----------



## Amaryllis

I am dead from cuteness overdose! (Though I think Leeo might have been a hair cuter.) Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Abbylynn

JulieK1967 said:


> Oh, she's so, so adorable!!!! The pics are all fab & I love the idea of you documenting her development here.


Thank you!  It will be fun to go back and see how she has grown.


----------



## Abbylynn

Amaryllis said:


> I am dead from cuteness overdose! (Though I think Leeo might have been a hair cuter.) Keep the pics coming!


 You are so right! Leeo will always be the cutest! ... Because he was. 

Leah is doing great with her potty training. She now cries when she first wakes to get out of her crate ... we go immediately outside ... she does her business (both) and then we go right back in to play. She has a dry and clean crate all day long now. She still sleeps all night ... but she does pee and poo in her crate on her newspaper ... overnight sometimes. She is still so young ... we will eventually remove the paper altogether.

She is doing so well on her recall! I can hardly believe it! All I need to do is say her name and she "runs" to me from anywhere she is. She was going to get a drink of water in the kitchen ... and all I did was say "Leah" ... and she stopped dead in her tracks ... turned around and came running to me. I gave her a "good girl" ... and a pat ... and she then went back to getting her drink across the kitchen. What a good little puppy! 

Then she sits down and does that head tilt thing back and forth like "What would you like for me to do Mom?" She is very attentive and stares at me a lot too.  I like that because that means she is paying attention to details. And she loves her "Mouse" ........

Poor girl still has mushy poo though. But she seems to be 100% ok in all other departments .... still eating and drinking and playing like a normal puppy. I am just waiting for that cough to go away. I wonder why it is only there during the night when she is sleeping? She never coughs in the day time. I find that strange.


----------



## HicktownJuliet

Oh. My. Gosh. Too freakin cute!!!!!! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## Abbylynn

HicktownJuliet said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. Too freakin cute!!!!!! Congrats on your new baby


Thank you!  Your crew is adorable too!


----------



## Mrsharden81701

What a sweet little thing she is! All of them are adorable!! <3


----------



## Abbylynn

Mrsharden81701 said:


> What a sweet little thing she is! All of them are adorable!! <3


Thank you! 

And I just had to play with Eddee and Leah today ... so close to the Holidays .... (I also posted these pics in another thread)
























Look on the floor "watching" ... as usual.


----------



## kathylcsw

Little Leah is the cutest thing!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter

She's SO TINY! And adorable. You're very lucky for having her, and she's super lucky for having you. Congrats


----------



## aiw

[/QUOTE]

The perspective on this is CRAZY!! Eddee looks massive and Leah is practically microscopic!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Leah and you other pups are so cute! I can appreciate the small size as my Molly came to me at 13oz at9 weeks old. Two years later she is 6 lbs and perfect! Take a lot of size scale pictures with her next to thing like you did with the syrup bottle - they make great photos. So glad her brother and sisters play well with her. JD took a few weeks to warm up and even had to be coaxed to walk by her in her crate as she was making bird sounds when she was learning to bark. He was solo with me for over three years so suppose that's normal. Have fun - keep sharing pics and health and playtime.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks everyone!  

I cannot imagine having a 13 oz - 9 week old puppy with my crew. Leah is small enough! Lol! The smallest I remember pups was the 13 my Rough Collie had. We weighed them in all at around a pound each on the day they were born. 

I rescheduled her vet appointment for December 7th for her third 5-way. Her poo is almost completely like puppy poo now.  Her cough that she has at night seems to be lessening. There are many reasons a pup/dog can have a cough. I hope it was just the parasites ... or maybe an allergy ... something simple.  She could have even been trying to get kennel cough ... or getting over a tad bit of it from where she used to live?

Anyways ... she is a 100% normal frisky little puppy in every other aspect. She is just now becoming a land shark. LOl!  I just redirect her to her toys and her chews.

Her crate has not had poo in it in the morning for the last two days now. She gets up in the middle of the night and pees ... and then just goes back to sleep! I am so lucky to have such a good puppy who sleeps all night without a peep! 

Her crate remains dry all day long .. and she is beginning to voice her opinion on having to get out to go potty ... as soon as she wakes from a nap. I immediately take her outside ... and sure enough ... she does both!

I think Leah is going to be a very good girl as she matures. I am trying my best to not over-spoil her.


----------



## momtolabs

OMG adorable!!


----------



## Abbylynn

momtolabs said:


> OMG adorable!!


Thank you! 

Yesterdays pics at 10 weeks old ...... That material bone is only about a foot long and the little pink tug rope is even smaller. 

Leah has now begun to run from me outside wanting to play "chase" ... it is so cute! But it is freezing out there! It was only 26 degrees this morning and she wanted to play while she was shivering to boot!!! She gets cold even with her sweater on. Poor girl.  I cannot leave her out there long ... I don't want her to get sick.


----------



## Abbylynn

Here is Leah Lu at 10 weeks old ...


----------



## CptJack

Yep. Still giving me puppy envy. In a very abstract kind of way that means I'm still very sure I like sleeping  I'll just keep getting my fix from her sweetness.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> Yep. Still giving me puppy envy. In a very abstract kind of way that means I'm still very sure I like sleeping  I'll just keep getting my fix from her sweetness.


Lol! I am lucky ... she sleeps all night through.  

Just for the record ... I firmly believe Leah will be the last "puppy" I will obtain .... providing she sticks around for about 15 years.


----------



## Amaryllis

Abbylynn, c'mon! Have mercy! Now I'm picturing Kabota and a Leah of my own, both with the little floppy ears, both doing the head tilt - no, bad Amaryllis!


----------



## Abbylynn

Amaryllis said:


> Abbylynn, c'mon! Have mercy! Now I'm picturing Kabota and a Leah of my own, both with the little floppy ears, both doing the head tilt - no, bad Amaryllis!



 You know you want one! Lol! ...... OK ... I did not post these two for that very purpose! .........


----------



## mcdavis

She's so adorable.


----------



## twittle

She looks very happy. And she is a cutie. I love the way she looks in her sock sweater. And how she plays so well with the toys. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Abbylynn

twittle said:


> She looks very happy. And she is a cutie. I love the way she looks in her sock sweater. And how she plays so well with the toys. Keep the pics coming please.


Thanks everyone.  

OK ..... Just a couple more .....


----------



## Abbylynn

So ...... I hear a small breed or mix thereof puppy .... reaches 90% of its adult growth by the time it reaches 6 month of age ...... I just had to compare one week .... Wow! I see the difference already.  9 weeks and 10 weeks of age.


----------



## RoughCollie

She is so darned cute. Seeing her brings out the puppy envy in me, even though I've sworn off puppies for good. Aidan still has his fuzzy white bone like that - he uses it sometimes as a pillow.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> She is so darned cute. Seeing her brings out the puppy envy in me, even though I've sworn off puppies for good. Aidan still has his fuzzy white bone like that - he uses it sometimes as a pillow.


Thanks! 

Funny you mentioned "pillow" ... Leah likes to prop her head up on her soft toys too.  I swear Leah is the "Last" puppy-puppy! I am just so glad she is an easy one so far.


----------



## Juramentado

Abbylynn said:


> The entire crew! .......


this is my favorite picture.
you have a lovely crew!


----------



## Lucy Brees

She is delicious. What breed?


----------



## edenorchards

Awwww! Beautiful!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Lucy Brees said:


> She is delicious. What breed?


Thanks everyone. 

Leah is a Schnauzer/Poodle. ("Schnoodle" ... just like Leeo and Blu Boy) Her Mom is a 20 pound Schnauzer and her Dad is a 15 pound Poodle ( written on her health record ) She very very closely resembles Leeo and Blu Boy when they were her age.


Today's pic after a good meal, some play time, and a good grooming. .... Sleepy Baby 










EDIT: Her first sweater is beginning to look like a sweater vest .... she has grown so much!


----------



## Abbylynn

Yesterday ... Sunday, November 18th ... Leah took her first leaps up the steps in the garage.  I always carry her up three carpeted steps to the inside door of the house in the garage (attached garage). She had been outside to potty and did not want to come in the first garage door from outside over the threshold. I coaxed her ... and to my surprise she ran all the way across the garage to the set of steps that lead to the house door inside the garage ... and with three single bounds! ... Up the steps she went! Lol! Those steps are bigger than she is!  She is just full of surprises.

Eddee is also full of surprises. He has watched me re-direct Leah to squeaky toys when she wants to chew on something she shouldn't. Eddee now goes and takes one foot and stomps on a squeak toy to get Leah's attention ... then she will drop whatever she has and chase him! He also runs with a squeak toy in his mouth ... squeaking it all the way to get her to play chase!

Those two are comical! 

EDIT: I almost forgot to add that Leah can fit underneath that footstool in the pic that you see. Yeah ... just inches between it and the floor. She makes a game of lying flat and scooting herself under there and teasing the other three dogs ... while they run around the stool trying to get her. It looks like a game of musical chairs! Lol! She will pop her head out every now and then to tease them. Eventually she scoots out from under there and they have a game of chase!

I keep telling her that she is not going to fit under there for long! 

And like I say ... that red sweater is beginning to look like a short vest!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah fell asleep in one of Leeo's and Blu Boy's beds while I was preparing some Holiday food.  ... She is such a good puppy.










Then she woke up and caught me taking pics! Lol!


----------



## RoughCollie

She is too cute for words!


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> She is too cute for words!


Thank you! 

Yes ... and I have discovered that she is very near the spot Leeo had in my heart.  (Don't get me wrong ... I love all my dogs ... each in a different way.)


----------



## gingerkid

I think this is my favourite threat on DF. At least at the moment. I just can't get enough of Leah Lu! <3


----------



## CptJack

She is just still so stinking cute. I love getting to watch her grow up.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks everyone! Tomorrow on Leah's very first Thanksgiving I will get some more pics ... or at least one good one!


----------



## Julee and Embyr

Such a cutie! Where is she from?


----------



## Abbylynn

Julee and Embyr said:


> Such a cutie! Where is she from?


Thank you!  She is from here in Ohio .... My Dad got her as a gift for me ... sort of filling Leeo's void. 

Here is Leah's very first picture on her very first Thanksgiving in front of the Christmas Tree. (We always have the tree up on Thanksgiving ... a very very old family tradition ... not to be broken )











Eddee's very first Thanksgiving too! 










More of Leah today on Thanksgiving .....

Underneath the footstool again! ....










Taking a break from all the company.  She had lots of hands on socialization today ........











Blu Boy today ..... his 6th Thanksgiving ......










Abbylynn .... her 2nd Thanksgiving ... and she loathes cameras! Lol! .....can't you tell!? ....... She was like "Just leave me alone ... all that turkey made me tired!" .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah is 12 weeks old tomorrow. She is officially a land shark .. recall is still quite good .... but her independence is showing! 

Her 9 week to 12 week syrup bottle pics. She is a wiggle worm today ... and I have the flu ... so here it is anyways ... bad quality and all! Lol!

Also I included her sweater pic. I bought some beautiful magenta yarn and am going to attempt to crochet her a sweater that "fits" ..... 

















13 week syrup bottle pic also .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe!


----------



## Avery

The pics of her with the giant rawhide are too much for me to handle. I can't. I just can't. I gotta go take a break for a few minutes.


----------



## zhaor

lol geeze. Ambitious girl XD


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

She is so stinking cute! Your whole clan is. Close up of Blu Boy too - he looks so like my JD! Keep sharing!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> She is so stinking cute! Your whole clan is. Close up of Blu Boy too - he looks so like my JD! Keep sharing!


Thanks all! Lol! She keeps me on my toes! 

Leah now gets the newspaper ... from off of the big footstool ... she loves to tear it up and sends me on a chase! I am going to find her one of those toys that makes the crinkle noises.

Here is a pic of Blu Boy I took yesterday ... Dog Mom 2 2 ......... Your dogs are so adorable also. I almost wish I could raise Leah to be a therapy dog ... but having copd ... I have top stay away from hospital settings and the like due to germs. 










Abbylynn, Eddee, and Blu Boy yesterday ........


----------



## Abbylynn

Poor Leah ...

She had mucous and a tinge of blood in her stool. Took a sample to the vet. She has Coccidia. She has some pills (Albon)for it now.

Still working on that bone though! Lol!  ... and other ones too .....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I hope you feel better; the flu is awful to have! And your dogs, especially Leah since it's about her, are sooo cute and adorable!! The big bone always reminds me of when Luke went to pick up this huge stick and I told him he couldn't do it, he's not a Great Dane. Well he proved me wrong as Leah is proving small dogs can do the same as big dogs! Way-a-go Leah!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I hope you feel better; the flu is awful to have! And your dogs, especially Leah since it's about her, are sooo cute and adorable!! The big bone always reminds me of when Luke went to pick up this huge stick and I told him he couldn't do it, he's not a Great Dane. Well he proved me wrong as Leah is proving small dogs can do the same as big dogs! Way-a-go Leah!


Thank you! I almost feel human today.  I could actually turn my head upside down to wash my hair ... without the room spinning. That is not so good news for the dogs ... I can now chase them! Lol! 

It is amazing what stamina the little dogs/pups have. Leah tries to do everything the big ones do. It is so comical. She goes up those three garage steps like a champ ... sideways! Lol! She will bark and look back at me if she needs a boost. She is a funny girl! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is 13 weeks old today .....

She is growing at a very fast pace now. She even looks a little leggy at times. She now pulls me around in the yard when she does not want to come in ... another Leeo trait! Lol!  She barks to get out of her crate to go potty now in the mornings ... and still sleeps all night through.

She is taking the back steps like a champion runner. She is also trying to jump up onto the furniture ... and is too short yet. She is also outgrowing her first collar.

She is beginning to show signs of trying to vocally communicate! She also has that little head tilt when I talk to her .... I am thrilled ... now if only I can teach her to "sing" in the future.


----------



## gingerkid

She is so big already! But still as cute as ever!


----------



## Abbylynn

gingerkid said:


> She is so big already! But still as cute as ever!


Thank you! 

Her little feet are getting bigger and kind of wide. Lol! I bet she tops out at about 20 pounds as an adult.

She had a dry crate this morning. She went to bed around 10 pm and barked for me to take her outside to potty at 5:45 am. She amazes me for her age. I am very pleased to have such an easy puppy.  She also almost gets stuck when she slides under the couch and footstool now. I will actually be glad when she cannot fit under there anymore. I worry about the lamp wire and plug on the wall behind the couch. I have been keeping her away from going under the the couch ... if I can catch the little stinker fast enough!


----------



## Abbylynn

Yesterday Leah did her first "Alert Bark" 

I was coming through the back door in the dark hallway. All of a sudden she came running around the corner from the living room .... and stood there very straight and tall and gave a few huffs and yips and a growl! I had to snicker ... I bet she isn't even 5 pounds yet! Lol! 

Leah Lu and Eddee playing .... (cell phone pic ... sorry)


----------



## Abbylynn

Just a few pics I took today ...been busy trying to play "catch-up" on making Christmas cookies for the last few days. Leah is a real trooper!  She is sooo good when she has to go back to her crate in between play time and cookie baking time! ....

Though I must say she makes me feel guilty with those puppy dog eyes .........
































EDIT: I almost forgot to add here that Leah goes to the vet in the morning for her third set of vaccines. I can hardly wait to see how much she weighs now.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Leah's looking so good and sounds like she's a great puppy! I know my Molly was so good too with potty training and the command training I think in large part due to having another dog in the house to model the behavior. Seeing all her pics makes me want another one!!!!!!! 

Christmas should be fun at your house! I have stockings for my pups (as I hope other dog moms do) and they are getting a chew toy, a stuffed toy, Omaha Steak jerky dog treats, but the thing they will love most is the ever so expensive toilet paper cardboard empty roll! They go crazy for them!! 

Keep posting Leah and your pack pictures! Love them!


----------



## jcloh86

OMG.. super duper cute. she reminds me a bit of my girl Lexy (westie/poodle). Do post more pics. Can't wait!!


----------



## Abbylynn

jcloh86 said:


> OMG.. super duper cute. she reminds me a bit of my girl Lexy (westie/poodle). Do post more pics. Can't wait!!



Thank you.  You must post pics of your girl Lexy.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Leah's looking so good and sounds like she's a great puppy! I know my Molly was so good too with potty training and the command training I think in large part due to having another dog in the house to model the behavior. Seeing all her pics makes me want another one!!!!!!!
> 
> Christmas should be fun at your house! I have stockings for my pups (as I hope other dog moms do) and they are getting a chew toy, a stuffed toy, Omaha Steak jerky dog treats, but the thing they will love most is the ever so expensive toilet paper cardboard empty roll! They go crazy for them!!
> 
> 
> Keep posting Leah and your pack pictures! Love them!



Christmas will be fun. I have squeaky toys, balls, stuffingless racoon that Leah LOVES! ... and still have to make them their treats. 




For Leah's first stocking I found a really cute one .... I must post it. It reminds me of her (she reminds me of a little mouse yet! Lol!)













Behavior is also learned through the other dogs ... I agree. Just so Eddee doesn't teach her to poo in the bathroom. Lol!  Eddee has already taught her to love mouth wrestling. :/ She is his buddy for sure!!! 

I will post after Leah comes back from the vet today.



EDIT: Leah just returned home from the vets. She has doubled in weight exactly! Lol! She is now a whopping 6.4 pounds.  She will be 14 weeks old this Sunday. Only one more set of vaccines to go! Yay!


----------



## Shell

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks all! Lol! She keeps me on my toes!
> 
> Leah now gets the newspaper ... from off of the big footstool ... she loves to tear it up and sends me on a chase! I am going to find her one of those toys that makes the crinkle noises.
> 
> Here is a pic of Blu Boy I took yesterday ... Dog Mom 2 2 ......... Your dogs are so adorable also. I almost wish I could raise Leah to be a therapy dog ... but having copd ... I have top stay away from hospital settings and the like due to germs.


I don't know if you have anything similar in your area, but not all therapy dogs are there to go to hospitals. Some dogs visit children in group homes, some visit schools, some visit individual elderly who aren't sick but just housebound. If it is something that interests you and you think she would be good at, don't limit yourself at this point.


----------



## momtolabs

She is so cute!!!!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I agree with Shell! There are many different venues for the therapy dogs to work in. I would love to find a senior home in my area, and Shell's suggestion of homebound elderly and kids at schools is good too. We visit a hospital and a library with a reading program for kids. My next hope is something with the elderly. Have a good day!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I agree with Shell! There are many different venues for the therapy dogs to work in. I would love to find a senior home in my area, and Shell's suggestion of homebound elderly and kids at schools is good too. We visit a hospital and a library with a reading program for kids. My next hope is something with the elderly. Have a good day!



Thank you for the information and the idea. 

Leah Lu is 14 weeks old today.

She has a new collar ... as she outgrew her first one in just one month. Lol! I also spoiled her with a new bed. It is nice and plush ... gray with light pink hearts. 

I also tried to take a pic of her on the Christmas Decorated Table ... she is just too much of a wiggle worm to sit still! Lol! 

Enjoy .... I sure am! 

























I almost forgot ... I got her a toy to play with .......










She has no idea she is spoiled ... yet!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah has a new sweater that actually fits. 

Was out for ultrasounds of my gall bladder and thyroid ... and stopped by the store ...before the snow flies. My first sweater I tried to make came out huge! Lol! Not too good!


----------



## kathylcsw

She is just too cute!


----------



## RoughCollie

She looks lovely in that beautiful sweater!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah's hair loss on her leg from her rabies vaccination. I hope it grows back.  If not .... it will make for a good identification mark. 










Just a random pic of Leah today ....


----------



## gingerkid

Shell said:


> I don't know if you have anything similar in your area, but not all therapy dogs are there to go to hospitals. Some dogs visit children in group homes, some visit schools, some visit individual elderly who aren't sick but just housebound. If it is something that interests you and you think she would be good at, don't limit yourself at this point.


Some visit university students during exam time.... 

What a cutie-patootie. Looks like she appreciates her new bed and sweater to keep her warm over the winter!


----------



## rrrowdy

Love the pink sweater!!! She looks way too cute in it!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks everyone! 

We had a pizza party and a Christmas Cookie decorating party with my Nieces and Nephew tonight. Lol! My Nephew fell asleep in Leah's crate! 










Lots of cookies!










And of course Leah! .......


----------



## JulieK1967

She's SO adorable! Love the pics with the pink sweater and the last one with her standing up is really cute too. Love her chubby puppy belly!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks! 

I say this girl always looks like she has a smile on her face! Lol! She is 16 weeks old on Sunday! .... already! 





































Leah saw her very first snow today .... and she loves it!!! She was running around in her sweater eating it! Lol! 

She even does not mind rain.


----------



## twittle

She looks very adorable in her little sweater. Love it


----------



## Abbylynn

Christmas was good.  My dogs make themselves at home with company .... and I think besides getting many presents .... they love me. 






































Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! .... And thanks for looking!


----------



## RoughCollie

You ought to frame that one of you and the dogs -- all of you are beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> You ought to frame that one of you and the dogs -- all of you are beautiful! Merry Christmas!



Thank you! 

Today is our third day of Christmas with the children ..... and Leah Lu found out how to get up on the couch for the first time! This is memorable for me. 

I am sure there will be more pics after today's celebration ............... It should be interesting .... it is snowing buckets as I type! 








































And now the fun begins of keeping Leah out of "everything!" Lol! .........










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... I didn't get many more pics of Leah as we had our Christmas. Everyone got snowed in and had to spend the night at our house ..... But I did get a good picture of Eddee annoying my sleeping Niece by sitting on her ... until she would get up and pay attention to him! Lol! 










After all .... it was Eddee's first Christmas with me too ........


----------



## Abbylynn

Today .... My 4 beggars ..... begging for a crumb of a peanut butter cookie from Dad.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

They all look so patient - except for Leah! . Eddie was cute on top of your niece! Leah's world will be very different now with the view from the sofa!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> They all look so patient - except for Leah! . Eddie was cute on top of your niece! Leah's world will be very different now with the view from the sofa!


Thank you for the compliments everyone. 

Lol! Leah is just now learning patience. I cannot say she is interested in learning it though! Lol! 

Leah's view will be different for sure ......... She can now see this in the front yard from out the kitchen window ...........










It is still coming down in buckets! This should make for an interesting day outside.


----------



## Hallie

You must have a thing for scruffy dogs! Leah is beautiful. 

All of your pups look so happy and spoiled. They must have had a good Christmas.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hallie said:


> You must have a thing for scruffy dogs! Leah is beautiful.
> 
> All of your pups look so happy and spoiled. They must have had a good Christmas.



Thank you! 

I guess I do have a thing for scruffy dogs and never quite realized it until lately. I always loved my Collies.  But I also loved Dobermans and GSD's too.

The dogs had a great Christmas .... hope all of you did too!


----------



## Luann Combs

Too cute and cuddly for words! There is something special about this little dog that captures your heart! Great pictures!


----------



## Abbylynn

Luann Combs said:


> Too cute and cuddly for words! There is something special about this little dog that captures your heart! Great pictures!


Thank you! 


Leah Lu is 17 weeks old today ............








Today's pics .....


----------



## Abbylynn

My last pic of the year and one of my favs!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah is almost 18 weeks old now(on Sunday). She has taken to wanting to lay on the living room carpet with the other dogs to nap.  She wants to be a "big girl" ..... We are going to start to try and do the potty training this way ... and of course also with the help of the crate still. She is a wonderful little girl with her crate. 

Leah now knows how to get up on the big foot stool and the couch ... and how to get down 90% of the time. If she is unsure of herself .... she barks and grunts to let me know she needs my help! What a spoiled little girl! lol! I love it! 

Today's pics ....


----------



## Abbylynn

My little "Sweetie Pie" went to the door today and asked to go outside to potty!!!!! Yay! What a smart little girl!  She put her feet on the door and stood there looking back at me. Yesterday she was pulling on my coat that is hung by the back door .... but I didn't get it! Duh! :/











1/6/2013


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah had her last puppy vaccine! Yay! Now in a couple of weeks we can begin to go more places together. Poor girl threw up on me on the way back home from the vets. She gets car sick quite easily. 

Leah Lu now weighs a whopping 10 pounds on the dot! 

She will be 19 weeks old on Sunday. (Pic with one of my Nieces)












I also wanted to add the picture of Leah and the picture of Leeo .... and the resemblance to each other.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow, quite the resemblance! I love watching Leah grow! FYI a coworker of mine gave her pup some ginger treats she made herself after reading that ginger assists in the stomach issues with car sickness and it completely worked for her pup! Try researching that and see if it helps or let me kow if you want me to get her recipe for you. Fortunately Molly & JD don't have car issues even though their mom does with long road trips! . Ironic huh?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Wow, quite the resemblance! I love watching Leah grow! FYI a coworker of mine gave her pup some ginger treats she made herself after reading that ginger assists in the stomach issues with car sickness and it completely worked for her pup! Try researching that and see if it helps or let me kow if you want me to get her recipe for you. Fortunately Molly & JD don't have car issues even though their mom does with long road trips! . Ironic huh?


I would love the recipe for sure. Every time we go in the car she vomits on me! Lol!  Thanks for the info too!


EDIT: I almost forgot to log that Leah Lu has lost four of her bottom front teeth.  LOl! She looks like a toddler or a pumpkin when she smiles. She only has two side by side. Yes .... she smiles .... a LOT! 

I saw it yesterday morning 1/9/13.


----------



## Abbylynn

1/10/2013 .... Leah standing up on the footstool posing for the camera. 











Leah and Eddee .... and as you can see ... Eddee never sits till! He is a blur! Lol! 











This morning Leah went down the three steps in the garage and ran across the garage to the outside door to go potty ..... This is a new feat for her. She was timid of the steps and I had to pick her up and set her down on the garage floor. Not any more!


----------



## Shell

I just give little bits of candied ginger as occasional treats. Tiny- like pinkie nail sized. I buy it for myself at Trader Joe's, not sure if Kroger sells something like it. You could always buy regular fresh ginger and soak it in a bit of sugar water (ginger has a really strong flavor on its own).


----------



## Abbylynn

Shell said:


> I just give little bits of candied ginger as occasional treats. Tiny- like pinkie nail sized. I buy it for myself at Trader Joe's, not sure if Kroger sells something like it. You could always buy regular fresh ginger and soak it in a bit of sugar water (ginger has a really strong flavor on its own).



Hmmmmm ..... How about the powdered ginger I keep in the spice cabinet? Could just a pinch of that in a tad of water work I wonder?

I will look for candied ginger also. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shell

Abbylynn said:


> Hmmmmm ..... How about the powdered ginger I keep in the spice cabinet? Could just a pinch of that in a tad of water work I wonder?
> 
> I will look for candied ginger also. Thanks for the tip!


If its just plain ginger, it should work but they might not want to drink it. You could also try a bit of the powered ginger (like 2 pinches worth) kneaded into a spoonful of peanut butter.


----------



## Abbylynn

Shell said:


> If its just plain ginger, it should work but they might not want to drink it. You could also try a bit of the powered ginger (like 2 pinches worth) kneaded into a spoonful of peanut butter.


Great idea! Thanks! She Loves PB!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy

Been gone, so catching up on Leah Lu's thread. She is a beauty, I love looking at her pictures, they always bring a smile to my face!<33 & She does look like she is smiling in her pictures. 

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn

LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> Been gone, so catching up on Leah Lu's thread. She is a beauty, I love looking at her pictures, they always bring a smile to my face!<33 & She does look like she is smiling in her pictures.
> 
> ~Erica~



Thank you!  (Below) Leah .... The queen of the footstool! Lol!


----------



## gingerkid

Abbylynn said:


> Hmmmmm ..... How about the powdered ginger I keep in the spice cabinet? Could just a pinch of that in a tad of water work I wonder?
> 
> I will look for candied ginger also. Thanks for the tip!


MIL's toy poodle sometimes gets an upset stomach, and she will refuse to eat. If she hasn't eaten for more than a day, MIL force-feeds her a couple teaspoons of (flat) Canada Dry ginger ale with an eye dropper, and it seems to do the trick. I know soda has quite a bit of sugar, but it can't be much worse than candied ginger.


----------



## Abbylynn

gingerkid said:


> MIL's toy poodle sometimes gets an upset stomach, and she will refuse to eat. If she hasn't eaten for more than a day, MIL force-feeds her a couple teaspoons of (flat) Canada Dry ginger ale with an eye dropper, and it seems to do the trick. I know soda has quite a bit of sugar, but it can't be much worse than candied ginger.


This is true. I always have ginger ale on hand.  I have both Canada Dry and Vernors. I think the vernors may not be good .... as it is aged in wood.


Leah's first new real leather collar is on its way. I ordered it for her. She takes a size 8 -10 right now. If she gets to be 20 pounds like Blu Boy it will still fit. I ordered a size 11-14. Blu Boy takes a 14.  Leah is already half Blu Boy's weight.


----------



## Abbylynn

New pictures today. Leah is 19 weeks old. Leah is learning to sit and use patience for treats. She is doing a pretty good job of it.










Leah Lu is still the queen of the footstool .... and if she is not looking more and more like a relative of Leeo .... I will eat my words.  I can hardly wait to see what her adult coat is going to turn out to be like.


----------



## CptJack

Golly, she's cute - and growing FAST. 

Where does time go?


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> Golly, she's cute - and growing FAST.
> 
> Where does time go?


Thank you. 


I don't know .... but time goes all too quickly!  She just fit in my coat pocket a few weeks ago it seems. And she has now lost some more of her puppy teeth ....  I just love the puppy years. 

BTW .... I love your siggy!


----------



## nemefeme

omg he looks like Jack would have looked like when he was a puppy. Sooooooooooooo adorable.


----------



## Abbylynn

nemefeme said:


> omg he looks like Jack would have looked like when he was a puppy. Sooooooooooooo adorable.



Thank you.


----------



## JulieK1967

Oh, that face! She really is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## lunachichisnoopyapollo

She is sooo cute


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! I got the teeth! 





















I also got this one .....


----------



## BrittanyG

It always cracks me up when dogs lay like that. She got big fast!


----------



## Abbylynn

BrittanyG said:


> It always cracks me up when dogs lay like that. She got big fast!



I know! She is almost the size of Eddee .... just 5 more pounds! Eddee shouldn't have taught her to mouth wrestle so well ............ She is going to be bigger than him! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu's 19 week old picture with the syrup bottle ............. 1/16/2013


----------



## jax's_mommy

To freakin' cute! 
I want a fluffy puppy!


----------



## CptJack

jax's_mommy said:


> To freakin' cute!
> I want a fluffy puppy!


I said that! I did! Because, dang it, the only thing 'wrong' with Kylie was that she was not quite big enough and didn't have enough hair.

Then I found this:









Well. It's bigger and fluffy! Be careful what you wish for...


(Also, Abbylynn, she is GORGEOUS.)


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> I said that! I did! Because, dang it, the only thing 'wrong' with Kylie was that she was not quite big enough and didn't have enough hair.
> 
> Then I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. It's bigger and fluffy! Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> 
> (Also, Abbylynn, she is GORGEOUS.)



Thank you. 

Thud is just such a huge fluff ball! I love him!  You really got lucky in finding such cute pups!


Two more pics from today .....











The ol' head tilt! Lol! ..... for every and anything I say.


----------



## jax's_mommy

CptJack said:


> I said that! I did! Because, dang it, the only thing 'wrong' with Kylie was that she was not quite big enough and didn't have enough hair.
> 
> Then I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. It's bigger and fluffy! Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> 
> (Also, Abbylynn, she is GORGEOUS.)


The bigger the better! I love big dogs, especially fluffy ones!  I just can't have a big dog where I live right now. They have to be 25lbs or less. Otherwise I would have a big old st benard  I almost had one but i found out the weight limit 
Kylie is cute all the same


----------



## Mrsharden81701

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thud is just such a huge fluff ball! I love him!  You really got lucky in finding such cute pups!
> 
> 
> Two more pics from today .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ol' head tilt! Lol! ..... for every and anything I say.


Oh my goodness look at that head tilt!!! She has to be the cutest pup, really! How do you tell her no heheh


----------



## Abbylynn

Mrsharden81701 said:


> Oh my goodness look at that head tilt!!! She has to be the cutest pup, really! How do you tell her no heheh



Hehehe .... I never tell her "no" .... Lol! I just keep replacing her antics with other things .... like when she isn't supposed to be jumping from one piece of furniture to the next ... I just pick her up and re-direct her to something else. Positive all the way! 

And she does fly! She is making 3 foot jumps from the couch to the chair to the footstool. She flies like a deer! One giant leap and she always makes her target. I am almost thinking "Dock Diving" in her future.


----------



## Abbylynn

1/17/2013 

Leah's very first knuckle bone .... straight from the local butcher.  Poor girl has two more bottom puppy teeth loose this morning. It seems she is losing them almost all at once! Poor girl!

She is loving the bone though! ....


































And of course RG'er EDDEE. I won't be able to get his bone from him until he goes to sleep! Lol! 











Yep! Separate crates! 

Leah was a good girl and we had sessions with her bone. She has no problem with me removing her bone when she is done. Good Girl Leah Lu!


----------



## RoughCollie

I just love your dogs; they are all so cute! 

I'm glad you posted about putting them in their crates when they have bones. I'm going to do that with Aidan. One of those common sense things that totally escaped me, so thank you! That eliminates me having to find Aidan's hiding places -- I found one by chance last week that must have been old as the hills. Usually Aidan checks on his hidden objects, and moves them to a new place to rebury them, and that's how I find them. He must have forgotten about this particular bone.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> I just love your dogs; they are all so cute!
> 
> I'm glad you posted about putting them in their crates when they have bones. I'm going to do that with Aidan. One of those common sense things that totally escaped me, so thank you! That eliminates me having to find Aidan's hiding places -- I found one by chance last week that must have been old as the hills. Usually Aidan checks on his hidden objects, and moves them to a new place to rebury them, and that's how I find them. He must have forgotten about this particular bone.


Thanks! 

I usually put a clean towel in there and then remove it to launder afterwards. I then also clean the crate to rid the bacteria on the crate floor.

Lol! If I didn't separate my dogs with real bones ... there would be some serious dog fighting going on .... with a really bad outcome I am sure!


----------



## kathylcsw

She is the cutest little puppy.


----------



## RoughCollie

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I usually put a clean towel in there and then remove it to launder afterwards. I then also clean the crate to rid the bacteria on the crate floor.


Thanks! Will do. I took a bone out of the freezer yesterday to give to Aidan today.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Thanks! Will do. I took a bone out of the freezer yesterday to give to Aidan today.


Enjoy your bone Aidan! 

Leah is in her crate already chewing away! Lol!


----------



## RoughCollie

Dagnabit! I put the towel in the bottom of Aidan's crate, then placed the bone inside. Aidan went halfway in his crate, grabbed the bone, leaped out backwards, and was upstairs in about 3 seconds -- all while I was shutting the crate door. He came back down in about half a minute without the bone. Literally 30 seconds from start to finish. I haven't seen it since, and I've looked everywhere for it. I keep asking him where his bone is (he knows what "bone" means) and he just cocks his head and smiles mysteriously. It might be in my teenage daughter's room -- can't see the floor in there, and it would be a great place for a drive-by burial. She can't find it either. Of course, who can find anything in her room?


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Dagnabit! I put the towel in the bottom of Aidan's crate, then placed the bone inside. Aidan went halfway in his crate, grabbed the bone, leaped out backwards, and was upstairs in about 3 seconds -- all while I was shutting the crate door. He came back down in about half a minute without the bone. Literally 30 seconds from start to finish. I haven't seen it since, and I've looked everywhere for it. I keep asking him where his bone is (he knows what "bone" means) and he just cocks his head and smiles mysteriously. It might be in my teenage daughter's room -- can't see the floor in there, and it would be a great place for a drive-by burial. She can't find it either. Of course, who can find anything in her room?



Hehehe! I know all too well about teenage rooms!  He is pretty clever! I can just see the grin in my minds eye ... and it makes me smile.

I have now purchased a pair of feminine panties for Leah ... "just in case" .... because I have not decided when I want to have her spayed. I really want her to finish growing first. And no worry about the neutered boys .... they have crates. In fact I have three crates. By that time it may be nice enough weather to just rotate and crate the boys in the attached garage. 

I found these on Ebay .... and I also bought some belly bands and a male diaper for Blu Boy and Eddee! They are at the marking game again!!!!


Here is Leahs first panties ....











And my two bad bad bad boy's belly bands and they each got a navy blue diaper for sleeping in! I will fix their little wagons! Lol!


----------



## RoughCollie

Leah's first panties are a far cry from the boy's underwear with a hole cut for her tail that my mom used for our terrier. I wonder if Eddee will figure out how to get the belly band off.

Aidan has dashed by twice today with that bone in his mouth -- so fast, he is a blur! I saw him retrieve it from behind the couch cushions (from afar) and he put the cushions back in place afterward. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I'd have sworn he hadn't messed with the couch. Maybe I can train him to keep the downstairs tidy, wouldn't that be a hoot! Of course, he'd mostly be cleaning up after himself.

He must think the bone will be banished to the crate. Maybe he thought when I was fixing the towels that I was making a bed for the bone.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Leah's first panties are a far cry from the boy's underwear with a hole cut for her tail that my mom used for our terrier. I wonder if Eddee will figure out how to get the belly band off.
> 
> Aidan has dashed by twice today with that bone in his mouth -- so fast, he is a blur! I saw him retrieve it from behind the couch cushions (from afar) and he put the cushions back in place afterward. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I'd have sworn he hadn't messed with the couch. Maybe I can train him to keep the downstairs tidy, wouldn't that be a hoot! Of course, he'd mostly be cleaning up after himself.
> 
> He must think the bone will be banished to the crate. Maybe he thought when I was fixing the towels that I was making a bed for the bone.



Lol! I think that is funny! I bet Aidan did think you were going to bury his bone! Lol! 

And as far as Eddee .... I hope he doesn't figure out how to get his belly band off .... but I have a sneaky suspicion he will. That dog is far too smart sometimes. That is why I cannot figure out for the life of me why he just "Does Not Get It!" about potty training.  I personally think he is just stubborn.

BTW .... Aidan is a smart cookie to put the cushions back in place! That is too cool!


----------



## RoughCollie

Did Eddee get the belly band off? How about the diaper? I hope not!

Re the potty training -- have you tried taking Eddee out every hour for a few days, then increasing the time slowly (by 15 min) every two days, to see if that helps? I bet you have. But if not, that might work. 

Aidan was fully potty-trained when he decided to be, well after he knew the ropes. He used to pee right outside the bathroom door, which we keep closed so he can't wreak havoc in there. Then one day he stopped doing that, for no reason at all. He never marked, thank heavens. (I hope I didn't jinx myself by typing that.)


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Did Eddee get the belly band off? How about the diaper? I hope not!
> 
> Re the potty training -- have you tried taking Eddee out every hour for a few days, then increasing the time slowly (by 15 min) every two days, to see if that helps? I bet you have. But if not, that might work.
> 
> Aidan was fully potty-trained when he decided to be, well after he knew the ropes. He used to pee right outside the bathroom door, which we keep closed so he can't wreak havoc in there. Then one day he stopped doing that, for no reason at all. He never marked, thank heavens. (I hope I didn't jinx myself by typing that.)


OH I hope you did not jinx yourself either!!! I have tried everything I know with Eddee.

Dad is now replacing the entire hallway like we had to do to the bathroom.  Then we are gating it off. The dogs will only have access to the living room and the kitchen. The belly bands and diapers are hand made and are not here yet. They are in transit in the mail!

I am so glad my Dad is an understanding person! Eddee has trashed a home that is only 12 years old. And it is a good thing my Dad is in good health at 77 years of age ... and can do almost anything ... including building .... or it would cost a fortune to do this otherwise.

Eddee doesn't know how good he has it. I firmly believe he would have been given up on by now in some other homes.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is now 20 weeks old .... and still the queen of the footstool! Lol! 



















It was 2 degrees without the wind chill this morning and Leah was such a trooper on her potty trip! She was quick about her business ... but a good girl and did it all outside! 

She is also becoming a snuggle bug. All I need to do is say "up!" and she flies into my lap and puts her head down against my chest. She expects a "rub-a-dub" (neck rub) and an ear scratch first thing! Lol! 

She is such a sweet and well mannered puppy! I have surely been blessed! 


I have spoiled Leah Lu ..... This is most all of "Leah Lu's Loot" .... so I call it ..... (There is more posted in the next frame) .... The heart says "Precious Design" on it. The genuine leather leash is the first one I have owned in years!!!  All the dogs can use it.

The dog house charm is for Eddee .... since he is always "In The Doghouse" anyways! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

More of Leah Lu's Loot ........

The blue bow is a "Get Me Home Safe" tag. It has a number she is registered with. The box with the bone charm in it has Leah's birthstone in it. There are two hair bows .... but she doesn't have enough hair yet. Lol!

I believe I have gone overboard with Leah ... but ... hey ... She is such a good girl!  ( Or maybe I need to quit taking the zoloft! Lol! )


----------



## RoughCollie

I don't think you are going overboard at all! Leah Lu has such cute, pretty, sparkly stuff. She is one lucky dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee is not a happy camper with me! Lol!  This also keeps him from playing too roughly with Leah. He hates his new belly band! BUT!!! He does not try and take it off! Yay!

He even went poo outside this morning! Lol! Why didn't I think of the belly band 9 months ago? Duh! .........










Had to at least post one pic of Leah!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> 1/17/2013
> 
> Leah's very first knuckle bone .... straight from the local butcher.  Poor girl has two more bottom puppy teeth loose this morning. It seems she is losing them almost all at once! Poor girl!
> 
> She is loving the bone though! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course RG'er EDDEE. I won't be able to get his bone from him until he goes to sleep! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Separate crates!
> 
> Leah was a good girl and we had sessions with her bone. She has no problem with me removing her bone when she is done. Good Girl Leah Lu!



So I have a question - how do you know if those bones are too hard for the dogs teeth? Probably seems a silly question but my 6 lb Molly has the smallest teeth ever! And my 14 lb malti-poo has average sized teeth but still fairly small. I give them venison and beef sticks, greenies, and they chew on some hard plastic toys but a true bone worries me for them. I would feel horrible if they lost a tooth while so young because of something I gave them. ???


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Any advice would be appreciated!


I only allow Eddee to have these sorts of bones because of the way he chews. He is not interested in the bone itself .... but the marrow and the meat. Leah will not be allowed these bones when she has her adult teeth. She is another food crazed dog! Lol! I am afraid she would break her teeth on them.

Blu Boy and Abbylynn have tried to break the actual hard bones .... therefore I don't allow it for those two.

And to be fair .... I always have another treat for them or they are not in the same room when the other dog has the real bone. I feel like a Mom playing favorites to her kids! Lol!

I watched my dogs eating habits before I decided who could have what. But that still doesn't mean they couldn't break a tooth.  It is a chance you take when you give them these bones. I just feel good that they aren't going to choke on them.


EDIT: I would be afraid to give your dogs these kind of bones too. The 6 pound one for sure. Eddee is however 15 pounds with a very very strong jaw. Once he has something in his mouth there is no getting it out! You cannot even pry it loose. He has a true Terrier jaw! Very strong!


Speaking of Eddee .... He has had a rough week .... between the belly bands ... we put up a board until we make the gate for the hallway we had to make over without carpet .... due to the Boy's marking fest. Eddee can't get in the hall now .... but he sure knows how to look! Lol!  (Yes .... we had to put in a whole new hallway floor)


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is now 21 weeks old today. 

She surprised me this morning by taking the pillow out of her bed and starting a "Chase Me!" game of it. When I finally thought I had caught up to grab it (for fun) .... she ran into her crate and stuffed the pillow back into her dog bed! She is never ceasing to amaze me at some of the things she is doing. 

Here are the dogs looking through the gate (we finished it from old crate parts ) .... they are waiting their turn to go out and go potty. Waiting for Abbylynn to come back inside.
























And of course .... Mr Impatient .... is in his usual tree stand! Lol! 










I just love my dogs!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is now 22 weeks old. She has a new habit. When she is done eating her food in her crate ... she places her empty food bowl in her dog bed. Lol! I have no clue as to why? 

Leah is doing very well with potty training and now goes to the door as soon as I say "Potty?" ...... She also has the routine down in the mornings and goes into her crate just as soon as we come inside from the first potty break of the day. She knows that the other three have to have their turns too. I don't even have to ask. She just goes in and waits. She is such a good girl! 


Todays pics ....




















It has been so bitter cold out that I have not had a chance to get a pic of Leah plowing the snow with her head. We have enough snow that she gets lost in it! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah is now 23 weeks old .... almost 6 months and has shown that she needs switched from three meals a day to two meals a day now. The three meals were not satisfying her hunger. 



Leah was told to leave the socks alone in the clothes basket .... and to my surprise ... she listened and put herself in "Time-Out!" I laughed so hard I had tears flowing down my face! Good girl Leah! Lol! 

Some pics from today. One of Eddee too in his favorite position on my lap watching the TV.

























































Caught in the act of teething on my pj bottoms!!!! ........... I am going to have to move the clothes basket to a different room .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah has become my newest dishwasher ..... just like Leeo used to be. When she decides to sit at the kitchen table to eat ... I will think she has been Leeo reincarnated as a girl! Lol! 




























We had bacon, eggs, and pancakes tonight .... she must really like the smell! I cooked some plain eggs for all the dogs to add to their kibble tonight to be fair. 


On another note .... Leah's spay date is March 11th.


----------



## RoughCollie

Oh geez, she is so cute and dainty! So is Eddee -- cute, anyway.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> Oh geez, she is so cute and dainty! So is Eddee -- cute, anyway.



Thank you!  Eddee is really a sweetheart ... or means well! Lol! 

Since today is Valentines Day .... I took pics of what leah was doing on her first Valentines Day ..... Lol! .... torturing Abbylynn! And Abbylynn is just the sweetest most gentle ... almost Motherly dog towards Leah. Abbylynn is just the best!!!

I do not think Leah will ever lose her puppy pass with Abbylynn. 



































My "Smiley Girl"


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is officially 6 months old tomorrow .... already! 

She is still such a good puppy. I have been blessed. Right now she put herself in her crate for a nap. 

Her 6 month photo ....


----------



## Abbylynn

I have a better photo!  Today Leah Lu is officially 6 months old. Next to Leah Lu is the face of Leeo Bandit. 

(Miss you Leeo! ... It is soon to be one year since you left)


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my, I haven't checked on Leah Lu in a couple of weeks! She and your other pups continue to be soooooooo adorable! I love how sweet Abbylynns is with her. My JD is allowed to lick the plate in the dishwasher each morning that has residual peanut butter on it from my English muffin! How much does Leah Lu weigh now? When my small Molly got spayed I ordered a Puppy Bumper collar rather than a cone and it worked great for her. I think she was about 4 lbs then. Give all your pups a big hug tonite!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> I have a better photo!  Today Leah Lu is officially 6 months old. Next to Leah Lu is the face of Leeo Bandit.
> 
> (Miss you Leeo! ... It is soon to be one year since you left)


Omg - they are identical in the face! A blessing for sure!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Omg - they are identical in the face! A blessing for sure!



Thank you for the compliments .....

The note that was hand written and given to Dad with Leah's shot records and parents and birth date ... is identical to the handwritten note that was given to us when we acquired Leeo and Blu Boy 6 years ago. I can almost bet Leah Lu is a relative! Wouldn't that be uncanny!? Leah acts sooo much like the Boys! She is a blessing.

I am going to go get her an inflatable donut (cone) for her neck in case I need it. I saw them at Pet Supplies Plus for a reasonable price. Is that the same thing as a puppy bumper collar?

Leah weighed 10 pounds at the vets a month ago. According to my scale she is 12.88 pounds today.

She is such a smart girl. When we come in the house from the first potty break of the day ... she runs into her crate and waits for me to take the other three out. She never makes a sound. She never complains. 

She loves her crate. She never messes in it. She runs to the door when I ask if she wants to go potty. 

She sits when asked. When I say "up" she flies onto my lap ... but only if invited. 

She listens to the word "ah-ah" ( my form of no) 

She loves to bury her head in your chest for an ear or neck rub and gives gentle kisses. She is just plain gentle .... except for when it comes to Eddee. They love to wrestle and she sounds ferocious! Lol! 

She has great recall! ..... We have a lot to learn together yet .... but I am letting her be a puppy first. Soon the teenager will kick in .... hopefully it is mild! Lol! 


Yes .... I have been truly blessed.


----------



## RoughCollie

I so enjoyed seeing the photos of Abbylynn with Leah Lu. Both of them are beautiful!


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> I so enjoyed seeing the photos of Abbylynn with Leah Lu. Both of them are beautiful!


Thank you!  I try and not torture Abbylynn too awfully much with the camera! Lol! She loathes them! I will get more of them together though. Abbylynn acts like she is Leah's Mom. She even cleans her teeth and her ears and her rear. They mouth wrestle all the time ... ever so gently. Abbylynn even gives Leah a toy or a bone if she wants it. It is sooo cute! I don't think Abbylynn has a mean bone in her body for Leah Lu! I am so glad! Abbylynn is a hefty 65 pounds ... built more like a Rott than a Dobie .... I am sure she could eat Leah in one bite!


----------



## Abbylynn

2/22/13 ....

Leah Lu's first face trim at the age of 6 months. Her hair seemed to grow two inches overnight! She was a good trooper about it ...but a wiggle worm. She loves to be brushed. 










The "Schnauzer Look"










The "Sweetie Pie Look"










The "Ornery Look" ... LOl! 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

The puppy bumper collar is actually stuffed rather than inflatable but I think they would appear the same. Inflatable would be more lightweight although Molly did great with hers and I know it was much better than a cone for her. When does she get spayed?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> The puppy bumper collar is actually stuffed rather than inflatable but I think they would appear the same. Inflatable would be more lightweight although Molly did great with hers and I know it was much better than a cone for her. When does she get spayed?


She gets spayed March 11th. I had a few choices ... but it was so close to Leeo's Rainbow Bridge date (March 19th) that I made it on my lucky number "11"


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Can I ask what Leo passed away from? Six years is so few for a small breed. If its too personal please feel free to deny.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Can I ask what Leo passed away from? Six years is so few for a small breed. If its too personal please feel free to deny.


Leeo had pancreatic neucrosis. It came on suddenly right after New Years ... actually February of 2012. His pancreas was eating itself and his other internal organs. I had him in the hospital for a week. They couldn't save him. I was devastated beyond the imagination. They couldn't get his numbers to come back down where they belonged .... long story. After I had to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge ... they found a huge stomach mass and it was probable cancer.

Leeo was initially misdiagnosed by his regular vet ... the vet thought it was seizures. I originally took him to the ER Vet because he had all the symptoms of bloat. It was a huge mess.

If you look under all my threads you will see my story if you are interested .... http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/109239-leeo-needs-prayers.html

Leeo was my heart and soul.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my - I'm so sorry and cannot imagine. I love Leeo's pics as I've said before he and my JD look so much alike! I will go look at your link - it can only help others with similar symptoms. I'm so glad Leah Lu resembles Leeo so much in so many ways for you. She's blessed to be with your family as our you to have her. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abbylynn

Whooo! Whooooo! I want your attention! Lol! 










I'm gonna get those loose teeth out once and for all!










Ahhhh .... This is sooooo goood!










I'm gonna climb on this chair just like Eddee! 











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

She's so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> She's so stinking cute!!!


Thank you! 

Leah is now 25 weeks old and it seems this week she is trying out all the furniture to see what is the coziest! Lol! She started this today 2/26/2013. Lol! She was just using the floor and her crate until today.





























And the floor.  Always wants to lay with Abbylynn .......




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## starrysim

Oh my goodness. I can't even put it into words - but if I could steal any one doggie that I see on these forums, it would be Leah Lu, 100%. She's just perfection wrapped up in a little puppy package.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Oh my goodness. I can't even put it into words - but if I could steal any one doggie that I see on these forums, it would be Leah Lu, 100%. She's just perfection wrapped up in a little puppy package.


Awwwwe ... Such a nice compliment! Thank you! 

Your pup is a cutie too!


----------



## starrysim

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ... Such a nice compliment! Thank you!
> 
> Your pup is a cutie too!


Thanks! She sure is a cutie, but it's incredibly challenging taking pictures of a scruffy black dog.


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu is so cute. I'm so amazed that she looks and acts EXACTLY like* Milo, our sweet Schnoodle*. 
Here are some *videos from his life* (9 weeks to 3 years) that you might enjoy. 
*
9 weeks:* 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=N0oVzKoClow
*
12 weeks:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UD3JJwXiMU4

*Playing with the other dogs:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0s6Mw7RQH24

*Playing in the pool*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAexpg7MvSI

*With his beloved ball:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3xUONL2VLw
*
In the snow:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NaDlzjn1UMY

*At the dog beach:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YRSEQncEMK0

*And also on our vacation in Big Sur:*
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=saJcgIO3uKI



*http://m.youtube.com/user/premBha*


----------



## Chi Nation

What a sweety! She looks so soft and fluffy, i wanna squeeze her!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Both Leah Lu and Milo are very cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> View attachment 50810
> View attachment 50826
> View attachment 50818
> View attachment 50770
> View attachment 50778
> View attachment 50794
> 
> 
> Leah Lu is so cute. I'm so amazed that she looks and acts EXACTLY like* Milo, our sweet Schnoodle*.
> Here are some *videos from his life* (9 weeks to 3 years) that you might enjoy.
> *
> 9 weeks:*
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=N0oVzKoClow
> *
> 12 weeks:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UD3JJwXiMU4
> 
> *Playing with the other dogs:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0s6Mw7RQH24
> 
> *Playing in the pool*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAexpg7MvSI
> 
> *With his beloved ball:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3xUONL2VLw
> *
> In the snow:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NaDlzjn1UMY
> 
> *At the dog beach:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YRSEQncEMK0
> 
> *And also on our vacation in Big Sur:*
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=saJcgIO3uKI
> 
> 
> 
> *http://m.youtube.com/user/premBha*


Wow! That is so cool! Milo sure does look like a twin!  What a handsome man! Thanks for sharing!

EDIT: I just showed my Dad the pic of Milo on the bed .... and he thought it was Leah! Lol!  We fooled him!

Do you keep Milo in a certain cut? He looks really nice at the poolside.


----------



## Abbylynn

Chi Nation said:


> What a sweety! She looks so soft and fluffy, i wanna squeeze her!


Thank you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Both Leah Lu and Milo are very cute!


Thank you!  Milo sure does resemble Leah Lu doesn't he?


----------



## Milo's mom

That's funny! I just had showed my husband the picture of Leah Lu and couldn't convince him that she wasn't Milo! 
Leah even seems to have the same expression in her sweet eyes! 
Thanks for liking Milo's haircut! I did it myself. I bought clippers and everything but now I use shears, they are called "scaredy cat" I think. In summer I keep his hair short because he swims every day, sometimes for hours. Maybe you saw it in the video. Then his coat can get tangled. In Winter I keep it longer. We go on hikes and to the dog park every day and he gets so dusty that I take him under the shower with me at night. Milo has very high energy. Does Leah, too?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> That's funny! I just had showed my husband the picture of Leah Lu and couldn't convince him that she wasn't Milo!
> Leah even seems to have the same expression in her sweet eyes!
> Thanks for liking Milo's haircut! I did it myself. I bought clippers and everything but now I use shears, they are called "scaredy cat" I think. In summer I keep his hair short because he swims every day, sometimes for hours. Maybe you saw it in the video. Then his coat can get tangled. In Winter I keep it longer. We go on hikes and to the dog park every day and he gets so dusty that I take him under the shower with me at night. Milo has very high energy. Does Leah, too?



I couldn't see the videos.  It wouldn't let me.

That is funny that you fooled your Husband too! Lol!

I use clippers and shears. I also do my own dogs grooms.

Leah is high energy ... but has an off switch. She can be very feisty and assertive ... and a minute later she is wanting to be cuddled. She will put the top of her head on your chest and push while you giver her an ear rub. Then she gives you kisses and licks more gently than any other dog I have ever known. Lol! 

I also think she is going to be a ratter like Leeo was. She is interested in all the mole holes outside in the woods.

Leah also loves to wrestle ... roughly .... she sounds vicious! Lol! Eddee taught her how since the first day she came home.

EDIT: I also hope Leah Lu likes to swim. We live on a lake.


----------



## Milo's mom

Yes, Milo is very, very cuddly and affectionate too. He now sleeps in bed with me.
You take really good pictures of your dogs! I can tell how much they are loved.
Did you try going to:

http://m.youtube.com/user/premBha

Or coping it and pasting it into your browser?
It's my husbands YouTube channel. All the videos are there. If it doesn't work, would you please tell me what the error message is? He wants to know.
It's a beautiful, sunny day and we are going for a walk now, Milo is already very excited.


----------



## Abbylynn

It is the operator! Lol! I figured it out! lol! I am off to watch the videos! 

I love the 9 week old video! That big plush animal is the greatest for Milo to play and snuggle with! 

Learning to swim is awesome too! I cannot believe how much they look alike!

The steps too! hahaha! Leah leaps up the steps in the garage to come inside in a single bound ... but is timid going down the long basement carpeted stairs.

Kung Foo Fighting was so cute! That very same upside down look! Lol! 


Awwwe ..... the pool and the ball .... he looks sooo adorable ... all worn out after the swim. 

OH I LOVE the snow video! Leah also likes the snow ... but it is her first year and she sometimes wants to stay out all day long .... while I am freezing! Lol! Are all three dogs yours? They are cute!

The Del Mar Dog Beach is awesome! Such a sense of freedom for the dogs!

The Wild Beauty Of Big Sur is awesome! I once lived on one of the Fla Keys Islands for 6 years. I miss it every time I see the ocean.

Thank you so much for sharing these videos! They are wonderful and Milo is an awesome little guy! 

Please feel free to post pictures of him more often! 


Thank you for the compliments ... yes my dogs are much loved. Once Leah is totally potty trained she will be sleeping in the bed with me just like Leeo did.


----------



## Milo's mom

We are so glad you enjoyed the videos! Thank you.
Rani, the bigger, white dog is a Dalmatian/ Pointer mix and almost 14 years old. She is my little princess. Mokie, the BorderCollie/Lab mix is 11 1/2 years old and just a really great dog. When Milo was a puppy Rani seemed to develop some motherly feelings for him, they were inseparable. They are still very, very close. Having a puppy around really was good for the two older dogs, it gave them a little boost and they have helped raising him, passing on good habits - and some bad ones, too. 
Originally I was looking to adopt a really mellow, low energy dog because of Rani and Mokie's age. For some reason I believed Schnoodles were low energy...haha...WRONG! Milo is like three Jack Russels and one Boston in a neat, fluffy package (according to a groomer I used to take him to). But it all turned out o.k., the two bigger dogs really seem to like him.



Abbylynn said:


> It is the operator! Lol! I figured it out! lol! I am off to watch the videos!
> 
> I love the 9 week old video! That big plush animal is the greatest for Milo to play and snuggle with!
> 
> Learning to swim is awesome too! I cannot believe how much they look alike!
> 
> The steps too! hahaha! Leah leaps up the steps in the garage to come inside in a single bound ... but is timid going down the long basement carpeted stairs.
> 
> Kung Foo Fighting was so cute! That very same upside down look! Lol!
> 
> 
> Awwwe ..... the pool and the ball .... he looks sooo adorable ... all worn out after the swim.
> 
> OH I LOVE the snow video! Leah also likes the snow ... but it is her first year and she sometimes wants to stay out all day long .... while I am freezing! Lol! Are all three dogs yours? They are cute!
> 
> The Del Mar Dog Beach is awesome! Such a sense of freedom for the dogs!
> 
> The Wild Beauty Of Big Sur is awesome! I once lived on one of the Fla Keys Islands for 6 years. I miss it every time I see the ocean.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing these videos! They are wonderful and Milo is an awesome little guy!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of him more often!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliments ... yes my dogs are much loved. Once Leah is totally potty trained she will be sleeping in the bed with me just like Leeo did.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow! Leah Lu and Milo sure do look alike!!! Both so cute! Aren't we all so lucky to have these joyous pups around? They make life so much fun!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Wow! Leah Lu and Milo sure do look alike!!! Both so cute! Aren't we all so lucky to have these joyous pups around? They make life so much fun!


You are so absolutely correct Dog Mom 2 2! 

Milo's Mom - Your older pups are very energetic .... you must be doing something great for them.  And yes .... One of the reasons I love my Schnauzer/Poodles so much is because of what you said ... the neat little package they present. So far ... all three of mine have had the same traits! I am truly blessed.

I hope everyone who reads this thread watches Milo's videos ... they are great!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is a curly white deer! Yes .... she is a "leaper" and a "climber" .... 

She managed today at one day before turning 26 weeks old to jump the new hallway gate! I was at the end of the hall by the back door to the garage getting ready to take her to the potty .... and when I turned around she was beside me! I asked Dad if he let her through the gate. He said "No" ................

So thinking he was teasing me ... I put her back over the gate and called her when I got to the end of the hallway again ..... and sure enough ...........

UP she jumped and using her back feet to climb ... she leaped over the gate. The other three dogs were just sitting there nicely watching!

I hope she didn't give them any ideas! Lol!  I don't want her injuring herself or getting a leg caught on the gate either.

Looks like I need a taller gate.

Blu Boy and Eddee by the gate .....

















The gate ........










The little culprit! .........










I think she would do well at agility! Lol! 


EDIT: I almost forgot .... I ordered a new collar for my little princess .....


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

How funny! I know when I moved and JD was a puppy I had him stay with a friend for moving day and night. She told me he scaled a gate like that too! I've never seen him do it but I had to laugh! My pups are gated in their dog room w/a doggy door to,the yard with a 36" walk through baby gate. Neither if them has ever attempted to scale it - thank goodness! Leah Lu is a bundle of energy!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> How funny! I know when I moved and JD was a puppy I had him stay with a friend for moving day and night. She told me he scaled a gate like that too! I've never seen him do it but I had to laugh! My pups are gated in their dog room w/a doggy door to,the yard with a 36" walk through baby gate. Neither if them has ever attempted to scale it - thank goodness! Leah Lu is a bundle of energy!


That's funny!  It amaze me sometimes how these little dogs do some of the things they do! I saw Leah Lu jump from the couch ... over an end table ... and on to the rocker/recliner the day before yesterday. I never thought much about it .... except that it was a very long distance.


----------



## Milo's mom

Wow! Leah Lu!!!! That's a high gate to jump over! And I love the mischievous look in her eyes. She is so sweet.
My Rani, the Dalmatian/ Pointer mix used to climb over a 8' fence when she was 5 month old and also dig under a fence, through chicken wire embedded in concrete covered with really heavy rocks, when she was a little older...just to wait for us to come home on the other side of the fence. She really kept us on our toes. Now, at almost 14, she has calmed down.
Milo doesn't jump gates but he knows how to open one of them and he also knows how to open some drawers. When I'm too distracted for his taste, for example when we have guests, he knows he will get 100% of my undivided attention when he comes running into the room with some of my underwear that he took out of the drawer in my closet.:redface:

You found such a beautiful collar, fit for a princess...




Abbylynn said:


> Leah Lu is a curly white deer! Yes .... she is a "leaper" and a "climber" ....
> 
> She managed today at one day before turning 26 weeks old to jump the new hallway gate! I was at the end of the hall by the back door to the garage getting ready to take her to the potty .... and when I turned around she was beside me! I asked Dad if he let her through the gate. He said "No" ................
> 
> So thinking he was teasing me ... I put her back over the gate and called her when I got to the end of the hallway again ..... and sure enough ...........
> 
> UP she jumped and using her back feet to climb ... she leaped over the gate. The other three dogs were just sitting there nicely watching!
> 
> I hope she didn't give them any ideas! Lol!  I don't want her injuring herself or getting a leg caught on the gate either.
> 
> Looks like I need a taller gate.
> 
> Blu Boy and Eddee by the gate .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gate ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little culprit! .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she would do well at agility! Lol!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I almost forgot .... I ordered a new collar for my little princess .....


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Wow! Leah Lu!!!! That's a high gate to jump over! And I love the mischievous look in her eyes. She is so sweet.
> My Rani, the Dalmatian/ Pointer mix used to climb over a 8' fence when she was 5 month old and also dig under a fence, through chicken wire embedded in concrete covered with really heavy rocks, when she was a little older...just to wait for us to come home on the other side of the fence. She really kept us on our toes. Now, at almost 14, she has calmed down.
> Milo doesn't jump gates but he knows how to open one of them and he also knows how to open some drawers. When I'm too distracted for his taste, for example when we have guests, he knows he will get 100% of my undivided attention when he comes running into the room with some of my underwear that he took out of the drawer in my closet.:redface:
> 
> You found such a beautiful collar, fit for a princess...



Thank you! 

That is too funny about the drawer and your underwear! Lol! They know what they are doing! Lol! Also .... glad Rani has settled down. I know all too well about being kept on my toes. Eddee is rowdier than leah Lu! Lol!

I have often said that our dogs learn so much just by observation. Just like Leah and the gate. I do not open that gate for myself to go through ... just the dogs. I always step over that gate instead. Leah is always watching every little thing I do ...... She was trying to take the short cut like I do! Go figure! Lol! 

I finally found just the right harness I have been looking for ......... She is just a tad bit spoiled!


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu is so smart. She really does pay attention to what you do!
I love the yellow harness. It's going to look really nice with her white coat.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Leah Lu is so smart. She really does pay attention to what you do!
> I love the yellow harness. It's going to look really nice with her white coat.



Leah says thanks for the vote of confidence! 

I am training her the same things I did Leeo. She also knows if I say "Show Mamma" ... it means to go and point to an object .... usually a toy that is stuck underneath a piece of furniture that she cannot possibly reach. She sticks her face under as far as she can ... pointing the way for me ... and that little rear with a nub of a tail is sticking up in the air wagging! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu has me laughing today .... She is a smiley smiley girl! Lol! 

And ....... She and Abbylynn get along soooo well! Good girls!!!



















Lol! The faces that girl makes!!!! ................. I say "My Smiley Girl" and she smiles! Lol!































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Milo's mom

Great pictures! They made me laugh, especially the last one! Thank you, Abbylynn!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Love those pics! Such healthy puppy teeth! Molly's still look that good although even smaller, but I'm getting JDs cleaned in May for the first time and 1 or 2 extractions that prohibit him from getting chewability for his back teeth on one side. He is 6 plus yrs old. I'm worried - hate putting him under anesthesia by choice. My vet is the best! Trust the entire practice, but stuff happens! Any experiences to share? Give Leah Lu and all your pack a hug from me!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Love those pics! Such healthy puppy teeth! Molly's still look that good although even smaller, but I'm getting JDs cleaned in May for the first time and 1 or 2 extractions that prohibit him from getting chewability for his back teeth on one side. He is 6 plus yrs old. I'm worried - hate putting him under anesthesia by choice. My vet is the best! Trust the entire practice, but stuff happens! Any experiences to share? Give Leah Lu and all your pack a hug from me!


Thank you everyone!

I have not had any experience with the teeth cleaning. My dogs teeth are really good. (Probably all those chews and bones I give them) Blu Boy only has a bit of tartar on his front canines. I am really happy about this ... since Poodles are prone to dental issues. I was thinking about getting his done this year ..... but the vet thinks they are fine. Blu Boy is 7 years old August 26th this year. I do not like putting the dogs under unless it is dire. It scares me also. 

I wish JD luck with his teeth cleaning. You will have too keep us posted when he has it done.

Everyone ... give your pups a hug from me too! 

EDIT: "Abbylynn Pins Leah Lu" .... Lol! Dad took this photo this morning .........


----------



## Abbylynn

I came across this picture of Leeo .... and how similar it looks to JD. 











EDIT: You can click this pic of Baby Leeo to hear him "Sing" .... We were practicing without the harmonica .... turn up the volume! Lol!  This still makes me smile.


----------



## Milo's mom

Milo sneaked a paper napkin from our lunch table today and had such much fun with it!


----------



## Milo's mom

I clicked on it! Leeo sings beautifully! We both had to laugh! Maybe he could have auditioned for American idol?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I clicked on it! Leeo sings beautifully! We both had to laugh! Maybe he could have auditioned for American idol?


Lol! Glad you enjoyed it!  Leeo was a smart little man.

Milo looks so cute in those photos! He was looking as if to say ... "Who? Me? I don't know what you are talking about!" Lol!  Milo is just adorable ... and he has that little head tilt too!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Check out this pic of JD and how much he and Leeo lookalike! Bummer I can't figure out how to get a photo in here. Milo is definitely a cutie too!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Check out this pic of JD and how much he and Leeo lookalike! Bummer I can't figure out how to get a photo in here. Milo is definitely a cutie too!


I hope you can post it! Do you use Photobucket? I do .... or I go to the " Go Advanced" feature and click on the "Manage Pictures" ... and upload form my pc picture files.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I'm getting an overload of cuteness right now. And my cutie just left to tell the mail woman to forget using the mailbox outside and put them _inside_ so he can tear them up! Lol. 

Oh and your dogs have got to teach Luke how to howl. Four years old soon and not one howl.


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... Today is only three days away from Leah Lu's spay date. I gave her a really nice bath and groom. She is a "fluffer" when you use a blow dryer! Lol!  We just finished and she is napping. Made her relaxed and sleepy! 

















It will be a while before she can have another bath.


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu looks so sweet and soft. I'm sure she smells good, too! Mmmmmh!
My dogs are really scared of the blow dryer. Do you have a certain way to do it?
I see that Leah Lu has the same pink and black skin underneath her beautiful white coat as my Milo has.
How much does Leah Lu weigh now? How much weigh your fully grown Schnoodles? We thought Milo would be about 14lbs but he is a strong 19lbs now. 
I hope the spay will go really easy for the little girl, I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Leah Lu looks so sweet and soft. I'm sure she smells good, too! Mmmmmh!
> My dogs are really scared of the blow dryer. Do you have a certain way to do it?
> I see that Leah Lu has the same pink and black skin underneath her beautiful white coat as my Milo has.
> How much does Leah Lu weigh now? How much weigh your fully grown Schnoodles? We thought Milo would be about 14lbs but he is a strong 19lbs now.
> I hope the spay will go really easy for the little girl, I'll be thinking of you both.



I have always used the blow dryer on myself after I wash my hair and have the dogs in the bathroom with me to watch .... before I ever use it on them. Then I make a game of it with treats "Because Mamma is having fun!!!!" .... LOl! When I actually do use it on them for the first time ... they are already familiar with the noise. I use it on a low and cool setting and take breaks in between drying. At this time I hand out a treat. I brush and trim ... treat ... blow dry ... treat .... rinse and repeat. 

I think Leah Lu is going to be about 12 pounds or so now. She looks to be almost the size of Eddee in height now. Her Mom was a 20 pound Miniature Poodle and her Dad was a 15 pound miniature Schnauzer .... so you never know? At least that was what was written on the note sent home with her.

Leeo was 18 pounds full grown and add a couple pounds during the Holidays. Leeo was also the runt of the litter. His littermate Brother Blu Boy is usually 20 pounds exactly ... and once again add a couple pounds around the Holidays! Lol!

Thank you for thinking of us on Monday with the spay .... I will be rather nervous ... as I am sure Leah will be also. She gets nervous at the vets to begin with ... and I have never left her with anyone else yet.  

Just today it was 53 degrees and all the dogs got to take a really long walk ... poor Leah was scared of the road. I had to carry her part way ... and then I let her down on the ground ... and she got over her fear pretty quickly once she started to see all the different things and smell the different smells. She began to want to explore!  She is finally up to date on all her vaccines and with me being very ill for the last few months ... we haven't done much together outside. Now we can.

We have an enclosed sunroom but it is only seasonable ... we don't use it in the winter. Today the dogs got to go out on the deck and play in the sunroom it was so nice. I even cracked the windows a bit. I took some pics of Leah (and the other dogs) exploring this new room she had no idea existed.  

On the glider in the Sunroom .....










On the recliner looking out the window .... I say this girl always has on such a happy face! .....










Oh Boy! There's even a door to look out on to the deck! ......










Hey! What's Blu Boy doing on my chair!? ....










The sun is shining and this is great!!!










And we must not forget Abbylynn and Eddee ............

Continued ............................


----------



## Abbylynn

Continued .............. Abbylynn and Eddee ......

















Eddee ..... Always but always atop a chair of any kind! Lol! 


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for sharing your blow drying method. I will try it! My dogs are also with me every morning when Ii blow dry my hair so they are used to the sound already.Leah Lu really has the happiest face! Such sweetness...she seems to love the sun room! I see she is wearing her beautiful new princess collar! 
Is Eddie also a Schnoodle? He is cute! Abbylynn seems to also have a new collar maybe?
You really take amazing pictures!
Here, in Sedona, Arizona, it has been snowing since yesterday afternoon. We already had some really warm spring days, all the trees started flowering and now all this snow! Milo loves catching snowballs, I guess anything that resembles a ball gets him really excited. But he doesn't like going outside when it is wet.
I'm sure Leah is going go be fine, it's a surgery every vet knows how to do well. But I understand you are nervous about it, I would be, too. When Rani had her teeth done I spend 6 hours in the vet's recovery cage with her afterwards. Everybody who walked by was laughing, but because of her age and her separation anxiety I didn't want her to be alone in there. I' m lucky to have a very understanding vet. Hope you feel better soon and you are enjoying the beautiful weather!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks Milo's Mom. 

Eddee is a Schnauzer mix of some sort. I found him in a shelter last April ... April 19th to be exact ... one month to the exact date of Leeo's passing. He is character. He is my problem child ... but super smart and a good boy when he wants to be. 

Yes ... Leah Lu has her new Disney Princess collar on. Abbylynn has a fairly new pink collar with her boomerang tag on it. They all have boomerang tags ... except Leah Lu .... I need to be sure her neck is done growing first! Lol! 

I have to drop Leah Lu off at the vets office between 8 am and 8:30 am Monday morning. I am sure she will be fine. The Boy's had theirs done there also ... at the regular vet clinic. I am just paranoid because of losing Leeo so young I guess. :/ And it is only 8 days before the one year anniversary of his passing on March 19th.

I am feeling much better now ... thank you! I had some antibiotics that almost killed me (severe allergic reaction) ... just trying to cure a simple bladder infection .... and had to take even more meds to get rid of that issue ... and now have some zoloft and lorazepam for anxiety issues. I have had a rough year! Putting it mildly! Lol! 

I love the weather today! So sorry you are seeing snow.


----------



## Milo's mom

I'm sorry you had such a rough year and so glad you got Leah Lu to help you through it. I'm sure her sweetness takes the edge off sometimes. 
Here in the Arizona desert snow is a special and joyous, rare occasion. It will be hot enough soon enough. Snow is very exciting if you have lived here for a while - so we are happy!
All my dogs have boomerang tags, too! I love those, that way I don't have to worry that their tag will catch somewhere. They also seem to last a really long time. And I love the Bowser donut dog beds. They seem to be indestructible and wash really well. By now I have 9 of them, lol ,just so that each dog has his own bed in each room...
You'll be in my heart on Monday!


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... since snow is a joyous occasion where you are ... Let it snow!!!! Lol! 

I have all sorts of dog beds .... not real expensive ones ... but they too are machine washable. The two I had for Leeo and Blu Boy have lasted for over 6 years .... and still going strong. I have no clue who they are made by ... but I sure would like to find a couple more for Abbylynn and Eddee.

Thank you ....... for thinking of us. 


Hehehe! .....


----------



## Milo's mom

How is the little girl? And how is her mommy? Have you both made it through the morning o.k. ? ❤❤❤


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> How is the little girl? And how is her mommy? Have you both made it through the morning o.k. ? ❤❤❤


I am still in one piece .... I cannot call until about 20 minutes from now.  No news is good news ... right? Just hanging around the house by the phone and on the pc to keep occupied.

Leah was a trooper this morning ... she growled at a dog 100 times her size and then barked at it ....Lol! The dogs owner was laughing about it. Then that owners big dog ran up and gave me a big sloppy kiss right on the lips! Lol! The woman was apologizing saying her dog was super friendly. I just said it was ok ... I am used to it ... I have three more dogs at home! 

Leah weighed 13.7 pounds this morning. I think I need to cut back on her food a bit. I can no longer feel her ribs like I should. I would think she should be close to her adult size here in a month or so? I want to keep her lean.

I will let you know in about 15 minutes how she did. ...........

BTW ... I was watching Milo on Youtube this morning too! Gosh they look like they are related!


----------



## Abbylynn

I just called ... and Leah Lu did well ... and she is ready to come home anytime. Yay! 

As soon as we pick up my one Niece from the bus stop and get her home ... I am going to get my little sweetie pie! Lol!

Prices sure did go up since 6 years ago .... $165 without counting the pain meds I am getting and the tooth they had to pull. I believe I only paid $115 for each of the Boy's 6 years ago. Inflation! Economy! Yikes!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for letting me know! I'm so glad to hear she did fine. I think spaying is always a bit more expensive than neutering, it's a much more complicated surgery. Don't be concerned if she is in less shape than your boys were after theirs, girls need a little longer to heal.
13.7 lbs! And fearless! Leah Lu is a real Schnoodle! I imagine she might be about Milo's size when fully grown. Don't worry about a little baby fat! I was worried about Milo being too thin when he was that age, he was a very picky eater. He is still very trim but very muscular and strong! 
When Rani was spayed she had a hard time for a few days, she made strange sounds that frightened me. But I now know that's to be expected when they come off the anesthesia, they just need a lot of rest and TLC, it's an abdominal surgery after all.
Lots of love (and licks from Milo) to both of you!
We are so happy you are enjoying the "Milo movies"


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you for letting me know! I'm so glad to hear she did fine. I think spaying is always a bit more expensive than neutering, it's a much more complicated surgery. Don't be concerned if she is in less shape than your boys were after theirs, girls need a little longer to heal.
> 13.7 lbs! And fearless! Leah Lu is a real Schnoodle! I imagine she might be about Milo's size when fully grown. Don't worry about a little baby fat! I was worried about Milo being too thin when he was that age, he was a very picky eater. He is still very trim but very muscular and strong!
> When Rani was spayed she had a hard time for a few days, she made strange sounds that frightened me. But I now know that's to be expected when they come off the anesthesia, they just need a lot of rest and TLC, it's an abdominal surgery after all.
> Lots of love (and licks from Milo) to both of you!
> We are so happy you are enjoying the "Milo movies"


Thank you! 

Leah Lu is home now .... She looks a bit under the weather and the anesthesia is just making her sit and stare at me .... non stop! She also had that one baby tooth pulled. Poor thing .... She has had a 24 hour pain injection and six days of pain meds. NO cone ... they have a "Borrow Plan" for cones. If she needs one we can borrow it. That is kind of nice not having to purchase one. She also has to go back in 10 days for the sutures to be removed.

I did get a couple pics of her in her crate ..... She looks like "Mom! What did you let them, do to me!?" ...

































I have only ever had two other rescue dogs that I had to tend to right after a spay. I remember the one ... she is 10 years old now and as healthy as a horse .... but she was sick for a good week. Poor thing.

Leah is now sleeping. She was trying to clean herself up ... the dried blood they missed on her legs. They didn't do a great job of cleaning her up. She will be alright though. I am sure I will be sleeping with both ears open and one eye open tonight.


----------



## cookieface

Hope she recovers quickly. She's such a sweetie.


----------



## Abbylynn

cookieface said:


> Hope she recovers quickly. She's such a sweetie.


Thank you cookieface!


----------



## RoughCollie

I'm glad she's doing okay! I'll pray for her quick recovery. 

I showed one of my sons pictures of your dogs yesterday -- he thought they were all just darling.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> I'm glad she's doing okay! I'll pray for her quick recovery.
> 
> I showed one of my sons pictures of your dogs yesterday -- he thought they were all just darling.


Thank you! She is still very groggy. I tried to take her outside in case she needed to potty ... she didn't want to walk. So I just carried her in and I am lining her crate with newspapers for tonight ... in case. It is raining out fairly hard and steady all day. I don't want her chilled or wet either.
She has had a sip of water and a small tad of cooked white mushy rice with some boiled chicken in it. If it stays down ... I will give her a tad bit more at bedtime.

Tell your Son thank you!


----------



## Night

OMG she is adorable! and looks like she's nicely spoiled.


----------



## Abbylynn

Night said:


> OMG she is adorable! and looks like she's nicely spoiled.


Thank you! And ... Yes she is just a tad bit spoiled! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Leah Lu is home now .... She looks a bit under the weather and the anesthesia is just making her sit and stare at me .... non stop! She also had that one baby tooth pulled. Poor thing .... She has had a 24 hour pain injection and six days of pain meds. NO cone ... they have a "Borrow Plan" for cones. If she needs one we can borrow it. That is kind of nice not having to purchase one. She also has to go back in 10 days for the sutures to be removed.
> 
> I did get a couple pics of her in her crate ..... She looks like "Mom! What did you let them, do to me!?" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever had two other rescue dogs that I had to tend to right after a spay. I remember the one ... she is 10 years old now and as healthy as a horse .... but she was sick for a good week. Poor thing.
> 
> Leah is now sleeping. She was trying to clean herself up ... the dried blood they missed on her legs. They didn't do a great job of cleaning her up. She will be alright though. I am sure I will be sleeping with both ears open and one eye open tonight.


Yes, Leah Lu looks a little woozy, the sweet girl. But I have the feeling she is going yo be just fine. I love the picture with Blue Boy in the background, he looks like he wonders what happened to her. You made such a cozy nest for her with the soft blue towel. 
Have a good night, both of you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Yes, Leah Lu looks a little woozy, the sweet girl. But I have the feeling she is going yo be just fine. I love the picture with Blue Boy in the background, he looks like he wonders what happened to her. You made such a cozy nest for her with the soft blue towel.
> Have a good night, both of you.


Thank you. 

I slept lightly and kept a soft light on overnight so I could keep an eye on Leah Lu. I got up once to give her a real bed pillow. She was trying to sleep sitting up and propping her head on the crate bars. Poor thing. She was much cozier on the pillow. She was drinking water in the middle of the night. She kept her water and food down just fine.

She was shaking a little this morning from pain I would imagine. I gave her the pain med at 7 am. Fed her breakfast. She did potty outside. No bowel movements yet. Maybe after she has some food in her. She is a bit reluctant to walk. I of course carried her in and outside because of the steps.

She however, before the pain meds and the hydrocortisone I put on the inside of her legs .... was licking non-stop at her legs .... not the incision. Maybe she is like me ... has allergic reactions to meds. Maybe the anesthesia made her itch? I know her hair fell out on her leg at the injection site from her rabies vaccination. It has not grown back in properly at all. It may never.

I will just call and ask the vet if she keeps it up. But right now she is resting comfortably.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I slept lightly and kept a soft light on overnight so I could keep an eye on Leah Lu. I got up once to give her a real bed pillow. She was trying to sleep sitting up and propping her head on the crate bars. Poor thing. She was much cozier on the pillow. She was drinking water in the middle of the night. She kept her water and food down just fine.
> 
> She was shaking a little this morning from pain I would imagine. I gave her the pain med at 7 am. Fed her breakfast. She did potty outside. No bowel movements yet. Maybe after she has some food in her. She is a bit reluctant to walk. I of course carried her in and outside because of the steps.
> 
> She however, before the pain meds and the hydrocortisone I put on the inside of her legs .... was licking non-stop at her legs .... not the incision. Maybe she is like me ... has allergic reactions to meds. Maybe the anesthesia made her itch? I know her hair fell out on her leg at the injection site from her rabies vaccination. It has not grown back in properly at all. It may never.
> 
> I will just call and ask the vet if she keeps it up. But right now she is resting comfortably.


Milo licks his legs when he is uncomfortable or insecure. It seems to be a self soothing thing for him...maybe it's similar for her?
Poor Leah Lu, doesn't know what happened to her. It's so hard to see them go through something like this...


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Milo licks his legs when he is uncomfortable or insecure. It seems to be a self soothing thing for him...maybe it's similar for her?
> Poor Leah Lu, doesn't know what happened to her. It's so hard to see them go through something like this...


You are so correct. I hate watching them this way too. But hopefully it will be something that may help to prolong her life and possibly avoid pyometra, unwanted litters, death from whelping, cancerous breast tumors and such. Time will tell. I keep looking at her and saying ... I am sorry ... it is for your own good.


----------



## kathylcsw

I am so glad that Leah Lu got through her surgery so well. I know how hard it is when you are waiting to know they are ok.


----------



## Abbylynn

kathylcsw said:


> I am so glad that Leah Lu got through her surgery so well. I know how hard it is when you are waiting to know they are ok.


Thank you. It is scary to me when they are so small because of the anesthetic.

She just went outside and did both her potties .... looked good. Guess we are on the right track. She has not lost her appetite in the least! Lol!  Once again she is empty, full, and napping comfortably.

I am so very blessed to have such an easy puppy ....I do not know how many times I can say this. 

She is however ... a tad bit cranky with the spay and the pain meds in her. I can't blame her though. The little sweetie pie jumped up on the couch before I could grab her. Then she showed her teeth and gave me a bit of a hassle about going back to the crate. I just have to be careful with the other dogs getting rough.


----------



## kathylcsw

Lola went through her spay fine and was back to normal by the end of the day! I did mess up and give her liver although the instructions to NOT give any new food was clear. Anyway she had diarhea and I was terrified that something was wrong. I called and told them I had fed her liver and I just had to watch her for any other problems. After you lose a dog unexpectedly you are forever leery of something happening again. Everytime one of mine looks slightly different I am convinced that they are going to die. In June it will be 2 years since I lost Sam and Heidi but the trauma is the same as the first day.


----------



## Abbylynn

kathylcsw said:


> Lola went through her spay fine and was back to normal by the end of the day! I did mess up and give her liver although the instructions to NOT give any new food was clear. Anyway she had diarhea and I was terrified that something was wrong. I called and told them I had fed her liver and I just had to watch her for any other problems. After you lose a dog unexpectedly you are forever leery of something happening again. Everytime one of mine looks slightly different I am convinced that they are going to die. In June it will be 2 years since I lost Sam and Heidi but the trauma is the same as the first day.


Oh you sooo sound just like me ... I panic too because of Leeo.  I am so sorry for your losses also. It is tough when one minute they are normal and all of a sudden they have a life threatening fatal illness or something even worse like sudden death. I have had dogs die. But never had to have one PTS ... and a Heart Dog at that. It really did do a number on me. I had to seek medical attention for my depression and anxiety ...and I am a super strong person ... or was. I was totally normal until all that took place.

On a brighter note ..... Leah jumped up on the couch this last time I took her out to potty. That is a big no-no! She is feeling much better. It has been over 24 hours now. But I am limiting outside of the crate time. Here are a few pics of her convalescing .... Chewies, kongs, bones, meals, and water.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Oh you sooo sound just like me ... I panic too because of Leeo.  I am so sorry for your losses also. It is tough when one minute they are normal and all of a sudden they have a life threatening fatal illness or something even worse like sudden death. I have had dogs die. But never had to have one PTS ... and a Heart Dog at that. It really did do a number on me. I had to seek medical attention for my depression and anxiety ...and I am a super strong person ... or was. I was totally normal until all that took place.
> 
> On a brighter note ..... Leah jumped up on the couch this last time I took her out to potty. That is a big no-no! She is feeling much better. It has been over 24 hours now. But I am limiting outside of the crate time. Here are a few pics of her convalescing .... Chewies, kongs, bones, meals, and water.


She looks soooooo much better now! Now she looks like a princess enjoying all the extra attention, pillows and treats!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> She looks soooooo much better now! Now she looks like a princess enjoying all the extra attention, pillows and treats!


I agree ... and am super pleased! Maybe I will get a bit better nights sleep tonight! Lol!  I know I really did have two ears open and one eye! Lol!

Her crate in my bedroom is a bigger crate .... it is all decked out tonight too.


----------



## Abbylynn

Only a few days have past and Leah Lu is being her normal self ... incision looks great!  Leah Lu is still a feisty little thing and I have to crate her when she begins to want to run and wrestle ... if I can catch her! Lol! 

Up on the couch eating crumbs from Dad's breakfast plate ....




















I also gave Blu Boy and Eddee hair cuts yesterday during Leah's down time. Eddee was looking entirely too scruffy and I shaved him down. He will be back to a scruffer before summer.  I did leave his tail fluffy and his face. Blu Boy will also be all hairy in 3 months.

Blu Boy ...










Eddee ... He is still a cutie ... he is so brindle that I am curious as to how his hair will grow back in. It is hard to see his colors in my phone camera pictures. He has every color imaginable in his coat. Seriously.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Only a few days have past and Leah Lu is being her normal self ... incision looks great!  Leah Lu is still a feisty little thing and I have to crate her when she begins to want to run and wrestle ... if I can catch her! Lol!
> 
> Up on the couch eating crumbs from Dad's breakfast plate ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave Blu Boy and Eddee hair cuts yesterday during Leah's down time. Eddee was looking entirely too scruffy and I shaved him down. He will be back to a scruffer before summer.  I did leave his tail fluffy and his face. Blu Boy will also be all hairy in 3 months.
> 
> Blu Boy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddee ... He is still a cutie ... he is so brindle that I am curious as to how his hair will grow back in. It is hard to see his colors in my phone camera pictures. He has every color imaginable in his coat. Seriously.


Love the haircuts! They both look very handsome. Milo just got a cut, too. Shorter for summer, quite a bit longer on top of his head and on his little bushy tail. I keep his face and especially his beard short because we go to the dog park most days and when he is catching his ball his beard can get really dirty otherwise LOL
Milo stopped marking but we had that problem for a while, too, when the two boys were competing over everything...I found this the most helpful : http://www.peekeeper.com/
What really made the difference was to not allow either dog on the bed or couch or other places they competed for. It was really hard but so worth it. After about 18 month they are allowed again but haven't returned to marking so far.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Love the haircuts! They both look very handsome. Milo just got a cut, too. Shorter for summer, quite a bit longer on top of his head and on his little bushy tail. I keep his face and especially his beard short because we go to the dog park most days and when he is catching his ball his beard can get really dirty otherwise LOL
> Milo stopped marking but we had that problem for a while, too, when the two boys were competing over everything...I found this the most helpful : http://www.peekeeper.com/
> What really made the difference was to not allow either dog on the bed or couch or other places they competed for. It was really hard but so worth it. After about 18 month they are allowed again but haven't returned to marking so far.


Thanks for the link!  I saw those advertised but wasn't sure how well they worked or if they were a big hassle to get on and off. I have several belly bands for the Boy's. I may invest in that peekeeper. I also saw some waterproof belly bands that did not use the pads. I thought my days of buying feminine napkins were over! Lol! 

You will have to post a pic of Milo in his new cut.


----------



## Milo's mom

Sorry, I tried different ways but these pictures keep posting upside down...even when I rotate them. Any suggestions on how to fix them?
I didn't think the peekeeper was difficult to put on- once I had figured our which side goes up, lol. Just make sure you order the right size. I thought it is maybe easier to buy and change pads than to keep washing and drying the belly bands. I had tried them but Milo would take them off, the little rascal! "Always dry liner plus" pads worked well with the peekeeper, no leaks...
There are some old "before and after" pictures of him in this thread: 
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/58694-grooming-schnoodle-help-2.html. 
On the same page are also some pictures of his parents and siblings.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Glad Leah Lu made it through alright. She's so cute. Hope she leaves the stitches alone. Yep,I would be sleeping like you too - one eye open on her. The rest of your pack is gonna wonder why isn't she playing with me!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> View attachment 53954
> View attachment 53962
> View attachment 53938
> View attachment 53946
> View attachment 53930
> 
> Sorry, I tried different ways but these pictures keep posting upside down...even when I rotate them. Any suggestions on how to fix them?
> I didn't think the peekeeper was difficult to put on- once I had figured our which side goes up, lol. Just make sure you order the right size. I thought it is maybe easier to buy and change pads than to keep washing and drying the belly bands. I had tried them but Milo would take them off, the little rascal! "Always dry liner plus" pads worked well with the peekeeper, no leaks...
> There are some old "before and after" pictures of him in this thread:
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/58694-grooming-schnoodle-help-2.html.
> On the same page are also some pictures of his parents and siblings.


Those are nice pictures of Milo's Parents and Siblings. Unfortunately I never got to see any of my dogs parents .... only a Sibling .. Blu Boy ...as he was Leeo's Brother from the same litter. I actually raised Littermates successfully. My three were considered "Snow White" ... and they remained that way.

I fixed Milo's picture for you ... in case someone else wants to see him right side up!  I hope that was alright? I just downloaded him to my files and turned him around. Took him to Photobucket and copied and pasted.

Milo ...










Here is one of Leah Lu I forgot to post ....











Dog Mom 2 2 ....

Thank you!  Leah is leaving the stitches alone. The dogs are wondering why she isn't playing ... and ... she is wondering why I have to crate her so much. She is beginning to run from me when she sees me coming. Poor thing. I will be glad when she is back to normal and trusts me again.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo is so cute and to Milo's mom - I'm on AZ too! I couldn't get my pics loaded right or at all either! Give Leah Lu a squeeze from me. Hang in there - she just needs tlc.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks Dog Mom 2 2 !


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for rotating my picture, Abbylynn! That was so sweet of you! I think maybe it didn't work because I used my iPad...what a nice picture of Leah Lu in the sun room..
Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2, JD and Molly are so cute! Beautiful day in Sedona today!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you for rotating my picture, Abbylynn! That was so sweet of you! I think maybe it didn't work because I used my iPad...what a nice picture of Leah Lu in the sun room..
> Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2, JD and Molly are so cute! Beautiful day in Sedona today!


You are welcome! 

Tomorrow Miss Leah Lu gets her stitches removed. Need I say we made it through with flying colors ... though at times I had my doubts. Lol! You just can't keep a good dog down!

Today we are in line for a few peanut butter cracker crumbs from Dad ......... As you can see they all line up nicely now waiting their turn. 










Blu Boy standing for his crumb ....










Leah Lu is looking at Dad like "Thanks!" ...... She automatically knows when treat time is over and plants herself on the couch! Lol!










Of course now we are all hyped up from a treat .... and have to play Tug with Abbylynn .......... And yes Eddee is in his "Toto" underwear .... in which the proceeds of my purchase went to The Cairn Terrier Rescue. He has a couple.











Abbylynn is such a special dog ... she is very gentle with Leah Lu ....










Just Leah Lu being Leah Lu ...... She loves her "Mouse" ... which is really a Raccoon. Lol! 











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Oooops! I almost forgot Eddee in his usual place ... on my lap watching the television! What a dog! Lol! 










Can't leave him out! He thinks he is the King around here.

And good old camera shy Abbylynn .....


----------



## Abbylynn

WARNING! GRAPHIC! ........

I know I have posted three times today ... but how could I forget to post a picture of Leah Lu's "Boo-Boo" from her spay!? .... Her stitches come out tomorrow 3/21/2013.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

It's getting hot soon in Phoenix! Thanks, Milo's mom! JD and Molly are both so sweet! Can you post the link for Milo's videos again? I would like to check them out when I can. .


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I thought the vet would have used dissolvable stitches? Glad she's doing so well and left her incision alone! That can be tough especially when she's playing with Blu Boy and the others!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> It's getting hot soon in Phoenix! Thanks, Milo's mom! JD and Molly are both so sweet! Can you post the link for Milo's videos again? I would like to check them out when I can. .



Leah Lu just got back home from the Vets. Stitches are out and it healed perfectly!  I bought her a dental chew at the vets office ... she could care less. Was still shaking in her boots! She is extremely nervous about the vets office. Poor thing. She did however forget for a time as she wanted to growl at an American Bulldog in the waiting area.

She weighed 14.1 pounds this morning on an empty tummy.

Sad .... while I was waiting a gentleman came in and asked if there was a back door he could bring his Am. Bulldog in (another one) .... as it was DA and would want to fight. :/


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> It's getting hot soon in Phoenix! Thanks, Milo's mom! JD and Molly are both so sweet! Can you post the link for Milo's videos again? I would like to check them out when I can. .




Here they are again (9 weeks to 3 years) 

9 weeks: 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=N0oVzKoClow

12 weeks:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UD3JJwXiMU4

Playing with the other dogs:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0s6Mw7RQH24

Playing in the pool
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAexpg7MvSI

With his beloved ball:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3xUONL2VLw

In the snow:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NaDlzjn1UMY

At the dog beach:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YRSEQncEMK0

And also on our vacation in Big Sur:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=saJcgIO3uKI

There are some more here:
http://m.youtube.com/user/premBha

Enjoy!

Yes, it's getting hot in Sedona soon, too! 75'F today...Soon Milo can get into the pool!


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Leah Lu just got back home from the Vets. Stitches are out and it healed perfectly!  I bought her a dental chew at the vets office ... she could care less. Was still shaking in her boots! She is extremely nervous about the vets office. Poor thing. She did however forget for a time as she wanted to growl at an American Bulldog in the waiting area.
> 
> She weighed 14.1 pounds this morning on an empty tummy.
> 
> Sad .... while I was waiting a gentleman came in and asked if there was a back door he could bring his Am. Bulldog in (another one) .... as it was DA and would want to fight. :/


14.5 lbs! Leah Lu is a big girl now! 
I love the picture of the four dogs lined up for their treats! They are so beautiful. You are very lucky to have them.
Leah Lu is cute as a button. I'm glad she made it through the spay so well.


----------



## Milo's mom

Remind me, please, how old is Leah Lu now?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Remind me, please, how old is Leah Lu now?


Leah Lu is 28 weeks and 4 days old.

Easier to remember is 7 months and 4 days old. Lol! 

Actually I can hardly believe she is that age already! It seems like just yesterday she fit in my pocket and was only 3.4 pounds! 

EDIT: Has anyone ever heard of this all natural carrot supplement? I got a free sample in the mail that I asked for. I haven't given it to the dogs yet. What is your take on it? Would you use it? Here is the link ..... http://www.powder4paws.com/

I posted this in the dog food forum a long time ago and got absolutely no answers.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Leah Lu is 28 weeks and 4 days old.
> 
> Easier to remember is 7 months and 4 days old. Lol!
> 
> Actually I can hardly believe she is that age already! It seems like just yesterday she fit in my pocket and was only 3.4 pounds!
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone ever heard of this all natural carrot supplement? I got a free sample in the mail that I asked for. I haven't given it to the dogs yet. What is your take on it? Would you use it? Here is the link ..... http://www.powder4paws.com/
> 
> I posted this in the dog food forum a long time ago and got absolutely no answers.


Thank you Abbylynn! Leah Lu is really growing up fast! But she still looks like a young puppy with her soft pink belly....I really enjoy seeing her grow up in your blog. I wish I knew how to take pictures as well as you do!
I looked at the website for the carrot supplement. I wonder what the different would be to using organic, canned pumkin purée. I've always used that for digestive problems and diarrhea in my dogs and it works really well and I like that it is organic. That is important to me as I'm concerned about pesticides in root vegetables. The only benefit I could see is if they maybe would prefer the taste of carrots. Rani stopped liking pumpkin at some point and she is about to convince Milo to not like it too. He won't eat anything that she doesn't eat lol. I will look if they sell organic carrot purée at the health food store....


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you Abbylynn! Leah Lu is really growing up fast! But she still looks like a young puppy with her soft pink belly....I really enjoy seeing her grow up in your blog. I wish I knew how to take pictures as well as you do!
> I looked at the website for the carrot supplement. I wonder what the different would be to using organic, canned pumkin purée. I've always used that for digestive problems and diarrhea in my dogs and it works really well and I like that it is organic. That is important to me as I'm concerned about pesticides in root vegetables. The only benefit I could see is if they maybe would prefer the taste of carrots. Rani stopped liking pumpkin at some point and she is about to convince Milo to not like it too. He won't eat anything that she doesn't eat lol. I will look if they sell organic carrot purée at the health food store....


That is a good thought about root pesticides. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Pesticides slipped my mind! 

So funny how dogs are .... if one won't eat it ... neither will the other! Lol! 

And thank you for the compliment on the pictures. I only have a stinky old phone camera I am using. I actually made sure to get the cheapest LG/Verizon phone they make ..... says good things about the phone quality though! To be quite honest .... Dad has a smart phone and his is not much different of quality taking photos. I really would and need to invest in a nice digital. It would certainly bring out the best in all my pups!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I have not heard of that thus haven't tried. JD has IBD so he is on a low intestinal residue formula & so is Molly but still for puppies as she doesn't like the big kibbles. I do give them both carrots and yams among other things and they love them!

So glad Leah Lu came through her spray with flying colors! She's growing up fast!

Thank you - I will watch some this weekend!!! Milo is adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I have not heard of that thus haven't tried. JD has IBD so he is on a low intestinal residue formula & so is Molly but still for puppies as she doesn't like the big kibbles. I do give them both carrots and yams among other things and they love them!
> 
> So glad Leah Lu came through her spray with flying colors! She's growing up fast!
> 
> Thank you - I will watch some this weekend!!! Milo is adorable!



Thank you! 

Yes she is growing up way too fast!

I usually give my dogs canned pumpkin puree and soft boiled carrots. I used to give the raw carrots ... but they never chew them well enough.


----------



## Milo's mom

Sometimes I give my dogs baby food, the little glass jars of organic turkey or chicken or beef...I will try some organic carrots.
I used baby food as a special treat for Milo. When he was between 9 and 12 weeks old, to socialize him, I took him into town to meet as many strange things as possible. There is a program called "100 things in 100 days", you allow your puppy to meet 100 things before he or she is 12 weeks old. Garbage trucks, men with beards, screaming, running kids, kids on bikes with helmets, men with hats, firemen with their truck, people with umbrellas, people with costumes, horses...you name it. And then, if possible, I would ask those people to let him lick from the baby food jar. He was to young for too many treats and he really liked that. The program definitely worked, Milo is absolutely fearless and very, very friendly. Rani, my older dog, spend her "formative weeks" (7 weeks to 22 weeks) in a cage at the humane society and was afraid of about anything. For example garbage cans, tool belts, beards, kids, strollers...and it took a lot of work and a long time to socialize her.


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow ....I am a little worried about Leah Lu in that department. I had been very ill since I got her and am just now back to normal. I socialized her with some places and things and people .... but not near enough. She does seem fearless though. I just know as soon as I am back to being 100% (just went to the doctor yesterday and have a copd flare going on .... on antibiotics and prednisone and have to stay inside for a few days.  ) I am going to have to try and make up for that "100 things in 100 days quickly. Just as soon as the weather breaks too .... I have big plans ahead for the little girl. Lots and lots of places and people and things to do! 

I love the baby food jar idea. I think I will use it!


----------



## Milo's mom

Hope you feel better soon, Abbylynn! You really had a hard year. And Leah Lu is so loved, she will be just fine.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Abbylynn! You really had a hard year. And Leah Lu is so loved, she will be just fine.


Thank you! .... and thank you for the vote of confidence! 

I can hardly wait to introduce her to the pontoon boat! I can just see it now ... Leah Lu and Eddee together for an afternoon or early evening boat ride. Lol! It will probably be a trip to put down in my history book! Lol!  It is a 16 seater and plenty of room to run and play .... just so they have life jackets and don't jump overboard. Eddee has been introduced to it last year and we had some good times out on the lake.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you! .... and thank you for the vote of confidence!
> 
> I can hardly wait to introduce her to the pontoon boat! I can just see it now ... Leah Lu and Eddee together for an afternoon or early evening boat ride. Lol! It will probably be a trip to put down in my history book! Lol!  It is a 16 seater and plenty of room to run and play .... just so they have life jackets and don't jump overboard. Eddee has been introduced to it last year and we had some good times out on the lake.


I wish we had a lake close by...I guess for us the pool will have to do. No pontoon boats though...that sounds wonderful! Rani used to ocean kayak with us in her youth. She wore a life vest and got really excited when she saw a pelican or dolphin, she jumped over board a few times...lol


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I wish we had a lake close by...I guess for us the pool will have to do. No pontoon boats though...that sounds wonderful! Rani used to ocean kayak with us in her youth. She wore a life vest and got really excited when she saw a pelican or dolphin, she jumped over board a few times...lol


I would love a pool! Lol!  We live on the lake in a gated community ... but out in the woods in the country. Makes it all convenient for Dad. He loves to fish and has a fishing boat also. I like the pontoon and will not swim in the lake. Lol!  It either has to be a pool or the ocean ... or forget it!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom,

Just watched some of Milo's videos - so adorable and Sedona is gorgeous too! Was the snow in Sedona? My pups have never experienced snow - not sure how they would react! They are not pool fans like Milo's is that's for sure! I ove the theory of the 100 things in 100 days - great exposure for a pup!!

Hope you are having a great weekend - the valley is awesome this weekend!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Milo's mom,
> 
> Just watched some of Milo's videos - so adorable and Sedona is gorgeous too! Was the snow in Sedona? My pups have never experienced snow - not sure how they would react! They are not pool fans like Milo's is that's for sure! I ove the theory of the 100 things in 100 days - great exposure for a pup!!
> 
> Hope you are having a great weekend - the valley is awesome this weekend!


Thank you, Dog mom 2 2! Yes, we had snow in Sedona just a little while ago. It's so pretty on the red rocks. Abbylynn was surprised that I would be so excited about it.. lol, but if you live in the desert long enough it's really special to have a couple of days of snow. My dogs just love it too. We also sometimes go up 45min. to Buffalo Park in Flagstaff to get our snow fix when it is warmer down here. Tomorrow we'll be in Phoenix all day, I won't take the dogs because I think it's too hot already now down there to leave them in the car, right? Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Milo's mom

The only thing I didn't realize is that with my "100 things program" Milo would get the idea that EVERY person he sees IS SUPPOSED to come over to him and feed him baby food. He is surprised and frustrated if he can't greet everyone he meets. We are working on that...
Until he was 1 1/2 years old we took him to a small dog daycare center on the days we went to work. It was a great arrangement because the lady that runs the daycare lives right on our way to work and would allows us to pick him up as late as 10pm. She also ran a nail care service for elderly folks. Milo had a little play pen with his big white teddy bear in the middle of the room and every person that came in wanted to pet the cute puppy. So he learned to expect to be the center of attention at all times... lol.
He would be good therapy dog, whenever he meets an elderly or disabled person he greets them in a very gentle manner and often brings his ball to them. The other day there was a man with advanced Parkinson's at the dog park. Milo invited him to play and when the gentleman couldn't reach out to take the ball, Milo gentle placed it into his hand. The man had a hard time grabbing it and kept dropping it and Milo kept picking it up patiently and kept placing it right into his hand until the man was able to take it and throw it a bit. I thought that was very cute especially as there were many other people that could have thrown his ball for him easily. But for some reason he wanted this man to be involved too. It's only now at 3 years and 9 month that he comes out of his teenage phase and his true nature starts revealing itself. It's such a joy to see.


----------



## Abbylynn

Maybe you should look into having Milo become a therapy dog? He sure sounds like he has all the right makings of one. I wish I could do that with Leah Lu .... but being I have to stay away from germs I cannot do this. I had thought about the elderly homes though. I would have to take the time to go through all the training and such ... which involves being in the public a lot. For me that is a big no-no. Severe copd doesn't allow it.

Leah Lu is still the "puppy" stage. I am waiting on the teenager! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I agree with Abbylynn - you should have Milo become a therapy or pet assistance dog! He's perfect. Both JD and Molly are certified and work in programs, and what you said about Milo's thinking everyone is there to say hi to him is exactly what JD is all about! It's okay! Is that 100 things in 100 days a book I could get or is it more of a theory non-published? 

Enjoy your day on PHX today! It's gorgeous! I'm not a fan of leaving the pups in the car for long periods of time, but like yesterday after we went to the park I stopped at Fresh & Easy and they were wiped out so I left them in there with 3" open windows for just about 10-15 minutes. 70 degrees is still okay for that - once we get into the 80s I don't do it at all.

Abbylnn, Leah Lu would make a great therapy dog too!!! But understandably that isn't possible for you - society's loss - but she will still bring joy to all she encounters I am sure! 

Have a great Sunday!!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, Abbylynn and Dog Mom 2 2, for your support! 
Abbylynn, I'm sorry you can't go out much but I'm glad that you seem to live in such a beautiful spot by the lake...no need to go anywhere in my view.:wave:
Dog Mom 2 2, where could I find information on how to certify Milo? What kind of programs are JD and Molly part of? Would you be able to tell me what the requirements would be?
The "100 things in 100 days" is from the "Whole Dog Journal", in the June 2009 issue. You can get back copies by calling (800) 829 9165. The articles in that magazine have been of immense help to me over the last 13 years. Maybe you are familiar with it? They don't accept advertisements so that they can keep a very high integrity. The fact that they are NOT supported by advertising sales gives them the editorial independence necessary to present a subjective and critical view. They are the only independent "consumer report" on dog food and many other "dog things", training methods, veterinary care, health care, etc. that I ever heard of. Every year they test and rate dog food, they often go to the manufacturer, look at their facilities and research where all the ingredients come from. They also published a book on raising puppies, here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Journal-Handbook-Puppy-Training/dp/1592281893

Phoenix was warm and pleasant. We missed our dogs and are glad to be home. It always seems so quiet here when we come back from there...


----------



## Abbylynn

It snowed! I caught a good one of Blu Boy running back to the house after his morning potty break!  I didn't even think to get my phone camera to get one of Leah Lu this morning ..... I was not awake Yet! Lol! About 6 inches overnight. It is snowing right now again.










A lot of snow! There was clear ground last night.





































Looks like Christmas all over again and it is almost Easter!


----------



## Abbylynn

Looks like Leah Lu is a great teacher! Lol! 




























Hmmmmmm ..... Who really taught whom? LOl!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn! Really? Dogs licking the dishes? I never! EXCEPT EVERY morning when I purposefully leave residual peanut butter on my English muffin plate for JD to lick off on the last slat of the DW! . Where do you live with all that snow? Blu boy looks eager to get back inside!


----------



## Milo's mom

Snow!!!
And licking dishes in the dishwasher! 
Truly dog paradise...!
My dogs would loooove your yard with all that snow, they would run and play in it. And they would love licking your dishes, yummy...


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! About the dishes! 

I live in good old Southern/Eastern/Ohio ... where the weather is always a surprise! .... Out in the beautiful country. I grew up in the country ... moved to the city for High School .... went and moved to the Fla Keys for 6 years .... and now I am back in Ohio for about the last 14 years. I will not go back to the city unless it is absolutely necessary. I am a country and ocean girl at heart!


I think it would be so wonderful if Milo could become a therapy dog.  It seems a shame to not share his love and enthusiasm with others. Just like I think it is so great about JD and Molly being involved in the community. 

Dogs can just give so much support to ailing folks.



Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn! Really? Dogs licking the dishes? I never! EXCEPT EVERY morning when I purposefully leave residual peanut butter on my English muffin plate for JD to lick off on the last slat of the DW! . Where do you live with all that snow? Blu boy looks eager to get back inside!


I know your two LOVE you!


----------



## Abbylynn

The sun is out and shining bright! I took the opportunity to take some awesome photos of Leah Lu on the footstool. She is becoming a great model! I asked her to stay and she did! Lol! 




























Thanks for looking! I am framing those! My stinky camera on my phone actually cooperated! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Wow! You should be a professional pet photographer! These pictures are amazing! And Leah Lu is a very beautiful model. I wish I had pictures like that of my dogs!

Yesterday Milo went swimming the first time this year. He loves fetching sticks and diving for rocks in Oak Creek;
































He slept really well last night lol


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... Milo looks like he had a really good time! He looks so much like Leah Lu!  He does seem to have a slightly longer tail than she does. But he sure has those same soulful eyes.

I wish I did have a pro camera .... maybe Santa this year if I ask? Lol! 

I cannot figure out why my dogs have had such short docked tails. I wonder if it is just because of the joint they have to be cut? I really am not familiar with docking ... other than my Dobermans and they were already docked.

BTW .... I love the picture of Milo in his bed! Soooooo cute! 

As for swimming .... Leah Lu now takes her water bowl and turns it upside down in her crate and spills it on purpose. The little smarty pants knows I have to let her out to clean it up! It is so comical .... she does it and then stands there and just looks me dead in the eyes and her stump wagging! I cannot get angry .... I think it is cute that she tries to communicate. I think her and water may be friends come summer. I keep a small child's pool for the dogs .... we will see.


----------



## Milo's mom

In Europe tail docking is not allowed unless you can proof that you need it for hunting. I wish Milo still had his tail. I think he looks cute but I like natural tails even better.

Milo got a new harness today!:clap2: I was inspired by the cute yellow/white one that you posted a picture of a little while ago.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> In Europe tail docking is not allowed unless you can proof that you need it for hunting. I wish Milo still had his tail. I think he looks cute but I like natural tails even better.
> 
> Milo got a new harness today!:clap2: I was inspired by the cute yellow/white one that you posted a picture of a little while ago.
> View attachment 56570



That is a really nice harness! It looks great on Milo! I love it! 

I too wish Leah Lu had a tail ........... it was already done. 

I will have to get a picture of Leah in her new harness. I was waiting for her stitches from her spay to heal first.


----------



## packetsmom

Leah Lu always looks so ladylike.


----------



## Abbylynn

packetsmom said:


> Leah Lu always looks so ladylike.


 ..... Thank you! ..... She really is a sweet little laid back girl .... until her Brother Eddee and her decide to wrestle! Lol! Then the monster comes out! Lol!


----------



## taquitos

Leah Lu always look so intelligent


----------



## Abbylynn

taquitos said:


> Leah Lu always look so intelligent



Thanks.  She is rather a smart little cookie thus far. She knows quite a few things that have only taken me a few times to teach her. It is not the ordinary obedience either. She learned to sit the first time I showed her. She stays. She comes. Her recall is great! She knows how to back up. We have learned to show her teeth to smile and keep them showing. Lol! I want her to be a puppy first .... then the real obedience begins.

I have always found that if I allow them the fun times first ... the bonding is much closer ... and when come time for the real training ... they are more than happy to oblige.

Right now it is fun things I want to concentrate on .... like searching and showing me where things are hidden and finding her way around me .... without getting into trouble! Lol! She knows how to push my buttons in a good way!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo and Leah Lu are models! Both your pictures (all of them) are so good! I know nothing about tail docking! Think it's sad actually unless necessary for health reasons. Why have an antenna to wag when you can have a tail! 

Abbylynn, love your philosophy on the fun times of puppyhood and then the more intense training. 

Hope you both have a great Easter weekend with your wonderful pups and family!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Milo and Leah Lu are models! Both your pictures (all of them) are so good! I know nothing about tail docking! Think it's sad actually unless necessary for health reasons. Why have an antenna to wag when you can have a tail!
> 
> Abbylynn, love your philosophy on the fun times of puppyhood and then the more intense training.
> 
> Hope you both have a great Easter weekend with your wonderful pups and family!


Thank you! 

Same here to all ... "Have a Happy Easter Weekend with all your loved ones ... be it pets or humans or both."


----------



## Abbylynn

I am going to make Leah Lu a necklace. I have never had a small female dog that I could amuse myself with making things. 

In the meantime I made a memory necklace for Leeo Bandit. When we were together we always used chartreuse and purple as the colors of choice for collars and harnesses. Every single day of Leeo's life he would literally "Stop to smell the roses" growing beside the back door to the garage as we entered. Pink roses to be exact. I used to often joke with him and say that this is what I should do ... as life is too short to do otherwise.

Leeo also loved to chase butterflies and fireflies in the summer. Today I made him a necklace consisting of murano glass beads and spacer beads/all silver plated. I used a double faced silk ivory ribbon for the necklace cord. I used beads with pink roses in them, colors purple, chartreuse, dog paw spacers and two spacer beads that say "Someone Special" on them. There are also two silver plated spacer beads of roses. There is also a purple butterfly as the center bead. Every time I wear this I will be honoring all those wonderful memories we shared.

Like my late Mother told us 4 girls .... we all had exactly one year to grieve after She passed over ... and then we must go on and be happy with our own lives .... because we would meet again some day. We girls honored her wishes. I am honoring Leeo's memory the same way. Time to move on.

I am also a very sentimental person ... maybe to a fault .... but I am excited to show off my creation.  I can hardly wait to make Leah Lu's!!! Lol! 

Leeo Bandit's Memory Necklace .........










This is Leah Lu's thread .... so .... one more picture I was holding back .....


----------



## cookieface

The memory necklace is gorgeous! What a wonderful idea. I'm looking forward to seeing what you make for Leah Lu.


----------



## Abbylynn

cookieface said:


> The memory necklace is gorgeous! What a wonderful idea. I'm looking forward to seeing what you make for Leah Lu.


Thank you cookieface! I am anxious to start .... just have to wait for the beads to get here through the mail. I love shopping for them on Ebay.


----------



## Milo's mom

Beautiful necklace, I love the colors! What a beautiful way to remember your little heart dog.
And another gorgeous picture of Leah Lu.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Beautiful necklace, I love the colors! What a beautiful way to remember your little heart dog.
> And another gorgeous picture of Leah Lu.



Thank you! 

I just realized I have no pictures of Leah Lu sleeping .... so ....... after a good morning brushing .........










I noticed yesterday that her hair seems to have grown 2 inches overnight! I bet her adult coat is starting to come in. I am so happy that I have no issues with tear stains so far.  I hope it remains that way. So ... I will just "knock on wood!" Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn,

Love the memory necklace - Leeo Bandit is happy you found a creative way from your heart to be at peace with him being gone - physically only - he will always be in your heart!
Love sleeping Leah Lu's picture! IF tear stains become an issue my pups use Angel Eyes and it works 100%! Maltese and poodles are prone to tear stains and JD and Molly now only get Angel eyes on their kibble 2 times a week and it completely controls it. It is amazing!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you Dog Mom 2 2 

I cannot get enough of the sun coming through the living room window! Lol! I took more photos today! Leah Lu loves the sun!

I am obsessed! ............












I just had to edit this! Lol! I looked over and Eddee was standing on the footstool .... looking at me like he was disturbed that I left him out of the photo session! Lol! So I took a few pics of him. The sun had already moved away though ......... Poor Guy! Lol!  They aren't great pics .... just so I don't feel like I left him out!




























This one below ... he is ignoring me and watching the television! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Yep - you have to give them all attention equally! Eddie is so cute too! Love his coat coloring!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Yep - you have to give them all attention equally! Eddie is so cute too! Love his coat coloring!


For sure! Lol! 

Well ............... it is 59.4 degrees! Yay! 

Leah Lu and I are going to take a first walk in her new harness. We are waiting until 2pm when the pollen count is not so bad. Maybe it will be 60 degrees by then. Yesterday we walked with just her collar ... and she backed out of it! Thank goodness her recall is good. She did come to me ... but I could tell she really wanted to run off into a neighbors yard and off into the woods to explore. Kind of scared me a bit!

Anyways ... here are some pics of Leah Lu in her new harness getting used to it before our walk ...... and of course one of Eddee doing his balancing act on the recliner/rocker chair on two legs! He should be a circus dog performer! He has such an ability. His balance is awesome! ..................... Honestly if I could find someone who would further all his abilities and his crazy smartness better than I can ... I would be willing to adopt him out!










Leah Lu ............ Her fancy ID Tag I had made .... numbers are on the back of it. Once she is done growing and I know what size collar she will have ... I will get her a Boomerang Tag.



















Standing at the gate waiting to go outside to potty ...........



















Leah Lu says ... "I am getting tired waiting on you Mom!!!" ........




















Thanks for looking!


----------



## hueyeats

She's juz so cute!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> She's juz so cute!!!


Thank you! 

Now that I took pictures of Leah Lu before her walk .... here are the "After" the walk pictures .

But first just to show the resemblance again ... here is Leeo Bandit only a couple months before he passed ....

Leeo Bandit ....











Leah Lu all tuckered out! Lol! It was only a 30 minute walk.  .......

























And of course .... always snooping for something on the ground to taste! Lol!  ........


















She just was so engrossed outside I couldn't get her to look my way for the photos! Lol!  You know ... 7 months old ... the teenage phase has begun! Lol! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow - both their faces look so much alike! In the eyes too! You are lucky! Amazing stance by Eddee!!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu looks so pretty in her new harness and I can tell she really enjoyed her walk with you! Eddie is quite the circus dog!


----------



## Tylerthegiant

I want Lee Lu's life! She is so adored, and adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Tylerthegiant said:


> I want Lee Lu's life! She is so adored, and adorable!


Thank you! I love your dogs too. I have always been a big dog person ... although I grew up with a 12 pound Terrier mix that lived to be 17. I did not own small dogs until almost 7 years ago ... and now I am in love with them. Maybe because I am getting older. And good girl Abbylynn is only 65 pounds. 

I always admired GD's ... but the life span turned me away. I couldn't handle that. I almost lost it when Leeo passed.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Leah Lu looks so pretty in her new harness and I can tell she really enjoyed her walk with you! Eddie is quite the circus dog!


How is Milo coming along? Have you had any further thoughts on him becoming a therapy dog?

Dog Mom 2 2 and Milo's mom .... need more pics of your pups!  

I know how uncanny it is sometimes the things Leah Lu does and certain ways she looks at me .... so Leeo! This brings me joy!  Oh .... and she has a bad habit ..... she has begun to be reactive and barks her fool head off ... just like Leeo did. I said it was too quiet after Leeo passed. BUT! ..... I didn't literally mean all the barking! Lol! I guess Leah Lu and I have some serious business to train! Like ASAP!

I bought a silent whistle and I have a clicker ... the training begins this week. The sunroom is open and she can see everything! I just had to wait a day or so ... I just purchased a steam cleaner and did all the carpeting in the house in the last two days. I also told Dad I am buying new LR carpet for our Birthday presents and Christmas all rolled into one! Lol! Dad's Birthday is the same day as Leeo and Blu Boys ... 8/26 ... and Leah Lu's is two days difference ... 8/28 ... and Mine is 8/1 .... a bunch of Leo's (astrology signs) here for sure! Lol! 

EDIT: I almost forgot to post this so I can read this a year form now and reminisce .... You should see Leah Lu and Abbylynn play tug together! Lol! They are really rough! Leah Lu is getting a really strong neck and I am sure her other muscles are getting a good work out too. The both of them have very deep growls ... and they sound ferocious! Lol!  They are also fun to watch. Of course I always supervise because of the size difference. I break it up if it gets too radical. I don't want Leah Lu to hurt herself accidentally. Abbylynn could throw her if she wanted. But Abbylynn is a gentle girl.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you! I love your dogs too. I have always been a big dog person ... although I grew up with a 12 pound Terrier mix that lived to be 17. I did not own small dogs until almost 7 years ago ... and now I am in love with them. Maybe because I am getting older. And good girl Abbylynn is only 65 pounds.
> 
> I always admired GD's ... but the life span turned me away. I couldn't handle that. I almost lost it when Leeo passed.


Just to put it out there, well bred, well cared for danes in my experience usually live between 10-13 years. Having said that mine are rescues, JJ is ACK hobby breeder, don't know if she health tested, Lucas is a "lethal white," obviously not responsibly bred. I do plan on taking the excellent care of them and they are in excellent health so far.

I've lost one cat and one dog and it's one of the most horrible experiences an animal lover will go through in their lives I think. Generally my family has been pretty fortunate with our pets health, with a variety of breeds (knock on wood).


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I will try to post pics but can't be for sure they will all be facing up! 

I get stuck trying to drag them from the home box to the the attachment box? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I will try to post pics but can't be for sure they will all be facing up!
> 
> I get stuck trying to drag them from the home box to the the attachment box? What am i doing wrong?


Do you have photobucket? I use it. I upload all my photos from my pc files and then copy the "IMG" code and "paste" into the reply box (right here) where we write.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

No photobucket - working from pics on my ipad.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> No photobucket - working from pics on my ipad.


I have no clue then. Lol!  I only own a pc.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Ok so here's some pics and I think one is upside down! 2 of JD and 2 of Molly. Can you see how JD resembles Leeo in the face? You may have to stand on your head as I think that is the upside down picture!!!!!! 

Here's one of them together too! My good babies and best buds to each other.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... They are so adorable! JD looks so much like Leeo I just want to hug him! Lol! 

Thanks for sharing! 

Now we have JD who resembles Leeo Bandit ... and Milo ... who looks like Leah Lu.

I fixed the picture for you ....... What a cute pic!

I have been so busy with the spring cleaning and the dogs ... I haven't found any time to take any more photos! But I am sure I will make up for it shortly! Lol!

Leah Lu has begun to go through the teenage stage ... and barks at everything! (fear stage) We are working on this with a whistle and a clicker ... and of course positive reinforcement. 


EDIT: I almost forgot to mention ... Eddee has gone to the potty outside for almost a straight week!!!!! This is a HUGE breakthrough after almost one year to the day! No poo in the house! Yay! I think he may have finally given in. 

Dog Mom 2 2 .... Your picture turned right side up below ........


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Thanks for fixing my pic! JD sounds like he and Leoo Bandit are similar souls as well as look-alikes (in the face) - Leeo didn't have black spots like JD has did he? JD is the most neutral and sweet dog ever - just like you describe Leeo. Molly and I are working on her barking too just as you are with Leah Lu. Lots of positive reinforcement and 'quiet' or 'uh uh' from me. It's challenging at times.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Almost forgot the reason I wrote back - did you reward Eddee for good potty work by posting his pic in your member name? Maybe that's why Leah Lu is barking! . Jk. Good boy Eddee!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Almost forgot the reason I wrote back - did you reward Eddee for good potty work by posting his pic in your member name? Maybe that's why Leah Lu is barking! . Jk. Good boy Eddee!


Lol! Yep! That is Eddee's reward ... along with a whole bunch of praise and goodies. 

What did you mean by black spots? Leeo had pink and gray skin with some dark spots here and there ... sort of like dark freckles. When he was wet I could ID him by the white stripe up his face and the wide white paint brush streak down his neck and chest.  He also had a large dark freckle on his back I could ID him with. His fur though was all snow white ... no other colors at all. Yes ... he was a sweet soul.

Lol! about Leah Lu being jealous! 

Here are a couple more Leeo Pics for comparison  ..... The sweet little guy also had a crooked left ear. It never grew to match his right one.


----------



## Abbylynn

First real face trim today ........ 4/13/2013

I trimmed the beard, mustache, and ears ... as the hair was getting into her eyes from her ears. They are nice forward ears.  I also did around her eyes and her top knot.










I am too much of a chicken to touch the rest of her yet! Lol!  But her adult coat is starting to come in and it can be quite messy during that period with matting. Hair grows ...... I love grooming my own dogs. Leah Lu will probably have a different look every three months until I come up with the one I like the most on her.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I love Leah Lu's first trim! I like teddy bear ears (at least that's what I call the short ears) and that's what I keep on my pups. I only do face, ear, and tail trimming at home. Otherwise JD and Molly go every third week to the groomer. They love their groomer - they don't love getting up early in Saturday to go, but they love her! 

What I meant by black spots? Check out this pic below (if I manage to get it on and right side up) of the pups with gramma. See all the spots on JD? I believe there was a party poodle in his background as his mom was solid black! . He only had the black patch by his left ears as a pup and then around 6 months these spots just stared popping up all over him!


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow! JD does have a lot of spots. I agree ...party Poodle somewhere in there.  He looks so awesome like that! My dogs have no spots on their fur. Blu boy does however have a single strand of black hair! Lol! I could easily identify him with that and also he has a big black spot way back on his tongue.

Thanks for the cpompliments on Leah's trim. I will never forget the words my Mother said the very first time I tried to trim Leeo. Lol! They were "What in the world did you do to that poor puppy!!!?" Lol!  Leeo ... my little "Shadow Angel" made it possible for me to learn to groom. He was a trooper!

I also see that when I moved my pics on Photobucket to a new folder I lost them on here! Uuuugh! Now I will have to go back and reinsert them! Fun! :/ I was making a folder of just Leah. I have one of Leeo and one of Eddee. Oh well ...............

The easiest way to put the pictures I deleted back on here is this .......... I want to be able to go back and read through this ad see all Leah Lu's stages.  It seems my Photobucket site is broken ... I cannot even upload any new pics or copy and paste and all the pics have shrunk???? I think I am going to look for a new photo site. This happens way too often. 

Harness pics and photos I lost ...... Oh ... I forgot to mention ... Leah Lu is "April Cover Girl" on another Forum I visit.  I wasn't even going to mention it ... but since the photo site wants to give me a hassle ... I remembered that the last pic on the footstool is the one they used.


----------



## hueyeats

Awwww... I juz love all z cute puppy faces!
I am butter when it comes to white puppi muzzles....


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awwww... I juz love all z cute puppy faces!
> I am butter when it comes to white puppi muzzles....
> 
> View attachment 62546
> View attachment 62554
> 
> View attachment 62562
> View attachment 62570
> 
> View attachment 62594
> View attachment 62586


Thanks! I can see why you love white puppy muzzles! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

OK! .... Here is "April's" Cover Girl 




HAHAHA Photobucket! Gotcha! LOl!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Who is that adorable pup? Sooooo cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Who is that adorable pup? Sooooo cute!


Awwwe .... thanks.  It was a surprise when I logged on to the forum and there she was! Lol!
I almost forgot to add the pics of Leah Lu in her crate .... sooo pitiful looking ... but she doesn't fuss to get out .... she just stares me out! Lol! 

32 weeks old today .....






Good grief! Didn't Leah Lu just look like this not too long ago!? .........


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats & Abbylynn........ while Leah Lu is soooo cute I know who she is! Who is the pup in Hueyeats post?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats & Abbylynn........ while Leah Lu is soooo cute I know who she is! Who is the pup in Hueyeats post?


Looks like Hueyeats is offline. The puppy's name is Roman. Adorable puppy! Going to be a big pup! Roman is a Great Pyrenees. Maybe Hueyeats will see this later and respond. 

Here is a link about Roman ....

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/154705-great-pyrenees-roman-timeline.html#post1689666


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I love the photos you are getting of Leah Lu in great lighting on your sofa or chaise! You are very good!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I love the photos you are getting of Leah Lu in great lighting on your sofa or chaise! You are very good!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2 ..... 

I posted a link above for Roman's Timeline if you want to read it.


----------



## Abbylynn

Today's pictures .... Leah Lu my little head tilter.  4/16/2013


----------



## Milo's mom

Hi, I just realized how many posts and threads I had missed!!! I got really busy with work here. Leah Lu looks so sweet with her new haircut! I also like to groom Milo's ears in a short fashion, like teddy bear ears. Congratulations on winning the April picture, it's really an amazing photo. I'm still wondering, are JD and Molly Schnoodles? I love his black spots! The last weeks Milo has switched from teenager to adult. It's a different look in his eyes, he has grown up.Here is a picture of him being so proud of being allowed off leash the entire walk.


----------



## Milo's mom

And congratulations on your success with Eddies house training! What a relief! I know how that feels!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> And congratulations on your success with Eddies house training! What a relief! I know how that feels!


That is a beautiful picture of Milo! He does look so grown up. How long did it take for that? Leah Lu is in her "Teenage" I know nothing stage ... except for recall thank goodness! 

Thanks about Eddee! Lol! It has really been a long struggle. I thought I was losing my training abilities. Not so. Leah Lu is almost completely potty trained ... and it is a wonder with the two boy's and their marking fests!

I actually went and purchased a steam cleaner for the LR carpet and the bedrooms instead of renting one. I am going to purchase new carpet for Dad in the LR as soon as Leah Lu is 100% potty proofed.  I know it is clean since I steam cleaned it last week ... but it is ripped in places that cannot be mended now ..Leah Lu has decided carpet fibers and strings are fun to try and eat and pull around the house! It is a non stop battle with her right now. Lol! I put a throw rug over the one spot ... and then put the crate on top of it. But how I had to situate it and the furniture ... she still tries to get the throw rug! She is being an adorable little brat!

I cannot answer about Molly and JD ... They are super cute and have such a wonderful life too! 

EDIT: Even grown up Milo looks so much like Leah Lu! I wish I knew how to track down relatives ... but that would be impossible! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

I made my own Google theme for my computer  I am sharing it and I made it that it is shared. I just cannot get enough of this photo taken with my stinky camera on my phone! Lol! 

https://www.mychrometheme.com/t/czq6mbygva8wb58uzhvvi34hd


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hi Milo's Mom - Milo looks so exhausted yet proud in his picture of his first off leash venture! Too cute! 

Molly is a Maltese and JD is a Malti-poo. Molly will turn three next Saturday and JD is six and a half years old. Can't believe he has blessed my life for that long - ever since Molly came into our home he seems about half his age as far as energy and innocence. He is just one of those little boys that doesn't do anything wrong! Once in awhile he sticks his nose in the treat container without permission but that is seriously it! Who can blame him! Oh I take that back - the other thing he likes to do is bolt across the street to see the neighbors, and if it weren't for fear of a car driving through the neighborhood I would be okay with that, but of course I'm not. Both are such natural behaviors. I got so lucky with him - he's the first dog I've ever owned. 

I actually used to be afraid of dogs. Got bit as a child by an Irish Setter. About 7 years ago there was a vet clinic in the strip center I worked at and if there was a dog and owner walking in the parking lot I literally stayed in my office until they were in the vet office! Crazy! People change! Now when I see almost any dog I'm immediately attracted to say hi! 

Hope Milo and his long distance relative "Leah Lu" are having a great day as are their moms!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hi Milo's Mom - Milo looks so exhausted yet proud in his picture of his first off leash venture! Too cute!
> 
> Molly is a Maltese and JD is a Malti-poo. Molly will turn three next Saturday and JD is six and a half years old. Can't believe he has blessed my life for that long - ever since Molly came into our home he seems about half his age as far as energy and innocence. He is just one of those little boys that doesn't do anything wrong! Once in awhile he sticks his nose in the treat container without permission but that is seriously it! Who can blame him! Oh I take that back - the other thing he likes to do is bolt across the street to see the neighbors, and if it weren't for fear of a car driving through the neighborhood I would be okay with that, but of course I'm not. Both are such natural behaviors. I got so lucky with him - he's the first dog I've ever owned.
> 
> I actually used to be afraid of dogs. Got bit as a child by an Irish Setter. About 7 years ago there was a vet clinic in the strip center I worked at and if there was a dog and owner walking in the parking lot I literally stayed in my office until they were in the vet office! Crazy! People change! Now when I see almost any dog I'm immediately attracted to say hi!
> 
> Hope Milo and his long distance relative "Leah Lu" are having a great day as are their moms!


Hi Dog mom 2 2! 
I love Maltese and Maltipoos. Many years ago we found a stray Maltipoo puppy, the owners dog sitter had let him out when they were on vacation. As he had no collar it took us a day to find out where he came from. We fell in love with that sweet dog and I think that might be why we ended up with our Schnoodle Milo a year later. 
I thought Maltipoos weren't barking! Milo loves to hear his own voice and it's VERY loud. Even our mostly deaf Rani can hear him. Sometimes I wonder if that's the reason he dials up the volume ..lol. It also seems to make him feel big and powerful, maybe he needs that because the other two dogs are so much bigger. 
Right after I praised him here in this thread for having grown up, that very night, he:
-emptied the garbage bin
-ate my favorite slippers
and
-destroyed a box of tampons.
Here is a photo from that night:







My fault, I guess I didn't give him enough attention that day. 
Today we went for a long walk at Buffalo Park in Flagstaff and then he rode the shopping cart through all the stores we went to. Now he is very quiet and sleeps like a little lamb.
I used to be scared of dogs, too. I was bitten by the neighbors Dachshund when I was two, still have the scars. I'm glad you and I both got over it.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> I made my own Google theme for my computer  I am sharing it and I made it that it is shared. I just cannot get enough of this photo taken with my stinky camera on my phone! Lol!
> 
> https://www.mychrometheme.com/t/czq6mbygva8wb58uzhvvi34hd


I think your google theme is very pretty! The picture is really amazing!


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> That is a beautiful picture of Milo! He does look so grown up. How long did it take for that? Leah Lu is in her "Teenage" I know nothing stage ... except for recall thank goodness!
> 
> Thanks about Eddee! Lol! It has really been a long struggle. I thought I was losing my training abilities. Not so. Leah Lu is almost completely potty trained ... and it is a wonder with the two boy's and their marking fests!
> 
> I actually went and purchased a steam cleaner for the LR carpet and the bedrooms instead of renting one. I am going to purchase new carpet for Dad in the LR as soon as Leah Lu is 100% potty proofed.  I know it is clean since I steam cleaned it last week ... but it is ripped in places that cannot be mended now ..Leah Lu has decided carpet fibers and strings are fun to try and eat and pull around the house! It is a non stop battle with her right now. Lol! I put a throw rug over the one spot ... and then put the crate on top of it. But how I had to situate it and the furniture ... she still tries to get the throw rug! She is being an adorable little brat!
> 
> I cannot answer about Molly and JD ... They are super cute and have such a wonderful life too!
> 
> EDIT: Even grown up Milo looks so much like Leah Lu! I wish I knew how to track down relatives ... but that would be impossible! Lol!


Me, too! I guess the poodle daddies or the schnauzer mommies could be related...

We also replaced all of our carpet with hardwood floors after Milo was done with house training and after we had turned a corner on that marking habit. Even we had steam cleaned the entire house every month with our own carpet cleaning machine it just felt filthy to us. I'm so proud and happy that there haven't been ANY incidences since.

Milo will turn 4 on June 26th. He and I are both cancers!


----------



## Abbylynn

That is so neat how our dogs are born in the same months as us dog parents. 

I don't think Schnauzer/Poodles ever grow up! Lol! Leeo was always getting into things even at 5 and 1/2 years old. LOl! Blu Boy still acts like a pup at times too. Milo was just having an off day! 

Speaking of barking ..... I was walking Leah Lu the other afternoon down the actual road instead of the woods ... and she got reactive and started to bark at one of the neighbors down yonder when he rode up on his motorcycle. I couldn't hear what the poor guy had to say other than ... "That one is as loud at the other one was"  I had to chuckle and just say "Yeah!" ....

I think these little dogs have a very very loud bark for their size. I kid you not ... Leeo could make the metal poles in the basement actually "ring" when he barked. Lol! I often said I could put him in a commercial for the sparkling glasses that "broke" when the singer hit a high note! Lol!

Now Leah Lu is the same way ... and she has a very deep growl for such a little girl.

I too was bitten by a Doxie when I was about 8 years old ... a girlfriends dog who broke the gate to get me on my bicycle. He hung on to my leg all the way down the street on a steep hill to boot! I was dragging the poor guy. I have a few tooth marks to this day.

I also know what you mean about "feeling" like the carpet is dirty even though it is clean.

I almost forgot ... good dogs with patience!  ......... Photobucket is still messed up!!!!! Uuuugh!!!! :/


Go Flickr!!!! 


0416131137-Copy (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

Everybody Is so well behaved! These treats must be really good!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Everybody Is so well behaved! These treats must be really good!


Thanks ... I have to say they are well behaved dogs/pups.  The treat is a small morsel of a PB sandwich.

But here is "Meanie Face" with her Sunday bone! LOl! 


0421131254a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

But still so cute ... and could care less if I want to remove the bone. Good girl Leah Lu!


0421131253 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

That bone used to have meat on it .....

I gave one to all the other dogs too. All four dogs picked a spot in the LR and worked their magic toothbrush ... wore themselves out ... and went off to nap! Ahhh! Peace and quiet on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Isn't it amazing how patient they can be? Check out this test of Molly & JD with a plate of raw pork ribs!!!!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

Wow, JD and Molly!!! :clap2: 
And they look so cute while being patient as well! 
What does JD stand for?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Isn't it amazing how patient they can be? Check out this test of Molly & JD with a plate of raw pork ribs!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 64658


That is awesome! Good job all!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Jd is my first ever dog; feel bad yet fortunate in saying I got him online after doing a ton of research on size, temperament, grooming needs, training abilities, etc. that fit my lifestyle and realistic expectations of my time to devote to a pup. I lucked out and got him from a breeder in TN; thus JD stands for none other than Jack Daniels! The 'bad' part is in retrospect the breeder certainly may have been a puppy mill - based on the pics they had on their site I really didn't think so, but in retrospect I get they could have just posted what they wanted to. As soon as I got JD they didn't feel the need for any follow up communications to see how he was etc. I get it can be a just a business to some, so I hope that's what it was instead of a puppy mill. I won't ever do it again, but as I say, I lucked out and got a very good little boy! 

Definitely for my next pup I hope to find a compatible boy/girl at a local rescue. I've been checking them out for the last year religiously in the pet stores and online. 

It's a HOT Sunday here in phx! 

Good Sunday to all!


----------



## Abbylynn

It was a cold day yesterday in Ohio in my little burg! It was 28 degrees at 8 am. Today it was 34 degrees at 6:30 am. I think the high is going to be 63 degrees. Wish spring would get here and stay for a while! 

Leah Lu this morning basking in the sun ... and still working on her bone ... I can hardly believe she is 8 months and 1 week old already!


0422130809a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee in his usual place ... climbing on "something!" Lol!  ..........


0422130807_0001 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

You know ... if there is such a thing as reincarnation ... I think Eddee will be coming back as a bird! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

I am using a different photo site and was loading some pics. Look at the difference 6 months can make. From 9 weeks to 8 months and one week of age. 


6c320f28-ec49-469f-9fe3-9705489cfca8 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

0422131103 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Today's photos .... 4/23/2013

0423131626 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

0423131624 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Lovely Leah Lu! Molly turns three this Saturday - I will post a few of my favorites of her from puppyhood to now later in the week!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... Happy Birthday early Miss Molly!  I will be looking forward to photos of the Birthday girl!


----------



## hueyeats

Leah Lu is too cute!!!
My goodness... her nose is perfection.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Leah Lu is too cute!!!
> My goodness... her nose is perfection.


Awwwwe ..... Thank you.  She is my special "little" girl ... Abbylynn is my special "big" girl. And for girls and the size difference ... they sure stick together. I am blessed that they get along so very very well.


----------



## Abbylynn

I just had to take a picture or two of Eddee on the stool Sunbathing too.  


0425130851 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0425130852 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

That picture with Leah Lu on the couch looking out is a good shot! And funny with Eddee on the tray. So I guess Leah Lu did well with her spay surgery? Sorry if you said so already, I just look at the pictures and I skim what you guys say.


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> That picture with Leah Lu on the couch looking out is a good shot! And funny with Eddee on the tray. So I guess Leah Lu did well with her spay surgery? Sorry if you said so already, I just look at the pictures and I skim what you guys say.


Leah Lu did great with her spay!  I am amazed because she was back to normal in no time at all!

I remember my one rescue who was spayed at 9 months old after her first heat. The poor girl was sick for two weeks .... could hardly move and vomiting. But she is ok now and doing well. She is going to be 11 years old this coming winter. She lives with one of my Sister's and is her dog. She has been since she was about 2 years old. I had to get her over her abuse and fear of people before she could be adopted by anyone. She was found along side of a dead horse and a skeleton to boot ..........

Here is a picture of Kokomo when she was 9 months old before her spay and had a few pounds packed back on her .... the poor thing. It took a year to rehabilitate her and make her physically and mentally well. Now she loves people and is no longer DA or HA. 


scan0656 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

I'm sad, today my Rani was diagnosed with a cancerous mast cell tumor at her hip and she is scheduled for surgery either this Monday 4/29 or on Thursday May 9th. I'm worried because of her advanced age. I can't stand the thought of losing her.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I'm sad, today my Rani was diagnosed with a cancerous mast cell tumor at her hip and she is scheduled for surgery either this Monday 4/29 or on Thursday May 9th. I'm worried because of her advanced age. I can't stand the thought of losing her.


I am so very sorry. I really wish all of you the best. I will say prayers and send good thoughts your way. It is so hard when our beloved dogs ... or any pet(S) are ill and cannot tell us where it hurts. 

I also had some sad news ... but it is my 9 month old Great Nephew who passed away yesterday afternoon in his sleep. I know how this is ... because I too lost an infant Son over 35 years ago myself. I think we all need prayers this week. It hasn't been a very good one has it?


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you Abbylynn! 
I'm so sorry about your Great Nephew. And about your Son. I can only imagine how the loss of Leeo must have brought up the hurt of losing your baby. You are a very strong lady!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you Abbylynn!
> I'm so sorry about your Great Nephew. And about your Son. I can only imagine how the loss of Leeo must have brought up the hurt of losing your baby. You are a very strong lady!


Thank you Milo's mom. 

I sure hope Rani comes through this with flying colors for you. Like I said ... I will be sending good thoughts and prayers your way. I as well as the rest of this forum are always here to talk if you need to.


----------



## Abbylynn

The sun was coming in just right through the window this morning ... and I captured yet more pictures of Leah ...... She is now almost 34 weeks old. (8 and 1/2 months old)

I purchased a frame that I can put 4 of the best pics in.  I wish I would have centered the last pic better! 


0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130802a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130800a by Leah Lu, on Flickr



0426130834 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130833 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

I entered Leah Lu in the Orvis Cover Dog Photo Contest Today. It is $1 per vote and goes to research. I entered it not only because I am bias and I think Leah Lu is a cutie ... but it helps with the cancer research .... in Leeo's memory also ... since he had the cancerous mass in his stomach as well as the other disease. I thought it was a worthwhile cause.

http://coverdog.orviscontests.com/contest.html?contestId=8

I entered this photo and called it "Hello Sunshine"


0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Here is one more I took this afternoon .....


0426130934a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Thanks for looking!


----------



## starrysim

I almost feel like I'm cheating on my little Luna, but I can't help but check out all the latest pics of Leah Lu every week. She's just adorable beyond words, such a perfect little doggie. Leah Lu is now the same age as Luna when we got her.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> I almost feel like I'm cheating on my little Luna, but I can't help but check out all the latest pics of Leah Lu every week. She's just adorable beyond words, such a perfect little doggie. Leah Lu is now the same age as Luna when we got her.


Awwwwe ....  You should post more photos of Luna. I think Luna is adorable!


----------



## starrysim

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ....  You should post more photos of Luna. I think Luna is adorable!


Oh, she's adorable for sure  But it's pretty challenging taking pics of a black dog, and all I have is a point & shoot camera, so not the best. But I do have a few cute pics of her, maybe I'll start a thread...


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Oh, she's adorable for sure  But it's pretty challenging taking pics of a black dog, and all I have is a point & shoot camera, so not the best. But I do have a few cute pics of her, maybe I'll start a thread...


That sounds like a good idea!  I only have my cheap phone camera. :/


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, Milo's mom, and Luna's mom,

Catching up from being at work - first - Luna is adorable! . Second - my good thoughts and prayers are with both of you for your great nephew and for Rani and her coming through surgery well! Life is hard sometimes and thank goodness these four legged creatures we love give so much love and comfort back to us - they have no idea how valuable they are to the human heart!

Lea Lu seriously needs to become a dog model for some pet food or product - she's insanely photogenic! 

Hope all have a good weekend and I will be sending good thoughts to all of you!


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is just adorable. Too cute for words.


----------



## Abbylynn

Damon'sMom said:


> She is just adorable. Too cute for words.


Thank you.  You know I adore your Jasper .... I love his coloring and his markings.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, Milo's mom, and Luna's mom,
> 
> Catching up from being at work - first - Luna is adorable! . Second - my good thoughts and prayers are with both of you for your great nephew and for Rani and her coming through surgery well! Life is hard sometimes and thank goodness these four legged creatures we love give so much love and comfort back to us - they have no idea how valuable they are to the human heart!
> 
> Lea Lu seriously needs to become a dog model for some pet food or product - she's insanely photogenic!
> 
> Hope all have a good weekend and I will be sending good thoughts to all of you!



Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.

I only wish Leah Lu could become a pet product model. That would be awesome. I am working on it with some contests to see what becomes of it. But there are a million cute dogs out there. She is very photogenic though ... I agree. It must be that good dog food she eats. It gives her hair that sheen.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

So Molly turned three today! Here's some pics of her from puppyhood to now. . I just love her!

Sorry but how the pictures land is random - can't seem to control on my ipad. Notice though the two pics of her with wine glass and red ball - one was this week and other was first week at home when she was nine weeks old. JD wanted nothing to do with 
her for 3 weeks - a shot of their first mutual play together is here as well. She was like his shadow and he kept trying to runaway from his shadow. Eventually love and realizing she wasn't going anywhere gave in and now they are best buds! For as individual as they are they do so many things exactly alike as the earlier pics display. 

Hope all are having a good weekend!


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Birthday Molly! .... And many many more happy and healthy ones to come! 

She is just precious!!! Both JD and Molly are so adorable. And JD has the neatest coat color combo I have seen in a long long while.

Hope you all are having a good weekend also .... It is stormy in Nomansland here in Ohio. Yesterday it was so beautiful and a warm 70's day .... the dogs and I went for an extra long walk .... all separate walks for some individual quality time! 

Is that a newspaper Molly is sitting behind in the one picture? That is an adorable pic! I also really love the one of her as a tiny pup with the ball and the wine glass. She is soooo tiny .... and I thought Leah Lu at 3.4 pounds was little.

I also love the birthday cake pic! Adorable! They are all great pics!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Yep, that was a toy newspaper Molly was next too. Check out her birthday toys - Sniffany dog bone and a farm hen. Of course there has to be two toys each birthday so they each get something! 
Also attaching pic of each of them at only a few weeks old. Molly was from a lady a few miles away so I was able to go visit her each weekend before she was 9 weeks old to bring her home. This one where she's by my cell phone I think she was probably 4 or 5 weeks old. When she came home with me July 4th weekend she was only 13 oz!!! Now she's 7 lbs. 
Not to leave JD out - here he is by a tennis ball around 6 weeks. When he came home he was 4.5 lbs and now a manly 14lbs. They are 21 pounds of love and joy in my world!

Thanks for taking the time to check them out!


----------



## Abbylynn

OMGoodness! How precious are they!? 

Lol! about having to have a present for each ... I do the same thing.  Those are nice Birthday presents! I wish my dogs didn't tear up stuffies!


----------



## Abbylynn

I found Leah Lu and Blu Boy like this yesterday when I was not looking.... It was nice to see them being friends. 



0426131011 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Then there was Leah Lu this morning with her "Hide-A-Squirrel" ... as it is raining outside .... like non-stop. 

0428131154 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0428131152 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0428131152a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0428131153 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Here's a similar one of Molly & JD on grandpas recliner - Molly was learning to get to the high places JD would try to get away to, and then his tolerance had to set in!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

And can I just say that I think Blu boy is looking at Leah Lu like ' if you like being a ham so much don't do it on my chair' and Leah Lu is looking like 'Blu boy - don't you want to be in a picture with ME?' They are cute together!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Here's a similar one of Molly & JD on grandpas recliner - Molly was learning to get to the high places JD would try to get away to, and then his tolerance had to set in!
> 
> View attachment 67706


That is precious! They make such a good pair ..... and so adorable! 

Lol! I think you are correct ... Blu Boy looks a little disturbed that she wants to share the chair! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> So Molly turned three today! Here's some pics of her from puppyhood to now. . I just love her!
> 
> Sorry but how the pictures land is random - can't seem to control on my ipad. Notice though the two pics of her with wine glass and red ball - one was this week and other was first week at home when she was nine weeks old. JD wanted nothing to do with
> her for 3 weeks - a shot of their first mutual play together is here as well. She was like his shadow and he kept trying to runaway from his shadow. Eventually love and realizing she wasn't going anywhere gave in and now they are best buds! For as individual as they are they do so many things exactly alike as the earlier pics display.
> 
> Hope all are having a good weekend!





Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Yep, that was a toy newspaper Molly was next too. Check out her birthday toys - Sniffany dog bone and a farm hen. Of course there has to be two toys each birthday so they each get something!
> Also attaching pic of each of them at only a few weeks old. Molly was from a lady a few miles away so I was able to go visit her each weekend before she was 9 weeks old to bring her home. This one where she's by my cell phone I think she was probably 4 or 5 weeks old. When she came home with me July 4th weekend she was only 13 oz!!! Now she's 7 lbs.
> Not to leave JD out - here he is by a tennis ball around 6 weeks. When he came home he was 4.5 lbs and now a manly 14lbs. They are 21 pounds of love and joy in my world!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to check them out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 67658
> 
> 
> View attachment 67666
> 
> 
> View attachment 67674


Happi B day, happi B day!!!!
Solo many toys... which one to play with.
Molly z too cute.<3


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> So Molly turned three today! Here's some pics of her from puppyhood to now. . I just love her!
> 
> Sorry but how the pictures land is random - can't seem to control on my ipad. Notice though the two pics of her with wine glass and red ball - one was this week and other was first week at home when she was nine weeks old. JD wanted nothing to do with
> her for 3 weeks - a shot of their first mutual play together is here as well. She was like his shadow and he kept trying to runaway from his shadow. Eventually love and realizing she wasn't going anywhere gave in and now they are best buds! For as individual as they are they do so many things exactly alike as the earlier pics display.
> 
> Hope all are having a good weekend!





Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Yep, that was a toy newspaper Molly was next too. Check out her birthday toys - Sniffany dog bone and a farm hen. Of course there has to be two toys each birthday so they each get something!
> Also attaching pic of each of them at only a few weeks old. Molly was from a lady a few miles away so I was able to go visit her each weekend before she was 9 weeks old to bring her home. This one where she's by my cell phone I think she was probably 4 or 5 weeks old. When she came home with me July 4th weekend she was only 13 oz!!! Now she's 7 lbs.
> Not to leave JD out - here he is by a tennis ball around 6 weeks. When he came home he was 4.5 lbs and now a manly 14lbs. They are 21 pounds of love and joy in my world!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to check them out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 67658
> 
> 
> View attachment 67666
> 
> 
> View attachment 67674


Happi B day, happi B day!!!!
Solo many toys... which one to play with.
Molly z too cute.<3


----------



## hueyeats

Hmmm...
Tried deleting my double post but...

I am getting a storm here today too... maybe why connection is solo screwy.
Sorry Leah lu & mom.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Hmmm...
> Tried deleting my double post but...
> 
> I am getting a storm here today too... maybe why connection is solo screwy.
> Sorry Leah lu & mom.


It is OK! No worries!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I am challenged with pictures too". No worries, extra birthday wishes are always good! Thx! They had birthday brunch this morning with bacon (no fatty parts) and scrambled eggs, a long walk before hand, and now they are between playing in the clean laundry sheets piled up in the guest room and lounging on the patio. Soon the triple temps will kick in and they will be house bound. It's amazing though the degrees lessened by having a patio shade. AZ is getting hot soon!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I am challenged with pictures too". No worries, extra birthday wishes are always good! Thx! They had birthday brunch this morning with bacon (no fatty parts) and scrambled eggs, a long walk before hand, and now they are between playing in the clean laundry sheets piled up in the guest room and lounging on the patio. Soon the triple temps will kick in and they will be house bound. It's amazing though the degrees lessened by having a patio shade. AZ is getting hot soon!!!!!


Yikes! I like hot weather to a degree. But not the extreme. Folks with lung issues/diseases have a very hard time breathing. I know the humidity is less in AZ ..... but still. Extremes of all sorts of weather affects us folks. 

Blu Boy has a hard time with the heat. He has never quite understood to find shade? He does not get out as much in the summer as he does in the spring and fall. 

It seems like Leah Lu has a bit of an issue in the heat herself. I noticed on our walk yesterday ... she sure was panting up a storm and it was about 78 degrees ... but with a nice cool breeze.

Abbylynn is black and heats up quickly too. 

My dogs live on ice cubes and wading pools in the summer ... if not out on the lake in the pontoon boat with us. I am excited to see how Leah Lu does on the boat this year. Eddee ... so far is the best on the boat. He loves it! He is my "Captain Eddee" Lol! 

Also ... it sounds as if Molly and JD had a wonderful day!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

What a great adventurous life you and your pack have! Sounds fun! I am a bit restricted being on my own and in town - we do walks in the neighborhood, parks, visiting friends with kids, and the hospital for volunteering. Looks like your pups have lots of land for them to run off leash and that is awesome! I've tried both pups in friends swimming pools and neither of them want anything to do with the pool. 
Funny - Molly learned about shade at a few months old. I brought her home July 4th weekend and it was triple digits daily even into the early morning hours when I had to get her up 2 times a night to potty. Smart little girl, she learned right away during the daytime to go potty in the shade and avoid the sun drenched rocks and grass! I was amazed!


----------



## Abbylynn

That is great that Molly knew to go in the shade. Blu Boy scares me sometimes. I actually have to make him move. He will lay on the deck in the heat and sun himself ... panting like a crazy dog. I make him go into the house in the air conditioning. :/

Eddee likes water ... but not to the extreme. You should have seen the look on his face the first time he jumped into the kiddie pool ..... priceless ............

Eddee on a chair in front of the kiddie pool for the very first time a few months after I had adopted him .... looking quite pleased with himself. 



Eddee after his first plunge off of that chair! Lol!  ..........



Poor guy! .......... But he loved the boat! ........












Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

He's adorable! How about Abbylynn & Blu Boy? Do they like the boat and water/kiddie pool too????


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn was very anxious on the water. I thought she was going to vomit. Blu Boy and Leeo were wary of it also. But they still get to go now and then ... on cooler days. I am hoping this summer we could take two at a time.  That should be interesting to say the least! Lol! 

Abbylynn and Blu Boy don't like the kiddie pool. But they love the ice cubes! I am hoping Leah Lu will like the kiddie pool. I use it on the front deck of the house in the summer to cool off while I am grilling. 

Eddee is one of those dogs who is up for just about anything you want to do.


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy belated birthday, Molly!:whoo::wave:
I enjoyed your pictures so much, both Leah Lu's and Molly's!
Abbylynn, you really take amazing pictures, I think you might just win that contest. I also really love the one of Leah Lu and Blue Boy in the chair...
My favorite picture of Molly is the one with JD and the birthday cake...priceless! And I loved seeing her baby pictures! She is so cute! We are so lucky to have them in our lives.

Thank you for your good thoughts. It means a lot to me. (No surgery for Rani right now because she isn't well enough, some other serious problems surfaced).

Here is my little girl at Oak Creek last Thursday:








And one of Milo enjoying the water, the earth, the mud...


----------



## victorino545

She is a doll face, can't get enough of her sweet face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you for your good thoughts. It means a lot to me. (No surgery for Rani right now because she isn't well enough, some other serious problems surfaced).
> 
> Here is my little girl at Oak Creek last Thursday:
> View attachment 68210
> 
> 
> And one of Milo enjoying the water, the earth, the mud...
> View attachment 68218


Oh my, I hope these other serious problems maybe turn out to be not so serious? Many coworkers of mine are experiencing health challenges with their pups lately and all have seemed to turn around for them and their four legged kids are doing well. I will hope the same for Rani and you! Please keep us posted - this is a good place for sharing.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you for the compliments! 

My heart sincerely goes out to you all of you and Rani. I wish our dogs could just live happily and healthy for so many more years than they do. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Keep us posted please on Rani.

Rani is such a pretty girl. Is that a harness in that photo or a collar.? I like it! And for Milo ..... LOl! That is what being a dog is all about! Good for him! It looks like he had a blast! Lol! 

My Leeo would always do that. I would groom him and bathe him really well .. and he would manage to find a rodent hole somewhere and just have to get all dirty again! I sure do miss those days. I am hoping Miss Leah Lu will be the same way. She does have an interest in sniffing ground holes and watching birds intently in the sky ... and trying to chase bunnies. After all ... Poodles are retriever's and Schnauzer's are ratters!

Beautiful here this week ... 78 degrees and clear sunny skies yesterday ... and the same expected all this week! Yay!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, Abbylynn and Dog Mom 2 2!
I got Rani a similar harness as Leah Lu and Milo have. She seems to like it. It's very soft. 
Unfortunately her prognosis is dire. With every test result it gets more confusing and scary. $1000 into the process and we still haven't really figured out what is happening to her, it seems to be several, very serious things. She is a little weak and tired but otherwise in good spirits, last night I came home after crying my heart out over this on the way from work in the car- and she greeted me and played with me snd clowned around like a puppy. She always had a really good sense of humor, that's one of the things I love about her.
I think I will start a thread about her in the medical section of this forum, I feel this here is supposed to be Leah Lu's happy place. ❤❤❤
Here is another pic of her from last week:


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Abbylynn and Dog Mom 2 2!
> I got Rani a similar harness as Leah Lu and Milo have. She seems to like it. It's very soft.
> Unfortunately her prognosis is dire. With every test result it gets more confusing and scary. $1000 into the process and we still haven't really figured out what is happening to her, it seems to be several, very serious things. She is a little weak and tired but otherwise in good spirits, last night I came home after crying my heart out over this on the way from work in the car- and she greeted me and played with me snd clowned around like a puppy. She always had a really good sense of humor, that's one of the things I love about her.
> I think I will start a thread about her in the medical section of this forum, I feel this here is supposed to be Leah Lu's happy place. ❤❤❤
> Here is another pic of her from last week:
> View attachment 68314


What a wonderful photo! 

You can post here and "there" if you wish. It is good to get things off of your mind.  I have no problem with it at all.


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you. You are so sweet! I can feel that you understand. That makes me cry again....but in a good way.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you. You are so sweet! I can feel that you understand. That makes me cry again....but in a good way.


Post away. 

Whaaaah! .... My little "Angel" ... "Sweetie Pie" Leah Lu is a meanie dog! She didn't want to get off of the couch this morning. I tried to remove her ... and she warned me ... but I did not listen ... and she bit me! Lol! I know it isn't funny .... but since I live on steroids it makes my skin thinner and I bruise and bleed much easier than the normal person. Anyways she drew blood.  I guess we have to work on that!

Bad girl Leah Lu!

She is however getting the "Quiet!" down pretty well .... still working on that too. 

Here is another picture of the little "Angel" .......


0426130802a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## pawsaddict

She is so pretty!!! But yes, some work on the biting is definitely necessary. Don't want quotations around the word angel for very long...just angel


----------



## Abbylynn

pawsaddict said:


> She is so pretty!!! But yes, some work on the biting is definitely necessary. Don't want quotations around the word angel for very long...just angel


Thank you!

Lol! So true!


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu! You seem to really love that couch!
And you DO look like an angel sitting on it...
Abbylynn, I hope you hand is o.k. I hope it heals fast and well.
I'm sure Leah Lu is just as shocked about this as you are.
In our house so many of our problems just went away when the dogs weren't allowed on the furniture anymore. I felt really bad in the beginning re- enforcing that rule but it was SO worth it. Now I only need to whisper the word "off" and they will stop doing whatever they are doing. It brought so many good changes: absolutely no more marking (that was a big one for me), no more competing, growling and quarreling between the two male dogs, Milo was calming down immensely, everybody is just so much more happy this way. At night we bring out extra dog beds that we put down right at the sides of the couch, they get to be close to us and everybody knows their place, everybody relaxes.
Mokie used to growl and snap at people, usually men, when he was still traumatized from his past and he would panic or get scared easily. He never even touched skin but as he is bigger and black it would really scare people. Now I could do anything with him or to him, he wouldn't even raise a lip. As he is also very dog friendly now ( from being dog aggressive before) I wonder if it maybe might be related to the "no dogs on furniture" rule as well.


----------



## Abbylynn

I just may have to enforce that rule .... Blu Boy has been allowed for almost 7 years now. I kind of just went with the flow. Leah Lu is the only one who has acted this way. I will have to keep her "Off". She knows the word "off" ....... She knew that if I had her get off of the couch this morning ... she had to go back into her crate while I took the other three dogs out.

I may also just rearrange the order in which I take them outside. She will just have to be last to go outside. That way we avoid the crating in the morning all together. Leah Lu and Eddee sleep in their crates at night. I guess this morning she was not wanting any part of having to go back in there. 

Thanks ... it is only one puncture wound. It will be just fine.  I keep prescription anti-bacterial ointment here for things like this. Leah Lu was pretty shocked I believe ... She acted a bit stunned by the whole thing.


----------



## hueyeats

Awww.. poor Leah lu... poor mommy..
Kisses!! Tell leah lu to give kisses to make all the booboos go away!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awww.. poor Leah lu... poor mommy..
> Kisses!! Tell leah lu to give kisses to make all the booboos go away!


Lol! She did give kisses when I asked.


----------



## Abbylynn

Today's photos .... Right after a nice bath and groom. Leah Lu was "Perfect" for me ... even as I trimmed her feet and cleaned out her ears! Good Girl! 

She will be 35 weeks old this Sunday.

Leah Lu is getting very very furry! ........


0503131635a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0503131640 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0503131640a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hueyeats

Pretty gal!!!
Ohhh lahlah!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Pretty gal!!!
> Ohhh lahlah!



Turned her head on that one! Lol! 


0423131611 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Leah Lu - you are not supposed to bite mommy or anyone! Did she seem sorry in her shock? Little mischief behind that cuteness huh? That hasn't happened again has it?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Abbylynn and Dog Mom 2 2!
> I got Rani a similar harness as Leah Lu and Milo have. She seems to like it. It's very soft.
> 
> I think I will start a thread about her in the medical section of this forum, I feel this here is supposed to be Leah Lu's happy place. ❤❤❤
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been getting the emails of all these postings lately. ???? Milo's mom, if you start a thread on Rani please let me know as I definitely want to follow and be there with you along the way.


----------



## Abbylynn

I want to know what the thread is on Rani also. 

Leah Lu was ashamed of herself ... she almost didn't want to eat her breakfast after she bit me. No .... It hasn't happened since. I think she was as surprised by it as I was ......
She also has a habit of grabbing your hand and pulling on you when she greets you. I have no clue how that came about. It is just her personality. But I am training "Kisses" for the hand holding! LOl!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That's good. She still is a puppy so she's testing the waters! Molly was a nibbled with her teeth but we worked on it and now she's only a licker! I envy you with those puppy stages - I just love them!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for your support. It means a lot to me.
Here is the tread about Rani:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/165186-help-what-could-underlying.html#post1781194
It's somewhat lengthy but I wanted to include all the info. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you for your support. It means a lot to me.
> Here is the tread about Rani:
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/165186-help-what-could-underlying.html#post1781194
> It's somewhat lengthy but I wanted to include all the info. Maybe someone can help.


Always here for support. 

I know this is Leah Lu's thread .... but I wanted to remember this particular picture of one of my Sister's garden hoses ..... as it is my first spring with my "Sweetie Pie" .... and how fitting this photo is to remind you of spring ............... 



939552_525487527510905_869632918_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And Leah Lu too! .........


0426130756 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Your Leah Lu is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Milo's mom

What an amazing picture! So you really are an excellent photographer. And Leah Lu is cute as ever.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That picture of the nest would be great on a greeting card!!!!! As would any of Miss Leah Lu!


----------



## Abbylynn

Gee all! .... Thank you for such nice compliments!  Can you believe that an LG phone camera ( economy one) is what I use for all my photo's? I would not know what to do with a real camera! Lol!

The bird's nest on a card is an excellent idea!

Taking all the dogs this week/2 at a time .... to the vets for their annual and Lepto's and HW tests and preventatives for the year. I am seeing a new Vet today! He has his own practice in another county over from me. I wonder who quit where I go? I was told he is good and I will like him. I will let you know if I hear anything or see anything of interest when I get back. ..... Or how much of a hard time my pups give me!!!! Lol!  Our appointment is for this morning at 10:45 am.

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention .... I have now resorted to tying the lower cupboard doors shut in the house ... because Eddee is just coming out of his shell and blooming so much anymore! .... He opens all the cupboard doors now ... and leaves them open. The least he could do is close them so Leah Lu cannot get into things! lol!

Eddee has got to be such a clown! I just love that dog to death! He keeps me humored! 

AND ...... I purchased a "tunnel" for the dogs this weekend!  We are going to learn some tricks and have some fun this summer!


----------



## hueyeats

I love the nest shot too... 
Robin's eggs???

Leah lu... eat your breakfast... you need the strength to give your mommy more good poses.


Roman


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> I love the nest shot too...
> Robin's eggs???
> 
> Leah lu... eat your breakfast... you need the strength to give your mommy more good poses.
> 
> 
> Roman
> View attachment 70194


 .....Yep! Robin eggs! Lol! on the breakfast! That girl is an eating machine!!! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Good luck at the vet! The good thing about going to a new vet is that the dogs won't know what it is about. 
I always take a special bag for them with their own water bowl, filtered water, a soft blanket for them to lie on, extra healthy treats, a book for myself if I have to wait, a cup of tea in a travel mug for me for the trip....you could think I'm going on a trip to Europe with all the luggage I take, lol.
We will be at the vet this morning too, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Good luck at the vet! The good thing about going to a new vet is that the dogs won't know what it is about.
> I always take a special bag for them with their own water bowl, filtered water, a soft blanket for them to lie on, extra healthy treats, a book for myself if I have to wait, a cup of tea in a travel mug for me for the trip....you could think I'm going on a trip to Europe with all the luggage I take, lol.
> We will be at the vet this morning too, I'll be thinking of you!


Let me know how your visit at the Vet's went. I am thinking of you and your sweetie. I said prayers for her last night.

My Vet is only about 15 minutes away. I only need a bottle of water and a puke towel .... just in case .... and I use a crate in the vehicle. 

Eddee had his 3 year Rabies vac, yearly Lepto, and his HW test. Leah Lu had her HW test. Both came back negative.  I just put their Revolution on and they are resting in their crates for a bit until it dries. Two up to date now ..... 2 more to go.

Leah Lu had to bark at everything! But she wanted to be a good girl for the Doctor and his assistant. Once she saw the people were harmless ... she warmed up. But Leah Lu could hear the other dogs out in the waiting room. She kept growling. I am sure she knew it was not Abbylynn and Blu Boy. 

Vet said Eddee is a super happy dog! Well adjusted! GO Eddee! I told the Vet that Eddee is a rescue and had many issues a year ago .... but has really come out of his shell since the year I have had him now. Vet said Eddee seems to be a good fit and has a good home. (Little does he know how good! Lol!) Last year at this time .... Eddee barked his fool head off and acted like a crazed animal at the Vet's Office. He did good! I am really proud of him!

But Leah Lu and Eddee both have to lose one pound each. Eddee is 16 pounds and the vet wants him to be 15 pounds.
Leah Lu is 15.8 pounds and the Vet wants her to be 14 or 14.5 pounds at the most. 

I guess Mamma has to cut out some of the treats. Yep! .... I"m guilty. ;P It's ok ..... the human Doc told Dad he needs to lose 30 pounds! :/ I feed everyone too well ...........

Leah Lu LOVES the Sunshine! I don't think I posted this one? .......


0422130809a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

We have plenty of sunshine here at the lake. This is our neighborhood .... and if you look way way up in the hills of trees and can see a huge water tower ( sort of center left in the top of the trees ..... I live way up there on the hill ..... nice lakefront view in the winter!  The lake is left of the trees in this pic.


Resampled952013-04-259508-20-3195800 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

Glad to hear Leah Lu did well at the vet!
Did you take the picture with the blooming trees this morning? You sure live in a beautiful area. Here all the trees are already done flowering, we had some days in the upper 80s already. Now it has cooled off some.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Glad to hear Leah Lu did well at the vet!
> Did you take the picture with the blooming trees this morning? You sure live in a beautiful area. Here all the trees are already done flowering, we had some days in the upper 80s already. Now it has cooled off some.


Thanks! I took the pic last week. But we still have quite a few flowering trees here. It has been in the high 70's this week! 

I read your other thread and am still praying for a find on what is ailing Rani .... and of course still saying prayers.


----------



## hueyeats

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well!!!

Roman loves sunshine too like Leah lu!
We have tons of cheery blossoms where we are at... Petals petals everywhere!!!

Roman


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Glad to hear that everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Roman loves sunshine too like Leah lu!
> We have tons of cheery blossoms where we are at... Petals petals everywhere!!!
> 
> Roman
> View attachment 70618


Thank you!

I love that signature pic you put up!  Great photo! Postcard perfect!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn!!!
I didn't take that shot... the "crapier shots" are usually mine... lol.

I enjoyed looking through your shots though (very clear pics).
Looks like you have a great camera & a great eye for composing.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Thanks Abbylynn!!!
> I didn't take that shot... the "crapier shots" are usually mine... lol.
> 
> I enjoyed looking through your shots though (very clear pics).
> Looks like you have a great camera & a great eye for composing.



Thank you!  It helps to be an actual artist I imagine (Pics of my murals and painting and such) ..... And also one more pic of Leah Lu .....


0426130752 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Oh wow!!!!
Beautiful work!!! Love it!


----------



## BlooJay

Beautiful puppy. Love the pictures


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Milo's mom

Wow! Love the murals! You ARE an artist! now I understand why your pictures come out so beautiful. Is the beach scene in a restaurant?
My husband used to paint murals for restaurants and night clubs too.! They were amazing, I wish we still had pictures of them.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Wow! Love the murals! You ARE an artist! now I understand why your pictures come out so beautiful. Is the beach scene in a restaurant?
> My husband used to paint murals for restaurants and night clubs too.! They were amazing, I wish we still had pictures of them.


Thank you Milo's mom. 

That mural is painted in one of my Sister's homes. In fact I did not post them all. I did murals in all her bedrooms also. I have done store windows and sold paintings in different States ... done pics for friends, family, 4H Clubs, County Fairs, and had a few in the museum .... also sold some to Restaurants ... and was in a few local art shows competing with adults when I was 8 years old. I did my first painting at the age of one. I fingerpainted my crib with feces. Lol!  I did my first real drawing of "Al Jolsen" at the age of 2. I freaked my Parents out! They went out and bought all sorts of art supplies for me. They thought they had a genius on their hands! Lol!

Not to blow my own horn .... but I sold my first oil painting to my 7th grade teacher back in the 1960's for $75.00. It was a Mallard coming off of the water in a marsh. He was an avid duck hunter and fell in love with the painting. The funniest part is that I had that painting lying on the utility room floor to dry .... and my little 12 pound Terrier mix (childhood dog) walked across it .... in just the right places. Needless to say ..... it became an original ... paw prints and all! I so wish I had a photograph of it.

I also miss the pastel mural of a life sized horse I did on my attic bedroom wall as a teenager. 

Wow! That was fun reminiscing! I haven't thought about all of those things in a very long time! Thanks for the opening to do so! 

It is sunny and 72 degrees here in Ohio in Nomansland.


How is Rani doing... and yourself?


----------



## Milo's mom

Our fruit trees are done blooming here in Arizona, they already carry fruit. Here Milo shows you what's blooming in the desert now:


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Our fruit trees are done blooming here in Arizona, they already carry fruit. Here Milo shows you what's blooming in the desert now:
> View attachment 71370
> View attachment 71378
> View attachment 71386
> View attachment 71394


 I had a pic or two of the Forsythia bushes blooming. I didn't get a pic of the almond bushes. They were so pretty. They have cotton candy looking tufts of flowers before they turn to green bushes in the spting. 

Thanks for sharing!
How pretty! The dogs look great too!

One of the Forsythias ... wasn't quite all the way in bloom yet .......



One of the Almond Bushes .... after it was already in full bloom .... it is turning green. 


downsized_0509131641a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Maybe later I can try and photograph the Lilac Bushes! They smell sooooo good!

Here is a link of some pics of what the bushes did look like. Lol! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=alm...ei=4A2MUZLkFYGmyQGZ8IC4Dg&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=13


----------



## hueyeats

Awwww.... love those blooms Milos mom..
Came back to check on more Leah Lu's pics and nice surprise.

Leah Lu's mom... that is a great talent you have.
DD and DH both have talents... Dd also starts drawing at 2.
She just had an exhibition at our local art museum..
Now DH... he won tellys, addys and also some emmys.
He gets tons of awards and recognition...
Pretty well known in his field.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awwww.... love those blooms Milos mom..
> Came back to check on more Leah Lu's pics and nice surprise.
> 
> Leah Lu's mom... that is a great talent you have.
> DD and DH both have talents... Dd also starts drawing at 2.
> She just had an exhibition at our local art museum..
> Now DH... he won tellys, addys and also some emmys.
> He gets tons of awards and recognition...
> Pretty well known in his field.


Thank you! 

That is wondeful! I know you are proud of your Dd and DH! I am sure by now you know that we artists think with a different side of our brain(s) ... and sometimes we seem a tad bit eccentric to some folks! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Hehehhehh... 
I am actually more eccentric than my hubby or DD is.

I'm crazy lucky enough to marry one and gave birth to the other (eccentric peeps).... lol!
 Still do count my blessings all around to be with my loved ones.

Life is just too short... got to appreciate it to the fullest.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Hehehhehh...
> I am actually more eccentric than my hubby or DD is.
> 
> I'm crazy lucky enough to marry one and gave birth to the other (eccentric peeps).... lol!
> Still do count my blessings all around to be with my loved ones.
> 
> Life is just too short... got to appreciate it to the fullest.
> 
> View attachment 71706



Amen to that!


----------



## Abbylynn

It is really ugly outside .... cold, raining, and miserable. Still Dad went to a car auction. He loves to do that stuff. Leah Lu decided to take his spot on the couch while he was away .... and snooze! 


0511131441 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Makes me want to join her! Lol! 


I took today to finish the project of memorial votive keepsakes for my infant Nephew who just passed away .... to give to his Mother and Grandmother and such. I also dried the ferns (pressed them) and the baby's breath from the funeral. Inside each glass votive is a small silk bag containing the baby's daisy and some baby's breath and tied into a pretty bow. Under that is a scented tea light to make them smell good. I tied gold ribbon and added a silk daisy to each one and inserted pretty tissue paper.

Here they are ...... (I am adding this here in this thread being Leah Lu and Joseph shared the world as babies at the same time.)


0506131338 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0511131117 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0511131115 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0511131108 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Also .... Happy Mother's Day tomorrow to all.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's Mom,

How's Rani doing today? Also with my pups both being white like Milo I'm soooooo wondering how do you get the red rock stains off Milo's fur on his paws? Love those pictures!!!!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, so sorry about your nephew! Leah Lu looks like she's snug as a bug on the coach, maybe dreaming of the little one in heaven.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, so sorry about your nephew! Leah Lu looks like she's snug as a bug on the coach, maybe dreaming of the little one in heaven.


Thank you. Maybe she is dreaming of Joseph.  She was a good girl and napped while I finished my project.

I am also wondering about how Rani is doing?


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Mother's Day everyone! 

Leah Lu's morning ritual when she hears Dad get up and start down the hall ......

Waiting .........


0512130902 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I hear him! I hear him! Get Set! ..........


0512130901a by Leah Lu, on Flic

Go! Go! Go! .... Jump! Jump! Jump! ............... Almost over the gate!


0512130902b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Yay! Dad's here! ....... Let me have a sock! ... or two! 


0512130903 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Lol! This is an every single morning routine that they have had since she was 9 weeks old. Dad always brings his socks into the LR to put on in the mornings .... and she steals one. She runs around with it and plays with it ... and then brings it back to him to put on! Lol! 


And .............. Today's Mother's Day Photo of my fur Kids ......


0512131022a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Love the pack picture and love the morning sock ritual! Happy Mothers Day to you too! Those four pups are lucky!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

I love Leah Lu's new pictures, especially the one of her on the couch. 
I laughed so much about the "morning sock ritual"! 
Great picture of your pack! Both Leah Lu and Blue Boy look so much like Milo!
What a sweet idea to make the keepsakes for your little nephew. They are beautiful!
His mother is very much in my heart today. I'm sure it's a very difficult Mother's Day for her...
I'm lucky that Milo likes water. Yes, Dog Mom 2 2, each time we go for a hike (every day really) I have to shower him to get off the red dust! I use the "RapidBath Deluxe Dog Bathing System by HydroSurge" with a gentle oat meal shampoo, it only takes one hand and maybe 3 minutes to shower him. And then I wrap him into a towel and he gets very, very quiet and sleeps a bit in my or my husbands lap. So cute...
Rani is in a good mood today, she was just playing a bit with me on the soft bedroom carpet. She likes to make somersaults into my lap, she is very funny. Thank you for thinking of her.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am so glad to hear that you and Rani had a good day ... and a good Mother's Day!  That is really cute how Milo sleeps after his shower on your lap(s).

Thanks for the compliments! Yes ....between Leah Lu and her sock ritual ... and Eddee and his television antics in the morning ...... and Abbylynn and Blu Boy making all sorts of noises because they want to go potty ..... whew! I am lucky to have any hearing left! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Swinging back to check on my favorite. Pic thread...
Also hope all you doggie mommies have enjoyed a great Mommy's day!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Swinging back to check on my favorite. Pic thread...
> Also hope all you doggie mommies have enjoyed a great Mommy's day!


Thank you! Hope you had a good Mother's Day too!  Mine was great. The dogs were behaved and I had a steak dinner! Yum yum!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you! Hope you had a good Mother's Day too!  Mine was great. The dogs were behaved and I had a steak dinner! Yum yum!


Yum yum!!!
Steak is great!


----------



## Abbylynn

Just a picture of Eddee .... a really good one I took today. It is hard to get that boy to sit still .... I guess he wanted to use the pc! Lol! 


0513131647b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I don't think I ever posted this side view of Leah Lu? .........


0503131641a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 

EDIT: Today's pics of lazy Leah Lu ..........


0513131742a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0513131742 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0513131742b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Time To Eat Mom!!!?


0513131757 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0513131756 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Milo's mom .... How is Rani doing today?


----------



## Milo's mom

These pictures of "lazy Leah" are so sweet. They remind me of the time when Milo was still a puppy, soft baby fuzz and all...so, so cute. We are so lucky to have them, they bring an unbelievable amount of joy into our lives!

Thank you for asking about Rani. She is a little bit "under the weather" today. I don't know if it is the actual weather or if she overdid it a little bit with her "duck hunting" and running around. I hope not.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> These pictures of "lazy Leah" are so sweet. They remind me of the time when Milo was still a puppy, soft baby fuzz and all...so, so cute. We are so lucky to have them, they bring an unbelievable amount of joy into our lives!
> 
> Thank you for asking about Rani. She is a little bit "under the weather" today. I don't know if it is the actual weather or if she overdid it a little bit with her "duck hunting" and running around. I hope not.


I am sorry to hear that Rani is a bit under the weather ... but probably just a little bit too much fun .... like a kid at the baseball game who eats too much!  Tomorrow she should be rested up and ready to roll again!  I will be sure to keep her in my prayers tonight.


I wore my dogs out today. It was 70 degrees outside with a cool breeze ... so we did some extra walking and playing in the tunnel I bought the small ones to play in. It was fun! Leah Lu is soooo food motivated it only took one time to show her that coming through the tunnel meant a treat! Lol! After that she chased all her toys through the tunnel and would run back through the tunnel with them too me.  Eddee did the same thing .... but he cheated a few times and jumped "over" the tunnel to get to me! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, AbbyLynn!
Love the picture of Eddee, too! What a handsome fellow!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, AbbyLynn!
> Love the picture of Eddee, too! What a handsome fellow!


Thanks!


----------



## hueyeats

Love the pic of Eddee... he has a center part what a dandy dog... Roman has a center part down his back too.

Awww Leah lu isn't being too ladylike chilling on the couch... sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Love the pic of Eddee... he has a center part what a dandy dog... Roman has a center part down his back too.
> 
> Awww Leah lu isn't being too ladylike chilling on the couch... sooooo cute!!!



Lol! Leah Lu is always sprawled out like that .... mostly sleeping that way!


----------



## Abbylynn

Update on the Robin's nest in my one Sister's garden hose! They are hatching!!!! 


949397_529900800402911_223999780_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, Milo's mom, Hueyeats,

Love all the pics!!!! The robins eggs too! Hope Rani has a better day tomorrow too! JD was so off on Mother's Day: we came back from an early morning walk with a little thorn in his paw that I quickly noticed based on his posture. Got that pulled out but then he refused scrambled eggs and ham w/his kibble for Sunday breakfast (he always eats - that's his sure sign he isn't feeling good) and then was clingy to me all day long. He didn't eat supper either but played as normal with Molly along with his I need mom cuddling - not normal. Then after a good night sleep on Monday he was 100% himself again! They have off days too I guess! Hope Rani just had an off day! 

Eddee and Leah Lu are gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, Milo's mom, Hueyeats,
> 
> Love all the pics!!!! The robins eggs too! Hope Rani has a better day tomorrow too! JD was so off on Mother's Day: we came back from an early morning walk with a little thorn in his paw that I quickly noticed based on his posture. Got that pulled out but then he refused scrambled eggs and ham w/his kibble for Sunday breakfast (he always eats - that's his sure sign he isn't feeling good) and then was clingy to me all day long. He didn't eat supper either but played as normal with Molly along with his I need mom cuddling - not normal. Then after a good night sleep on Monday he was 100% himself again! They have off days too I guess! Hope Rani just had an off day!
> 
> Eddee and Leah Lu are gorgeous as ever!


Dog mon 2 2, I'm glad you found the thorn in JD's paw, it's a big deal for them to have anything with their paws.And I'm relieved to hear he is back 100%. He is so sweet.
Rani is better tonight as well, she ate A LOT and seems happy.
What a great picture of the robins eggs and baby bird!


----------



## Abbylynn

I was looking to Google Poodle Cuts ... and look what I found! First page I opened. I had submitted this pic and forgot I did. I guess they must think it is a puppy poodle cut? Lol! Hello Eepie Doobles my Little Heart Boy!  He must be thinking about me today!


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...6TUd61HaqxygGM54C4DQ&ved=0CF8Q9QEwDg&dur=1072


----------



## Macee s mom

I loved looking at all of Leah's pictures! She is such a cutie! I have a little white dog to!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Macee s mom said:


> I loved looking at all of Leah's pictures! She is such a cutie! I have a little white dog to!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your little dog looks like a cutie! Do you have any photos of Her?


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Abbylynn said:


> Time To Eat Mom!!!?


With that face she could get anything she wanted from me! Time to eat? What would you like? Steak? How would you like it cooked? Any sides? Dessert?


----------



## Abbylynn

reynosa_k9's said:


> With that face she could get anything she wanted from me! Time to eat? What would you like? Steak? How would you like it cooked? Any sides? Dessert?


Lol! I learned my lesson about people food and dogs! She can have anything she likes as long as it is healthy! Lol!  And I know what you mean!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

What a wonderful and heartfelt surprise to find! He's adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> What a wonderful and heartfelt surprise to find! He's adorable!


I know! It just made me feel like Leeo was saying "Hello Mom ... I am ok!"  They say to leave your eyes and your mind open ............

I was only Googling pictures of Poodle cuts thinking I may find the Teddy bear cut to go by "IF" .... and that is a BIG "if" .... I cut Leah Lu's hair. I just keep putting it off and use the comb and brush on her every day ............ 

It killed me to even trim her face for the first time! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu's first embroidered collar! It is actually grape embroidered in sunshine yellow. My phone camera does not always show the colors properly. She is 8 months, 2 weeks, and 5 days old. 



0517131657 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Thanks for looking! 

I also ordered a yellow one with purple embroidery ...... she is not spoiled .......... :/


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Leah Lu's first embroidered collar! It is actually grape embroidered in sunshine yellow. My phone camera does not always show the colors properly. She is 8 months, 2 weeks, and 5 days old.
> 
> 
> 
> 0517131657 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> I also ordered a yellow one with purple embroidery ...... she is not spoiled .......... :/


What a beautiful collar! Can't wait to see it on Leah Lu!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> What a beautiful collar! Can't wait to see it on Leah Lu!


Thank you!

Me too Milo's mom! She has so much hair it is buried .... but I may just get over it and give her a small trim.  Uuuuugh ... it is almost like giving my children their first hair cuts! Lol! .......... I am going to have to be very cautious ... she has very dark skin almost all over unlike Blu Boy and Leeo who have very pink skin.

How are things going with your crew? I know you have been extremely busy.


----------



## Abbylynn

OK .... I held my breath and did it! Lol!  It was jsut too unmanageable and I could not get a comb through all the hair anymore. 5/18/13 Leah Lu's first hair cut (groom) by "Me" ........ Thanks for looking!

Ran to her safe place on our first break. The clippers made her a bit nervous at first. A bit later she actually sat down and let me use them on her neck.


0518131140 by Leah Lu, on Flickr



Halfway through the trim ....


0518131151 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Finished product for now/this time .... and a happy girl that we were all done! Lol!  She was a good trooper!


0518131154a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0518131154 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Back in the house for a nap! Lol!  I wore her out! The next grooming I do I will be familiar with the way her hair grows and all the little nitches.  

Thanks for Looking! 


0518131201 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

OMG! You did such a great job!!! She looks beautiful. Her body really is much more delicate than Milo's. She looks perfect to me. So, so sweet! I hope you kept some of her "angel hair" as a keepsake.

I'm also just in the process of cutting Milo's hair. This time I'm using a "five minutes a day" approach. I'm just cutting a little bit every day: one day the face and head, one day the legs, one day the little tail, one day the underbelly, etc. So he looks different every day lol. I just haven't found the time to do a whole grooming session and as I have to wash him every day anyway this works just fine.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Her first cut looks awesome - such a pretty girl!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you both! 

Leah Lu's "Angel Hair" is all over the place! Lol!  I had a small bag of it actually. It is a tad shorter than I wanted it to be ... but it grows and now I know how her hair grows and in what patterns ... if you know what I mean. Clipping your own dogs has it's advantages .... you can take your time and experiment! I love it! I also like the 5 minute a day routine. Sometimes that works out the best.

Leah Lu's hair is so thick on top ..... especially her neck and back areas .... that I have a hard time getting a comb through ... almost looks like I need to shorten it a tad bit more. We will see. I don't want her to get sunburned or not be able to control her body temp this summer. But by then it will probably be grown out to a perfect length.

Milo's mom - Do you keep Milo this short in the summer? I never did the Boy's. I would cut them short like this for the spring and just trim a bit here and there and let it grow out for the winter months.

Dog Mom 2 2 - Do you trim this short for summer also?

Leah Lu is a small little thing. Much smaller than Leeo even ... and he was the runt of his litter. Blu Boy was a middle child. Lol! BUT ..... Leah Lu rules the roost and is a strong little thing. It must be from all that wrestling her and Eddee do!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

My pups get haircuts every six weeks from the groomer. I like the shorter cut looks as well as for the AZ weather. I do think each of them are so cute at their six week bushy look, and once in awhile we push out to seven or eight weeks if scheduling issues, but never past that. I do put each of them up on my kitchen counter with a bath mat so they have traction and trim their faces and ears and now will start brushing teeth up there too a couple times a week. JD loves it because of course treats are involved and Molly tolerates it! 

Here's a couple pis of them - Molly has the five to six week growth look in both. The one pic is of her by a sock dog I had made to look like JD. He has the spots and all and even a huge dog tag that says JD on one side and Jack Daniels on the other!


----------



## Abbylynn

OMGoodness how adorable!!!!  I love that sock dog too! Just precious! Of course JD and Molly are more precious! 

I like their bushy look too. How do they do in the heat? Do you just take them out in the early and late evening cool of the days? I do that with mine to avoid sunburn. If they are out on the deck I have shade with an umbrella .... although I know that really doesn't protect from all the UV rays.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Ya know - they are usually out in early morn and then cooler evening. Our patio is shaded and has a drop shade too and under there it is almost 15-20 degrees cooler from feel! Putting a couple pics up of it one from each side. JD loves laying on the patio! Molly's favorite spot is being a watchdog on the side yard to the RV gate - pic attached. While they have a doggie door in their room when I'm gone I really don't think they are outside much except for potty needs. I've put toys on the back patio before and when I come home 9 hours later the toys haven't been touched! . Think they sleep mostly when I'm gone. Knock on wood I haven't had any sunburn issues with them even though they are both white!

Abbylynn, can you tell me how I get the pics one above the other like you do?


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2, I love your pictures! That picture of JD and his twin sock dog is so cute! Who made the sock dog? I can feel how much your pups are loved and how well they are taken care of. Thank you for sharing. I'm sure they love that patch of grass, too! I wish I had one..


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Dog Mom 2 2, I love your pictures! That picture of JD and his twin sock dog is so cute! Who made the sock dog? I can feel how much your pups are loved and how well they are taken care of. Thank you for sharing. I'm sure they love that patch of grass, too! I wish I had one..


Milo's mom - sockdogs.com is where I got the stuffed animal of JD. It's in KS city and some of their proceeds go to the humane society in KS city and they are all handmade to order. Yes, I love my awesome all the time looking good grass and so do the pups! It does get very hot in the summer though since its synthetic and doesn't breath but it always looks nice! . The real stuff would be way too much for me to maintain!

Have a great Sunday - I'm sure Sedona is much cooler than Gilbert!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Ya know - they are usually out in early morn and then cooler evening. Our patio is shaded and has a drop shade too and under there it is almost 15-20 degrees cooler from feel! Putting a couple pics up of it one from each side. JD loves laying on the patio! Molly's favorite spot is being a watchdog on the side yard to the RV gate - pic attached. While they have a doggie door in their room when I'm gone I really don't think they are outside much except for potty needs. I've put toys on the back patio before and when I come home 9 hours later the toys haven't been touched! . Think they sleep mostly when I'm gone. Knock on wood I haven't had any sunburn issues with them even though they are both white!
> 
> Abbylynn, can you tell me how I get the pics one above the other like you do?


Such awesome photos! It is Beautifully arranged!

Maybe you can ask our DF member "Rescue" to make you a nice signature. It was made for me when Leeo passed.  It was a very nice gesture and very nice signature. Photobucket was not working correctly at the time and I wanted a siggy with my Heart Boy in it. Awesome job "Rescue" did for me on that signature! I love it! 

The other is just PitaPata .... and all you need to do is just click on it to get to the site. PitaPata is free. 


Here is where I live .... but during an upcoming storm! Lol! I live in the middle of that pic waaaay up on the hill in the woods! Lol! (The people are a few of my Nieces and Nephew)



The same lake when it is a beautiful day! 



I live 4 houses down from that huge water tower you see up there in the distance ....


0626121842a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Sunset on the pontoon ....

0801122032 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee enjoying his day on the lake .... 


c0b77563-34d5-4c3f-82b8-43068de0fd68 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This is making me soooo anxious to get out on the water with Leah Lu! I can hardly wait! See what your beautiful photos made me do! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2, I looked at the sock dog website, I saw another cute picture of JD! Maybe I'll have my 3 dogs done...
Have a wonderful Sunday with your sweet dogs, too !


----------



## Milo's mom

AbbyLynn, your lake looks like a dream! It reminds me of my childhood at the large Bodensee lake in Germany. You are so lucky to live so close to it. I enjoyed looking at the pictures. I like the picture of Eddee on the chair, he is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> AbbyLynn, your lake looks like a dream! It reminds me of my childhood at the large Bodensee lake in Germany. You are so lucky to live so close to it. I enjoyed looking at the pictures. I like the picture of Eddee on the chair, he is a beautiful dog!


Thank you Milo's Mom.  If it weren't for my Parents .... just Dad now ... living there .... I would probably still be stuck in the city! I am a lucky child myself.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Milo's mom - Do you keep Milo this short in the summer? I never did the Boy's. I would cut them short like this for the spring and just trim a bit here and there and let it grow out for the winter months.
> 
> Dog Mom 2 2 - Do you trim this short for summer also?
> 
> !


I used to keep Milo's coat really short, almost shaved, during summer but now I want try keeping it a little bit longer. This is how far we have come with our free style scissoring method.














It's far from perfect and quite uneven but he and I really enjoy it so much more than using the clippers. He lays on his back with his paws in the air and let's me scissor cut the hair on his underside. Then he turns lazily onto his side so I can cut there...and so on. We are having a ball.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I used to keep Milo's coat really short, almost shaved, during summer but now I want try keeping it a little bit longer. This is how far we have come with our free style scissoring method.
> View attachment 73890
> 
> View attachment 73882
> 
> It's far from perfect and quite uneven but he and I really enjoy it so much more than using the clippers. He lays on his back with his paws in the air and let's me scissor cut the hair on his underside. Then he turns lazily onto his side so I can cut there...and so on. We are having a ball.


Milo's mom - I think Milo looks great for just using shears!  Nothing wrong with his hair cut at all! It is bonding time anyways .....

Today's pics of Leah Lu .... need to fix the resolution on my phone camera!

Barking and barking and barking! .... at "What" I do not know! Probably some animal out there in the woods! ..........


0520130811 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Then when I say "Leah Lu Lu! Quiet!" in a nice even soft tone .... she looks at me like "WHAT!" Lol! ......


0520130813b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu looks so Poodle in this hair cut! Lol!  .......


0520130813 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520130810 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu was able to meet my old rescue dog Kokomo today. I rescued Kokomo when she was 9 months old on her euth day. She was a skeleton and found along side a dead horse. Took a year to transform her into a dog who trusted people. But she turned 10 years old this January and is a happy girl!  She belongs to one of my Sister's. I took quite a few pics of them "Off Leash" in a fenced in huge area! .... This is the very first time Leah Lu has ever been off leash outside! She seemed a tad bit confused as to what to do.

Warning .... Photo Heavy! 

Kokomo .... Lab/Rott/? mix .....


0520131048c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131043 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131031 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131034 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Continued ...................


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu waaaay far down in the field ........


0520131045a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131045 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

continued .........................


0520131036a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131042 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Continued .....................................


----------



## Abbylynn

After running around exploring ... some pics of Leah Lu getting up closer to the house on the second tier of the hill ......... (Used to be a huge pool down there)


0520131044a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131043a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131041a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131035a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131035 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131034a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Continued ...................................


----------



## Abbylynn

Time to go home Leah Lu Lu! .............


0520131032a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I couldn't capture them running ... my camera and I weren't fast enough. But they had a good time! I did manage to get one of Kokomo .... they were side by side and as soon as I tried to take the photo they split up! Uuuugh! They are too fast for me! Lol! 


0520131047 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

A happy tired dog is a good dog! Lol!  ................


0520131128 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my goodness! That is any dogs fantasy fenced in area! That was Leah Lu's first time off leash? Must be that your yard is not enclosed huh? I take Molly and JD to daycare about every 2 or 3 weeks to keep them socialized with other dogs and also familiar with one other place for when I go out of town and need someone to watch them. This place is run by a women who used to be a vet tech and she lives on an older piece of land that has a huge fenced in back yard similar to that but not quite that big. They love going there not only because of all the other dogs but the real grass and different variety of plants etc. than we have in our backyard! Last week she was even boarding a pot belly pig! She sent me a picture of Molly hanging out near the huge pig (remember Molly is only 7 pounds!). Anyway my point in sharing is that whenever they come home form hanging out there while I've been at work they are both sooooooooooo exhausted! . I'm sure Leah Lu can't wait to,go back to your sisters place again! Did Kokomo enjoy Leah Lu?


----------



## Abbylynn

Yes .... Kokomo is a sweetheart! It took a lot to get her to like people and other animals .... but she is so good with them now.  She really liked Leah Lu right off the bat! I was happy with that! Leah Lu is used to big dogs ... so it didn't phase her a bit. Lol! 

I so wish I had a fenced in back yard ... we just have all that open woods and lake area. I do have a 50 foot rope that I put them out on in our back yard when I can supervise them. We have a huge back yard too .... but no fence!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I forgot I wanted to share with you about Molly being like Leah Lu in barking at things! I can just look at her, put my pointer finger to my lips and go 'shhhhhhhhhh', and she just stops and looks at me. It's funny - then she's done barking. These little girls are so adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I forgot I wanted to share with you about Molly being like Leah Lu in barking at things! I can just look at her, put my pointer finger to my lips and go 'shhhhhhhhhh', and she just stops and looks at me. It's funny - then she's done barking. These little girls are so adorable!


I agree that they are adorable! I used to be pretty biased and would only own male dogs. Leah Lu is only the 6th female dog I have ever owned. I am really beginning to like it ... a good change. 

Funny about Molly too .... Leah Lu goes back to her barking after I ask her to be quiet! Maybe Molly can give her lessons!


----------



## Abbylynn

Michfgael said:


> How does Eddee like her?


Eddee was her very best friend when she was 9 weeks old. Eddee and Leah Lu used to mouth wrestle .... until Leah Lu got larger than Eddee. She used to hang out with him everywhere he went. Now it seems that her best friend is Abbylynn. They all get along extremely well though. I am thankful for that!

Eddee is my smallest guy now. He is taller than Leah Lu ... but very small boned. Leah Lu's bone structure is much larger than his. Poor guy didn't realize that he was training her to be a heavy weight wrestler! Lol!  She is quite good at it! .... Especially with Abbylynn.


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu looks so happy in the green backyard! What a great experience for her. We have a big fenced yard but I remember when we let Milo run off leash the first time on the green lawn of a nearby football field. He was in heaven ,too! The obidence class I took him to when he was 4 month old was offered on that field. He was more interested in rolling around in the grass than learning anything...(-;


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I forgot I wanted to share with you about Molly being like Leah Lu in barking at things! I can just look at her, put my pointer finger to my lips and go 'shhhhhhhhhh', and she just stops and looks at me. It's funny - then she's done barking. These little girls are so adorable!


I put my pointer finger to my lips and go shhhh and Milo sits and is quiet..for a sec, then he keeps barking. He looooves to bark. (-:

Here are some pictures of him from this morning:


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... I love those photo's of Milo! He is so sweet! He still looks like Leah Lu .... or should I say that the other way around? Lol! 
You know ..... Since this is the third Schnauzer/poodle I have had .... it seems they all like to "Bark" ... a lot.

5/23/13

Leah Lu's first sewn "in collar" bandana ... the kind that you slide the dog's collar through ... so you don't have to worry about it coming undone or getting caught on something.  I have two more coming. One is "Finding Nemo" ... for Eddee. Another is ice cream cones for Leah Lu. 

I also have to order a nice one for Blu Boy .... because my next to the oldest Niece wants him in her Senior HS Photo's with her.  I haven't decided what design for him yet. I would like to find a "Graduate" print if that is possible. I need it for June 22nd. They are taking photos outside in the wilderness in a beautiful area with a professional photographer.

Here is Leah Lu modeling ... on the counter as usual! ..... The colors are actually brighter than what my phone camera shows.


0523131317a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

Beautiful bandanas! You always find the cutest things for your dogs! Leah Lu is a good model. Can't wait to see the graduation pictures with Blue Boy!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Beautiful bandanas! You always find the cutest things for your dogs! Leah Lu is a good model. Can't wait to see the graduation pictures with Blue Boy!


Thank you!  

I can hardly wait to see the Grad Pics too. I had better get a big one! Lol!  I am her favorite Aunt. I sort of helped to raise her since she was 4 months old ... while her Mom worked and finished up her college. My Sister has a Masters now in Business and is a Supervisor for Social Services. They owe me! Lol! Just kidding! ........

My Niece chose to have Blu Boy in the Photos because he was my Mother's dog before she passed away in 2010. She wants a part of her Grandmother there. I found that very touching.

EDIT: I love your pool! I so wish I had one!


----------



## Milo's mom

When I showered Milo after our hike this morning I saw that he has "tan lines"! His skin tans from pink to black but he has a light pink stripe around his neck where his collar protects his skin!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> When I showered Milo after our hike this morning I saw that he has "tan lines"! His skin tans from pink to black but he has a light pink stripe around his neck where his collar protects his skin!


That is pretty awesome! Leah Lu has had mostly dark gray/black skin ... but she has a wide pink paint brush stroke from the underneath of her neck down her chest .... like Leeo did. But Leeo was mostly all pink and white skinned.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo and Leah Lu look so much alike! I couldn't tell who was at the pool! Does Milo jump in on his own with permission? 

Abbylynn - that is so sweet that your niece wants Blu Boy in her grad pics. I hope you can share a couple with us.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Milo and Leah Lu look so much alike! I couldn't tell who was at the pool! Does Milo jump in on his own with permission?
> 
> Abbylynn - that is so sweet that your niece wants Blu Boy in her grad pics. I hope you can share a couple with us.


I know! Those two just may be from the same lineage somewhere down the line! ......... 

I will most certainly be sharing the Grad pic(s)!


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ..... I know this is Leah Lu's thread .... but look what I found on the top of Blu Boy's foot. He has a vet appointment in a week ..... so ..... I just hope it is something benign. I would hate to lose him so soon after his Brother Leeo. We will see ..... positive thoughts. 


0524131019 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

On another note. The dogs were in rare form today! Eddee ripped up Dad's Sudoku book and the newspaper while I had Leah Lu outside to potty.The entire living room was trashed! 

AND ......... Leah Lu ripped up Leeo's bed that she has been using forever now. I guess I will have to re-stuff the bed and take it away for a while. Teenagers!!!! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh please don't think that. Is it a growth? Do you go through their coats and look for things like that or did you just feel it? I've never thought of combing through their coat and checking them out before. Crossing my fingers nothing major! Is it bothering him?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh please don't think that. Is it a growth? Do you go through their coats and look for things like that or did you just feel it? I've never thought of combing through their coat and checking them out before. Crossing my fingers nothing major! Is it bothering him?


He has been chewing and licking on it this morning. That is what made me take a look. He usually only licks his feet if he is having allergy issues as he did in the past. It is fairly new. I always check their body really well when I bathe them .... since it is so easy to see that way. He didn't have this a couple weeks ago. I know for certain because we were doing nails and a bath. It could just be a skin tag? I posted in the Health Forum .... but probably won't get an answer. He goes to the vet in a week.


----------



## Milo's mom

I hope it's just a skin tag. It looks like one to me. Good to have it checked out. Please let us know what the vet says.

Enjoy the teenage days antics while they last, lol


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I hope it's just a skin tag. It looks like one to me. Good to have it checked out. Please let us know what the vet says.
> 
> Enjoy the teenage days antiques while they last, lol


Lol!  Remember when I said that Leeo taught me to literally stop and "Smell The Roses" ? .... He used to stop by the back door and smell the red roses every day before we came back into the house. Well this rose bush is almost dead this year .... but hung on long enough to give me that one red rose today! 

Hello Leeo! 


0524131330 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I will let you know when the vet see's Blu Boy.


----------



## Milo's mom

Beautiful, beautiful rose! 
I feel it's from him just for you ❤


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

It does look like a skin tag - let's hope!  shame on Edee and Leah Lu for being naughty today!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> It does look like a skin tag - let's hope!  shame on Edee and Leah Lu for being naughty today!



Lol! And as naughty as they were I bought them a present today ......

One for Leah Lu .....


0525131623 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

One for Eddee ....


0525131622 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And they both say this on the inside of the bowls ...


0525131623a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Super nice heavy ceramic ... I love going to my favorite store! They were only $1.99 each!  There were none big enough for Abbylynn and Blu Boy. But they have their own ceramic bowls already.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Sooooo cute! I know - the pet stores love me!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Sooooo cute! I know - the pet stores love me!


Lol! Good! I am not alone! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Great find! I love "Live Love Lick" - so funny.


----------



## Abbylynn

Yikes! My 9 week old is now 9 months old today!  She is growing up too fast!

She started a cute habit today. When she gets up in the morning now ... she gets a toy out of her crate and runs into the LR with it. Then she goes back to the bedroom and opens Eddee's crate and takes one of his toys to the LR. She keeps repeating this until all the toys are in the LR and both of the crates are empty! Lol! She is also getting really good at opening the crates. She has been studying the handles too. I saw her paw at it ... then nudge the door open with her foot and then her head! Lol! 

I cannot believe she is this old .... seems like just yesterday she was like this .....


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Omg! Hard to believe! But she is still so darn cute and just keeps getting cuter in her actions too. That new morning routine is a hoot!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Omg! Hard to believe! But she is still so darn cute and just keeps getting cuter in her actions too. That new morning routine is a hoot!


Lol! I can see her mind working now. It is really kicking in. She has known for quite some time if she spills her water dish ... well ... actually turns it upside down in her crate and makes a mess .... I will let her out. So she does this on purpose! Lol! I usually crate her when I eat dinner. She figured this out real fast.

Yesterday she turned her water bowl upside down and then when I opened her door ... she drug the heavy ceramic bowl into the kitchen right in front of the kitchen sink for me to fill it!

Tonight after I put her to bed just a little bit ago ... she decided her old femur beef bone wasn't juicy enough. I sat here at the computer in the bedroom and watched her take her bone ... put it into her water bowl ... take it out and go chew on it! Lol! She is becoming quite a trip!


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy 9 month birthday, Leah Lu! You are officially a big girl now!
Thank you, AbbyLynn, for sharing her life with us, it's such a joy to hear about all the cute and funny things she does. She is a very smart puppy!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Happy 9 month birthday, Leah Lu! You are officially a big girl now!
> Thank you, AbbyLynn, for sharing her life with us, it's such a joy to hear about all the cute and funny things she does. She is a very smart puppy!


Awwwe .... Leah Lu and I say thank you so much. Thank you for allowing me to share and following our progress.


----------



## Abbylynn

Here is Leah Lu with the tree toy that her squirrels belong in .... barking out the window with it hanging out of her mouth! Lol! 


0529131655b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0529131655d by Leah Lu, on Flickr

What a silly girl! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I have to share that we have the red barn toy with the little chickens! When Molly was a puppy I found her running around the living room with her head stuck in the barn!!!!!! After seeing that hilarious (not to her I am sure) scene I never left that toy with them again when I'm not home! You go, Leah Lu!


----------



## Milo's mom

Sweet girl! 
Milo has the same tree toy - only Mokie ripped it open (to much more easily access to the squirrels now).


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu has destroyed two of her squirrels right in front of me! She took them out and played tug of war with Abbylynn! :/ So now I have been filling her tree with squeaker toys .... she loves squeaker toys!  I am not sure if I want to replace the squirrels or not! Lol! Maybe Milo would like something else in his tree?

OH MY!!! about Molly and the tree! Leah Lu has stuck her head clear inside but never got it stuck. I never leave that thing or anything stuffed with the dogs when I cannot supervise. 

And .... Leah Lu tore a hole in Leeo's bed I let her use. I have to sew it up and keep it put away until she is no longer a "teenager" ... She has to use fluffy towels for bedding for a bit.  I thought for sure she would not de-stuff her bed!


----------



## BrittanyG

She looks beautiful, and sounds nightmarish, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

BrittanyG said:


> She looks beautiful, and sounds nightmarish, lol.


Thank you!  Lol! .......... Does she not look so sure of her "Highness" self!? Lol! Teenagers!!!!!



0601131454a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Then she tries to look so "innocent" .... Lol!


0601131453a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

AND! ....... Eddee is a Birthday Boy today .... the day I picked for him. He was about 10 months old April 19th when I adopted him 2 years ago. He is modeling his Birthday Present! Lol! He also looks very proud of himself! 


0601131830 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0601131828 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0601131831 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy, happy Birthday Eddee!
Leah Lu looks so pretty in her new, yellow collar. It's a great color for her!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Happy, happy Birthday Eddee!
> Leah Lu looks so pretty in her new, yellow collar. It's a great color for her!


Thank you!  

Leah Lu's yellow collar is embroidered in purple. I just love those two colors on her! Her other collar is purple embroidered in yellow. Lol! 

Today's pic .... Leah Lu looking at me for approval. Lol! "Am I being patient enough for a teeny bite of Dad's yogurt?" .........



0603131142a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh I love seeing the entire pack together!!!!! JD likes yogurt too - Molly not so much. Happy belated birthday to Edeee!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh I love seeing the entire pack together!!!!! JD likes yogurt too - Molly not so much. Happy belated birthday to Edeee!!!!


Thank you! 

Here is one more from this morning ..... 


0603131141 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Just back from the vet. All dogs are caught up for this year on everything. But they found that Abbylynn has a rotating knee. Actually it was called a luxating knee cap. Poor thing. I have to give supplements and she has some arthritis in it already.  Surgery may be an option. She will only be 3 years old in January. Other than that everyone has a clean bill of health! 

I have 2 of my Nieces here today walking all the dogs for me!  What a treat! Poor Leah Lu thought she was being kidnapped! She ran and hid in her crate after her walk. Lol! I had to go and get her out and comfort her. She is ok now though. I guess the crate training went well .... first place she went to! Lol!


----------



## mcdavis

I haven't been on here for a while and can't believe just how much Leah Lu has grown - she's adorable. And belated Happy Birthday to Eddee.
So sorry to hear about Abbylynn - the vet said my old cairn (blimey - he'd hate me for describing him as old!!) had a luxating patella - not sure if it's the same thing but she gave him glucosamine / chrondroitin pills and they seemed to help.


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> I haven't been on here for a while and can't believe just how much Leah Lu has grown - she's adorable. And belated Happy Birthday to Eddee.
> So sorry to hear about Abbylynn - the vet said my old cairn (blimey - he'd hate me for describing him as old!!) had a luxating patella - not sure if it's the same thing but she gave him glucosamine / chrondroitin pills and they seemed to help.


Thank you!  I wondered where you had been.

The vet called it a luxating knee cap. She said it pops out because the groove it sits in is not deep enough ... and that with surgery they make the groove deeper to keep it from popping out? We are going to go with a strict diet, exercise, and supplements for beginners .... we will see. I already scoped out a couple references for surgery if needed. It can run anywhere between $800 and $2,000 for the surgery.

I have a few photo's tonight. Had all the kids (Nieces and Nephew) over and the dogs played all day long with them! .......

Leah Lu and the dogs new dog walker .......


attachmentP by Leah Lu, on Flickr

These were all taken on a good camera .... not mine! ...... excuse Leah Lu's foot pads ... they need trimmed ... like asap! Lol! 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8954105213/" title="mms95picture by Leah Lu, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7439/8954105213_3749e45605.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="mms95picture"></a>


mms_pictureJj (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


mms95picture by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Myself and my "Sweetie Pie" Leah Lu ......


0604132044 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

The Kids bathed all my dogs for me!  Blu Boy waiting to be dried ....


Picture0604131623951 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flick

The dogs had a very busy day at the vets and tons of fun with the Kids!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I didn't know Abbylynn was that young! Not sure why but I thought she was older. JD has patella luxation and has been on Dosaquin for a few years. It helps with the arthritis should that occur and the joints not meeting 100% correctly. Surgery was an option but I and vet thought not necessary. And thus far seems true. Hope Abbylynn doesn't need surgery! 

Great pics of pack and you - finally get to see you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I didn't know Abbylynn was that young! Not sure why but I thought she was older. JD has patella luxation and has been on Dosaquin for a few years. It helps with the arthritis should that occur and the joints not meeting 100% correctly. Surgery was an option but I and vet thought not necessary. And thus far seems true. Hope Abbylynn doesn't need surgery!
> 
> Great pics of pack and you - finally get to see you!


THank you! 

Abbylynn is on a strict diet and supplements .... along with exercise. I am trying this first. All the advice I have been getting says that surgery could go either way. We will try this first.

Another couple of Leah Lu and I. I hardly ever get pics of myself! Lol! I did not have any of Leeo and I with my face showing .... I want to be sure I do have some of myself and the other dogs at least!  ............


attachmentB by Leah Lu, on Flickr


971177_668387923187597_129715565_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Awwww love all the above pics too...
Too precious of a moment.




Abbylynn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Leah Lu's yellow collar is embroidered in purple. I just love those two colors on her! Her other collar is purple embroidered in yellow. Lol!
> 
> Today's pic .... Leah Lu looking at me for approval. Lol!* "Am I being patient enough for a teeny bite of Dad's yogurt?"* .........
> 
> 
> 0603131142a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Lol!!! That is an awesome summer pic... makes me think of "icecream".

I just bought Roman some "Frosty Paws" but haven't tried it yet on him...

He usually share (Love turkeyhill but any all natural will do) Natural Vanilla Ice cream with me when weather gets too hot.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awwww love all the above pics too...
> Too precious of a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! That is an awesome summer pic... makes me think of "icecream".
> 
> I just bought Roman some "Frosty Paws" but haven't tried it yet on him...
> 
> He usually share (Love turkeyhill but any all natural will do) Natural Vanilla Ice cream with me when weather gets too hot.


Thanks! 

The dogs and I also love natural vanilla ice cream ... and plain frozen yogurt! I have heard of "Frosty Paws" and may have even seen it. Never tried it yet for them.


----------



## Milo's mom

Great picture of your pack. And I loved seeing the beautiful pictures of you with Leah Lu.
I also didn't realize Abbylynn is still so young. And on this picture I can also see how very beautiful her coat is!
My dogs love, love, love Frosty Paw. A client gifted a bag full of it to me. I almost ate it myself, she had to explain to me that it was for my dogs, lol. They went nuts over it. Our Safeway carries it. 
What did the vet say to Blue Boy's skin tag? Is that what it is?
Dog Mom 2 2, how are you doing with the heat down there in the valley? At the start of our walk this morning at 6 am it was only 56 F in the canyon and on our way back at 9:30 am already 86 F. Now my outside thermometer says 96 F in the shade, even though it's overcast. But I hear it's 110 F in Phoenix?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom - What beautiful photos on your post! 

Blu Boy's thing on his foot was just that .... a skin tag ... mole ... that he had bitten halfway off before we got to the vet. Lol! The vet said it is nothing to worry about. Very common! That made me very happy! 

Our weather here has been in the upper 80's and into the 90's. But today was raining cats and dogs here in Nomansland! 

How is Rani and the rest of your crew?


----------



## hueyeats

Agreed with Abbylynn.

Milo's mom... nice pics of your crew.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Dog Mom 2 2, how are you doing with the heat down there in the valley? At the start of our walk this morning at 6 am it was only 56 F in the canyon and on our way back at 9:30 am already 86 F. Now my outside thermometer says 96 F in the shade, even though it's overcast. But I hear it's 110 F in Phoenix?
> View attachment 78002
> View attachment 77994


Hi Milo's mom, omg, gorgeous pics of Sedona and you and your pups! We do not have those low temps! I am so impressed you take the dogs on a three hour walk! And yep it's amazing how those temps change so fast! Our heat is getting into three digit norms, thus our walks are lessening and the backyard is providing our exercise. Only weekend early morning walks, and I'm not a fan because I want to sleep in! . But they love it so I do it! 

How's Rani feeling and doing lately?

Abbylynn, so glad Blu boy only had a skin tag! So so glad! What mischief has Lucy Lu been up to lately?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 -

Leah Lu has been being a typical teenager! Yikes! But she sure has her very own personality now! Lol! She loves to take her food bowl and turn it upside down in her water bowl when she is done eating in her crate! Dad laughs and says she is trying to wash the bowl for me ... saving me some work! Lol! 

I am having a very difficult time getting her to not bark at everything! Uuuuugh! I hope it is just a phase. I know these little Schnauzer/Poodles tend to be somewhat a barky mix. But she really is like Leeo ... he was that way all his life. I could never break him of it. I guess he just had a lot to say. Maybe she does too!


----------



## hueyeats

Awww... what a smartie pants that she knows how to tell you when her meal time is done.
Soooo cute!

I think barking is a phase... I would ignore (so you kinda tell Leah Lu that mommi "says" without a "reaction" to the bark that the territory is safe).

Dunno.... works with Roman also a barkie teenager.
He will bark to "warn" threats (deer, fox, coyote, opposums, cats etc.) especially at night... and a few times when it got out of hand, I will just go to the edge of his patrol perimeter and gave a couple of loud barks myself... which he will answer with another couple (just to say, mommi hears him, confirms it is safe & secure) then all will be quiet after.

But his barks are usually ignored for the most part just to tell him there is nothing serious out there... environement (territory) is safe.

Leah Lu is too cute... love the water&food bowl story.
What a good mommi's helper.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats - 

I certainly hope you are correct about the barking phase! Lol!  I can however call her ... she will come to me. Her recall is super! 

I think I need to get her to come to me and "sit" and "stay" until the danger passes! Lol! The danger being ... a squirrel, rabbit, another dog, a human, something out of place, a leaf ....Lol!  Yep! Must be a phase!


----------



## Abbylynn

OMG! My active dogs! Lol! They are all daydreamers! Lol! 

Blu Boy ................


0607131201 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu ..............................

0607131200a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Oh my goodness! Way too cute.

Roman sleep like that too... toes up. Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Awwwww! They are both so relaxed. 
Funny, Milo is in exactly the same position this moment- I'm going to give him a belly rub now...


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Awwwww! They are both so relaxed.
> Funny, Milo is in exactly the same position this moment- I'm going to give him a belly rub now...


Lol! You should get a photo of that sometime and share it!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Check out Molly doing similar but in the middle of the room!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Check out Molly doing similar but in the middle of the room!!!!


Dog Mom 2 2 .... That is absolutely precious!!!!! 

You should put that pic in the Random Pictures Thread! ...... http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/106530-random-pictures-thread.html

hueyeats .... you need a pic on here too of Roman sleeping like that!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Check out Molly doing similar but in the middle of the room!!!!


That is too hillarious.
Sooo cute!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Dog Mom 2 2 .... That is absolutely precious!!!!!
> 
> You should put that pic in the Random Pictures Thread! ...... http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/106530-random-pictures-thread.html
> 
> hueyeats .... you need a pic on here too of Roman sleeping like that!


I agree Dog Mom 2 2 should share that pic.
Molly is parked right in the middle of a huge space... that says something.

While Roman needs some better sleeping pics... better lighting too.


----------



## Abbylynn

Had company over today ..... Leah Lu giving me kisses! Lol! She just jumps straight up into your face to do so! 


0615131510 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Abbylynn today sunning herself ....


0615131349b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu is still being a barker! Help!!!!! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> Had company over today ..... Leah Lu giving me kisses! Lol! She just jumps straight up into your face to do so!
> 
> 
> 0615131510 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Abbylynn today sunning herself ....


Molly does the EXACT same thing! Runs her 7lb self right up my torso to my face and licks kisses away! And suddenly too! These little girls are very much alike! Abbylynn looks like such a lady! . 

Molly is getting better on her barking. Doing some front door training and that provides lots of opportunities! However, she is still not well behaved when walking on a leash and we see another dog. She has a fierce reaction, and that is so hard to create opportunities to change. Don't know that we will ever master that.


----------



## Abbylynn

Today is Leah Lu's first time here on Father's Day! ..... So we were sure to get Dad some new pocket t-shirts he loves so much ... and ... a new sudoku book . My little angel doggies Leah Lu and Eddee tore up his last one! ... piece by piece ... day by day .......... Dad loves his sudoku! 

Dad and Eddee this past Christmas! ...


983400_544990845560573_2019925549_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Today's pics of Leah Lu .... It is raining outside ... I know what she is thinking ... wishing she could go out there!


0616130910b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0616130910 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0616130911 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Just edited the one photo so I could use it!  


0616130911 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## mcdavis

Great pics - she's absolutely gorgeous. Abbylynn's coat is amazingly shiny.


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> Great pics - she's absolutely gorgeous. Abbylynn's coat is amazingly shiny.


Thank you! 

Abbylynn came with that beautiful coat ... shines almost blue in the shade. A good diet ... fish oil daily and vitamin E three times a week add to that shiny coat! Almost forgot ... now we also add Cosequin for her bum leg.

Also .... Henry is soooo cute! I hope you post many pics of him growing!


----------



## Abbylynn

It is 90.7 degrees outside today! 

So ...... I filled up the kiddie pool and it is just like bath water. This is Leah Lu's very first time in a pool ... 6/17/13. She is not overly fond of it. I also tried tempting her into the pool with treats. She puts her one foot on the edge .... and that is it so far. It will just take practice. The others wanted no part of the pool today either. They wanted to be inside the air conditioned house ..... cannot say I blame them. So I didn't push the issue.

Here are some photos of this afternoons adventures with the "Pool Party Flop!" Lol! 

Blu Boy said it was too hot and no way was he getting in! .....


0617131423a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Let me in the house!


0617131434a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee was too interested in Dad mowing the front yard .....


0617131419a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131419b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Abbylynn said "No Way! ... And get that camera out of here!!!" Lol! 


0617131448 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131447b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131446a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


CONTINUED! .....................


----------



## Abbylynn

Now here is Leah Lu and her first time in the pool .........

Yuk!!! What is this wet stuff!!!! ............


0617131422 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131420 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

WHAT was THAT all about Mom!!!? .........


0617131434 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131433a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I'd rather be on that glider!!!! 


0617131433 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Just let me shake this stuff off!!!!! ................


0617131424b_0001 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for sharing the pictures of Leah Lu's pool party. She is too cute! And I fooled my husband again into thinking these were pictures of Milo..hehe. 
Milo loves the water. But he doesn't jump into the pool without "asking" me first and only if I tell him he can go in. He is very careful about that, maybe because Rani is scared of the pool and he values her "opinion" about anything very much. Rani loves the river and the ocean but hates the pool. If I tell Milo he can go in he uses the pool steps or he jumps from the edge. By now he can jump about 6-8 feet from the edge if that gives him an advantage in our race for the ball.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures of Leah Lu's pool party. She is too cute! And I fooled my husband again into thinking these were pictures of Milo..hehe.
> Milo loves the water. But he doesn't jump into the pool without "asking" me first and only if I tell him he can go in. He is very careful about that, maybe because Rani is scared of the pool and he values her "opinion" about anything very much. Rani loves the river and the ocean but hates the pool. If I tell Milo he can go in he uses the pool steps or he jumps from the edge. By now he can jump about 6-8 feet from the edge if that gives him an advantage in our race for the ball.


This all sounds so wonderful!  If only I can convince Leah Lu it is fun! ..........

Yes ... Leah Lu and Milo sure do look like each other! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Lol!!!
Enjoyed all the above pics!

I need to get Roman a kiddie pool of his own too...
Or just open up the hot tub just for him???
Hmmmm???


Keep them cool!


----------



## hueyeats

AbbyLynn...

Remember your yogurt pic of your Leah Lu, Eddee... with daddy???
I mentioned Frosty Paws???

I gave showed Roman the whole box and that theif took the whole box from me to try & hide it... 







(Sorry its dark... thunderstorm that day)
He loves frosty paws alright! Lol!

Coming back for more pics & stories!!!:bump:


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> AbbyLynn...
> 
> Remember your yogurt pic of your Leah Lu, Eddee... with daddy???
> I mentioned Frosty Paws???
> 
> I gave showed Roman the whole box and that theif took the whole box from me to try & hide it...
> View attachment 83522
> 
> (Sorry its dark... thunderstorm that day)
> He loves frosty paws alright! Lol!
> 
> Coming back for more pics & stories!!!:bump:


Lol! Roman is such a wonderful character!  I still have yet to find those . :/

It is going to be 88+ degrees for this whole coming week starting today .... When it forecasts 88 degrees ... we usually get well above 90 degrees here. I am sure I will get some more pool party photos! Lol!  I am about to go outside and fill the pool so it begins to warm up!


----------



## hueyeats

Cool!!!
Be checking back! 

I love pool parties!


----------



## Abbylynn

OK .... Today Blu Boy is getting his photos taken with my Niece for her HS graduation pictures. I just groomed him, bathed him, ears, teeth, nails .... the works.

Here he is all dolled up for the photo shoot at 5pm today! 


0622131150 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0622131153 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0622131156a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And of course Miss Leah Lu was watching the process ..... while she was sunbathing! Lol! 


0622130934 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

We never got to do the pool yesterday .... we got the pontoon boat motor repaired and got it all docked! YAY!!!! I can hardly wait to get the dogs down to the lake and go sailing! ....... Then there will be lots of photos! One dog at a time though .......


----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy on his way to the photo shoot! Lol! ............


1004589_679469488746107_130126017_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1044607_679469432079446_307281498_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I cannot believe he is going to be 7 years old already. 


Leah Lu this morning after our morning walk ... she is squeaking that yellow toy non-stop! Lol!  And yes ... with her foot and her mouth! Lol!


0623130817 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Darn if she doesn't have that infamous "Leeo Head Tilt" down to an art!


----------



## kathylcsw

Your dogs are so cute! I enjoy all the pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn

kathylcsw said:


> Your dogs are so cute! I enjoy all the pictures.



Thank you.


----------



## hueyeats

I loooove that bandana.
Blueboy is sooo handsome.

Love that cute Leah Lu "tilt" too... She's a natural model.
Lol!!!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, how did Blu Boys photo shoot go??????


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, how did Blu Boys photo shoot go??????


Lol! He wanted to eat the camera person at first! But once he was properly introduced to her ... he was fine. They said he did everything he was asked and they got a lot of good pictures! I can hardly wait to see them. 

Blu Boy has always had a little bit of an issue with strangers. He is very wary and protective. When he was about 4 months old ... he bit one of my Nephews ..... he just didn't like him? This certain Nephew is not close by any means ... he tortures poor innocent animals ... and even though I cannot prove it ... his 2 year old Beagle mix is buried in my back yard. I truly believe he kicked her to death. Too bad I couldn't prove it ..........

Now .... on a much lighter note ... I just want to get on the boat and sail with Leah Lu first. Today is way to hot .... It was 91.7 degrees at noon. It is still 87 degrees as I type.


----------



## Milo's mom

Blue Boy sure looked happy on his way to the photo shoot. You found such a cute bandana for him. Hopefully you can enjoy your beautiful lake soon!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Blue Boy sure looked happy on his way to the photo shoot. You found such a cute bandana for him. Hopefully you can enjoy your beautiful lake soon!


Thank you Milo's mom  It is just sooo hot this week. We have whole house air and I have had to turn on my window unit too! I have one for emergencies .... like if the furnace/air conditioner went down. It is just miserable. Very humid and in the 90's.  I will make it there soon I hope! That means many more pics! I even cleaned out my phone to get ready! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Blue Boy sure looked happy on his way to the photo shoot. You found such a cute bandana for him. Hopefully you can enjoy your beautiful lake soon!


Thank you Milo's mom  It is just sooo hot this week. We have whole house air and I have had to turn on my window unit too! I have one for emergencies .... like if the furnace/air conditioner went down. It is just miserable. Very humid and in the 90's.  I will make it there soon I hope! That means many more pics! I even cleaned out my phone to get ready! Lol! 

Those pics of Milo in the Random Picture Thread are adorable!


----------



## mcdavis

Blu Boy looks so handsome and Leah Lu is gorgeous too - I love seeing pictures of your pups.


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> Blu Boy looks so handsome and Leah Lu is gorgeous too - I love seeing pictures of your pups.


Thank you! We need more pics of your new pup Henry too!  He is adorable!


----------



## Milo's mom

Can't wait to see the pictures of Leah Lu's upcoming lake experience, she'll love the water when it's that hot! We are expecting temperatures of 106 'F and above next weekend...in Sedona!!!!
Can't even imagine how it will be in Phoenix then! I'm thinking of you, Dog Mom 2 2 ...maybe you have to "escape" to Sedona then?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of Leah Lu's upcoming lake experience, she'll love the water when it's that hot! We are expecting temperatures of 106 'F and above next weekend...in Sedona!!!!
> Can't even imagine how it will be in Phoenix then! I'm thinking of you, Dog Mom 2 2 ...maybe you have to "escape" to Sedona then?


I can hardly wait to get out there on the pontoon! I love that Leah Lu is so small and has all that room to wander around on it while we are on the lake.  

We are expecting severe storms this week. I hope to still get out there. I got caught in a bad one two summers ago on the lake .... far far from the dock. Thunder and lightning and blinding rain! I was soaked and thankful no one was struck by lightening. Had some passengers out with us that had never been on a pontoon boat! Glad it was relatives! Was their first experience! :/

Here is today's pic of Miss Leah Lu ........


0622131406 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Try and keep cool! We are finally back into the 80's today!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of Leah Lu's upcoming lake experience, she'll love the water when it's that hot! We are expecting temperatures of 106 'F and above next weekend...in Sedona!!!!
> Can't even imagine how it will be in Phoenix then! I'm thinking of you, Dog Mom 2 2 ...maybe you have to "escape" to Sedona then?


I can't wait to see Leah Lu's lake pics too! Is she doing any better on her barking lately for you? 

Milo's mom - how's Rainy feeling lately? Sedona does sound MUCH better than Phoenix!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I can't wait to see Leah Lu's lake pics too! Is she doing any better on her barking lately for you?
> 
> Milo's mom - how's Rainy feeling lately? Sedona does sound MUCH better than Phoenix!!!!



Leah Lu is doing a little bit better with the barking. I have been trying to counter train her by doing the "Look At That" when she see's something ... before she reaches her threshold .... which is pretty nil! Lol!  I also have made her go to time out by making her go to her crate for 60 seconds ... something I am totally against ... but being the individual that she is .... it has not made her dislike her crate at all. 

I had to chuckle because she started barking at the trash truck on Monday .... before I could get to her to do the "Look At That" game. I walked into the room and she looked at me and immediately went and put herself in time out! Lol! I left her crate door open to see what her next move was going to be. She actually stayed in there for about two minutes and then came back out! That girl is a trip!  No one can tell me she doesn't understand that she is not to be barking ........ I still say dogs are smarter than we give them credit for ... science or no ... until we actually have the brain of a dog .... who really knows?

Also ... my dogs are so good at sliding that gate open we put up between the hallway, bedrooms, and bathroom .... and the Living room .... Dad has to revise it today. We put that there to save the brand new flooring just in case Blu Boy and Eddee decide to have a marking contest. Well ..... I cannot keep it closed! Abbylynn and Eddee keep opening it! I put a very heavy container up against it and Abbylynn just knocks it over or moves it to slide the gate open again! She lets the little ones in and out as she see's fit! Or she stands there and watches Eddee slide it open. Lol! Oh My Dogs!!!! Lol! 

I have also been wondering about Rani .... Milo' mom.


----------



## hueyeats

^^^See... dogs are smart... smarter than we humans give due credit for! 
Lol... enjoyed the story.
Can't wait to see Leah Lu's lake pictures too... bask in the blast!!! 

Milo's mom - how is Rani doing???
Hope she is feeling well & enjoying her summer.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> ^^^See... dogs are smart... smarter than we humans give due credit for!
> Lol... enjoyed the story.
> Can't wait to see Leah Lu's lake pictures too... bask in the blast!!!
> 
> Milo's mom - how is Rani doing???
> Hope she is feeling well & enjoying her summer.


Yes they are very smart! 

I went and ordered a bigger pool ... one that both the dogs and I can sit in together! Lol! I will probably look like a nut sitting in a kiddie /family blow up pool .... but oh well!  Here is the pool .... I am tired of sweating to death on the deck. This one is going out in the back yard.

I also was fooling around with my flickr and made a photo I can use for an avatar. 


attachmentE by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Or this one .....


mms95picture by Leah Lu, on Flickr


WOW!!!! It just started storming and hailing .... better go! Abbylynn is trying to get the newly fixed gate open! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Yes they are very smart!
> 
> I went and ordered a bigger pool ... one that both the dogs and I can sit in together! Lol! I will probably look like a nut sitting in a kiddie /family blow up pool .... but oh well!  Here is the pool .... I am tired of sweating to death on the deck. This one is going out in the back yard.
> 
> I also was fooling around with my flickr and made a photo I can use for an avatar.
> 
> 
> attachmentE by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Or this one .....
> 
> 
> mms95picture by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! It just started storming and hailing .... better go! Abbylynn is trying to get the newly fixed gate open! Lol!


Oh no!!! (Hail & storm)
Hope everyone is safe!!!

Btw... thats a nice pool! And nooo I don't find it weird you sitting in there with your beloved... it just shows mommi's love knew no bounds. 
And Leah Lu looks so content being kissed. 

Yah... stay safe all.
I think that weather may be coming my way too.


----------



## mcdavis

Abbylynn said:


> I can hardly wait to get out there on the pontoon! I love that Leah Lu is so small and has all that room to wander around on it while we are on the lake.
> 
> We are expecting severe storms this week. I hope to still get out there. I got caught in a bad one two summers ago on the lake .... far far from the dock. Thunder and lightning and blinding rain! I was soaked and thankful no one was struck by lightening. Had some passengers out with us that had never been on a pontoon boat! Glad it was relatives! Was their first experience! :/
> 
> Here is today's pic of Miss Leah Lu ........
> 
> 
> 0622131406 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Try and keep cool! We are finally back into the 80's today!


I just adore that pic of Leah Lu. We've got thunderstorms plus horrid heat and humidity too, which started last Friday and are continuing into this next weekend - yuck! Hoping that Henry will ignore them, as he did last time.


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> I just adore that pic of Leah Lu. We've got thunderstorms plus horrid heat and humidity too, which started last Friday and are continuing into this next weekend - yuck! Hoping that Henry will ignore them, as he did last time.



Awwwe .... Thank you! 

Yeah .... some pretty bad storms rolling through right now and earlier. It is great that Henry is not bothered by them.

When Leeo was a puppy I took him outside during the fireworks. He actually watched them with me over the lake. He was about 10 months old at the time. (Leeo's Birthday was August 26th and Leah Lu's Birthday is August 28th) Every time a firework went boom ... he got a treat! Lol! He never had an issue with anything loud. I plan on conditioning Leah Lu this way in about 4-5 days. The lake holds their 4th of July show early every year.  I sure hope it works with her too since she will be the same exact age minus 2 days.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Thank you!
> 
> Yeah .... some pretty bad storms rolling through right now and earlier. It is great that Henry is not bothered by them.
> 
> When Leeo was a puppy I took him outside during the fireworks. He actually watched them with me over the lake. He was about 10 months old at the time. (Leeo's Birthday was August 26th and Leah Lu's Birthday is August 28th) Every time a firework went boom ... he got a treat! Lol! He never had an issue with anything loud. I plan on conditioning Leah Lu this way in about 4-5 days. The lake holds their 4th of July show early every year.  I sure hope it works with her too since she will be the same exact age minus 2 days.


Good for Henry!
I'm sure the treat conditioning will work with LeahLu too.

Or you can fake a "butt wag" (playbow thinngy I did with Roman) so Leah Lu knows its fun, so no sweat.
Ohhh... that reminds me.
If I got busy during July 4th (may happen) and didn't come back to this thread before then...

I want to wish you & your gang a happi July 4th (still early I know but don't want to miss it). 
Hopefully the weather will clear by then.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Good for Henry!
> I'm sure the treat conditioning will work with LeahLu too.
> 
> Or you can fake a "butt wag" (playbow thinngy I did with Roman) so Leah Lu knows its fun, so no sweat.
> Ohhh... that reminds me.
> If I got busy during July 4th (may happen) and didn't come back to this thread before then...
> 
> I want to wish you & your gang a happi July 4th (still early I know but don't want to miss it).
> Hopefully the weather will clear by then.


Thank you hueyeats! The same wishes for you and your crew also! Have a Happy 4th of July if I don't hear from you!


----------



## hueyeats

Since this is the great "hang out" thread.... 
Lol thanks Abbylynn.... For z great pics, awesome party doggie style...
I'm also wishing all the regulars here a happi July 4th too (esp. Abbylynn, Milo's mom, Dog mom 2 2... All here too).


Enjoy the holiday you & yours!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I like visiting this thread (along with yours hueyeats) as Leah Lu is just so dang cute!! I'd like to pet pet pet her, she looks so fluffy. It'd also be fun to introduce her to Luke.


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I like visiting this thread (along with yours hueyeats) as Leah Lu is just so dang cute!! I'd like to pet pet pet her, she looks so fluffy. It'd also be fun to introduce her to Luke.


Thank you! 

That would be a blast if Luke and Leah Lu met! Warning though ... Leah Lu loves to wrestle! Lol! 

She also gives such good kisses. She puts her legs around your neck and kisses your ears! Lol! She is also super fluffy right now ... she just had a bath about an hour ago.

EDIT: Here are a few pics I just took ....

0627132038 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0627132037 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0627132040a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Great pics... Very fluffy indeed.
I can also smell Leah Lu from here... So nice and clean and beautified after a nice day at the spa.

Leah Lu hugs you with her legs to give kisses??? Cute!
I am sooo jealous. Roman will squish me if he tries that lol!
I will look like I had a bath after his kisses... Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> ^^^Great pics... Very fluffy indeed.
> I can also smell Leah Lu from here... So nice and clean and beautified after a nice day at the spa.
> 
> Leah Lu hugs you with her legs to give kisses??? Cute!
> I am sooo jealous. Roman will squish me if he tries that lol!
> I will look like I had a bath after his kisses... Lol.


Lol! Yes .... if Roman jumped up on you like Leah Lu does and wrapped his legs around your neck ... I am afraid you would not be here posting! Lol!


----------



## mcdavis

Great pics and I just adore the head tilt pic. Does she like bath time? I have to give Henry a bath and given his reaction to the paddling pool the other day I think he'll probably hate it as much as Hamish did.


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> Great pics and I just adore the head tilt pic. Does she like bath time? I have to give Henry a bath and given his reaction to the paddling pool the other day I think he'll probably hate it as much as Hamish did.


She did not like the very first bath I gave her. I did however take a very long slow time to bathe her the second time ... along with treats.  She does not mind it once she is actually in the tub. It is just getting her into it in the first place! Lol! But she does love the blow dryer on cool setting.

I also read somewhere on DF that some use dabs of peanut butter on the actual bathtub with good results. Never tried that yet.

I hope Henry learns to like it.


----------



## mcdavis

Abbylynn said:


> She did not like the very first bath I gave her. I did however take a very long slow time to bathe her the second time ... along with treats.  She does not mind it once she is actually in the tub. It is just getting her into it in the first place! Lol! But she does love the blow dryer on cool setting.
> 
> I also read somewhere on DF that some use dabs of peanut butter on the actual bathtub with good results. Never tried that yet.
> 
> I hope Henry learns to like it.


Oh. good idea, I absolutely hate the smell of peanut butter - means OH will have to do bath time


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Warning though ... Leah Lu loves to wrestle!
^That is quite okay as long as Leah Lu doesn't mind if Luke will break from the wrestling and play tag. He likes to run around and the other dog gives chase. Sort of like a "catch me if you can" play.  Oh yeah and the kisses? I'm used to it coming from a dog that loves to give kisses every chance he gets. 

Lol about Roman kissing you hueyeats. One of my funniest memories of when I used to work at a kennel was that this white Akita was so friendly, so I patted my shoulders for him to jump on me. Bad mistake, I was pinned up against the fence. Lol--I learned my lesson that day. Just because he's sweet doesn't mean he won't use his full force to jump on someone.


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Warning though ... Leah Lu loves to wrestle!
> ^That is quite okay as long as Leah Lu doesn't mind if Luke will break from the wrestling and play tag. He likes to run around and the other dog gives chase. Sort of like a "catch me if you can" play.  Oh yeah and the kisses? I'm used to it coming from a dog that loves to give kisses every chance he gets.
> 
> Lol about Roman kissing you hueyeats. One of my funniest memories of when I used to work at a kennel was that this white Akita was so friendly, so I patted my shoulders for him to jump on me. Bad mistake, I was pinned up against the fence. Lol--I learned my lesson that day. Just because he's sweet doesn't mean he won't use his full force to jump on someone.



Leah Lu loves the game of chase too! In fact it is getting ready to storm (a severe one) and all the dogs are doing just that! They are chasing each other around while I am trying to type. I just got the pool up and filled too! No swimming today!


----------



## Abbylynn

I have the pool all set up!  I am only allowing myself and maybe Leah Lu in it (dog nails) .... 

I am hoping Milo's mom will see this and have an answer since she has a pool. I want to put "Pool Shock" in it ... but would that hurt Leah Lu if she were to be in the pool?

Anyways .... here is our 150 gallon pool .... without water ... it is going to rain and storm for about the next entire week. 



0630131123 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0630131123a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0630131122b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And of course .... Miss Leah Lu and Eddee being watch dogs .......


0630131212 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu with her favorite squeak toy! Lol!  .......


0630131214b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> I have the pool all set up!  I am only allowing myself and maybe Leah Lu in it (dog nails) ....
> 
> I am hoping Milo's mom will see this and have an answer since she has a pool. I want to put "Pool Shock" in it ... but would that hurt Leah Lu if she were to be in the pool?
> 
> Anyways .... here is our 150 gallon pool .... without water ... it is going to rain and storm for about the next entire week.
> 
> 
> 
> 0630131123 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0630131123a by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0630131122b by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> And of course .... Miss Leah Lu and Eddee being watch dogs .......
> 
> 
> 0630131212 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Leah Lu with her favorite squeak toy! Lol!  .......
> 
> 
> 0630131214b by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Oh my, Eddee and Leah Lu must have been wondering what you were doing out there! They look intrigued. Hope you enjoy the pool with her!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh my, Eddee and Leah Lu must have been wondering what you were doing out there! They look intrigued. Hope you enjoy the pool with her!


Lol! Yes .... they Love me! They get worried when I disappear for too long and they can still see me.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn,

Hi there - any idea why my ticker in my signature keeps stopping the calculated run of time? I've replaced it a few times now, seems to always stop tracking the time. It should read 2 years, 11 months, 3 weeks plus as their anniversary is July 4th. ????? If you have any advice I would appreciate it. Thx!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn,
> 
> Hi there - any idea why my ticker in my signature keeps stopping the calculated run of time? I've replaced it a few times now, seems to always stop tracking the time. It should read 2 years, 11 months, 3 weeks plus as their anniversary is July 4th. ????? If you have any advice I would appreciate it. Thx!


You know .... I have no clue. My ticker with Leeo Bandit's birth and death date disappeared one day and I had to go back to the site and hunt it down. You may want to contact Lillypie (the site for help)

Sorry I cannot be of any help. 

EDIT: And Happy Anniversary to the pups!


----------



## hueyeats

Nice pool.
We just got a baby plastic pool for Roman too... So he can wet his feet & splash in it.
So far... 4 days now... He hasn't chewed it.
Think he knows what its for...

Love the pic of Leah Lu with that big toy in her mouth.
Way to go Leah Lu!!!
So cute.


----------



## Milo's mom

Hi Abbylynn, Dog Mom 2 2 and Hueyeats! Thank you so much for asking about Rani! It means so much to me.
I can't believe how many posts I missed! 
Rani is feeling really good, we even have been on several 4-5 hours early morning hikes along the creeks lately and she enjoyed them very much and doesn't even seem too tired afterwards. I'm so happy she is feeling so well and we get to spend this beautiful summer with her. She is eating well and she loves to hunt lizards.

Abbylynn, I love the picture of you and Leah Lu. There is so much love there! And Leah Lu is so pretty with her yellow bone. (-: That's a great picture of her.

And your pool looks so much fun! I hope you can use it soon! I would maybe use some 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide or 35% pool and spa hydrogen peroxide instead of pool shock if I were you. Easier on your lungs and everyone's skin.

Dog Mom 2 2, how are you and Molly and JD surviving this extreme heat? Do you also have so much smoke in the air from the fire in Prescott? 

Last week it was Milo's fourth birthday, I took a picture for you all, lol! :clap2::









It's been really hot (106'F) and one day we escaped to Flagstaff to hike on Snowbowl Mountain. But even uo there, at an elevation of 9325 feet, it was still 91'F at 4:30pm! We drank a lot of water (I take homemade chicken broth on our hikes to get Rani to drink more) and we still really enjoyed the aspen trees.









Happy 4th of July to all of you!


----------



## Abbylynn

I am so happy to hear from you! I was really a bit concerned .....

I am sorry I missed Milo's Birthday .... so Happy Belated Birthday Milo! I wish you many more happy and healthy ones to come! 

It is wonderful that Rani is feeling good. I hope you all have a wonderful memory making summer together. Sounds like you have been having some fun .... besides the tremendous heat. And thanks for the tip on the pool. 

THank you for the compliments on the photos .... I appreciate it. 

Now I have a photo I just got a peek of tonight. The one with Blu Boy and my Niece .... her HS Graduation photo (one of them .... but the one she picked with Blu Boy in it) I think I said she wanted him because he was my late Mother's dog .... she loved her "Grammy" very much. She says she will always have this since my Mother couldn't be here for her graduation ....... 

I get a big photo too! Yay! 


1005715_684900674869655_1787561723_n (4) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Have a Happy 4th Milo's mom .... and all of your crew .... Hubby included!  And I love your photos! Milo's Birthday cake looks yummy ... and Milo is adorable in his hat!  What beautiful scenery with you and the crew! You should frame that!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Nice pool.
> We just got a baby plastic pool for Roman too... So he can wet his feet & splash in it.
> So far... 4 days now... He hasn't chewed it.
> Think he knows what its for...
> 
> Love the pic of Leah Lu with that big toy in her mouth.
> Way to go Leah Lu!!!
> So cute.


Thank you! 

You must have a large pool for Roman!


----------



## hueyeats

No large pool... 
Just a baby one that barely fits him... Lol!

We have a hottub too but thats for humans only... If Roman were to use that, he be over spoiled.



P.S. Love love that pic of blueboy and niece for grad in that cool photo that is "fairytale"like.


----------



## starrysim

That's such a sweet picture of Blu Boy with your niece. Thanks for sharing. You did a great job grooming him, he looked like such a handsome boy. Kind of like when men get all dressed up in a suit


----------



## hueyeats

Oh oh oh...
Just saw Milo's birthday pic...
Happi belated birthday Milo!!!

Sooo cute with that bday hat on.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> That's such a sweet picture of Blu Boy with your niece. Thanks for sharing. You did a great job grooming him, he looked like such a handsome boy. Kind of like when men get all dressed up in a suit


Thank you so much! 

Thank you to everyone ................


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, Abbylynn and Hueyeats, I wish Milo could have shared his cake with Leah Lu, Blue Boy, Eddie, AbbyLynn, JD, Molly and Roman but considering Roman's size it would have been much too small. (-:
I think Milo liked the big, meaty bone I gave him much better than the cake....and to play with his ball in the pool of course.
What a great graduation picture with Blue Boy! So sweet! It's true, it does look like a fairy tail! And I can't tell at all that he didn't like the photographer too much..lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Abbylynn and Hueyeats, I wish Milo could have shared his cake with Leah Lu, Blue Boy, Eddie, AbbyLynn, JD, Molly and Roman but considering Roman's size it would have been much too small. (-:
> I think Milo liked the big, meaty bone I gave him much better than the cake....and to play with his ball in the pool of course.
> What a great graduation picture with Blue Boy! So sweet! It's true, it does look like a fairy tail! And I can't tell at al he didn't like the photographer too much..lol.


Thank you Milo's mom!  Blu Boy really is a sweet Boy ... quite the mellow boy .... just protective. Yeah ... Now that I look at the photo more ... it is like a fairy tale!
About the cake .... Eddee would have ran off with it and hid under a bed if one was available! Lol! 



attachmentB by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Hi Abbylynn, Dog Mom 2 2 and Hueyeats! Thank you so much for asking about Rani! It means so much to me.
> I can't believe how many posts I missed!
> Rani is feeling really good, we even have been on several 4-5 hours early morning hikes along the creeks lately and she enjoyed them very much and doesn't even seem too tired afterwards. I'm so happy she is feeling so well and we get to spend this beautiful summer with her. She is eating well and she loves to hunt lizards.
> 
> Abbylynn, I love the picture of you and Leah Lu. There is so much love there! And Leah Lu is so pretty with her yellow bone. (-: That's a great picture of her.
> 
> And your pool looks so much fun! I hope you can use it soon! I would maybe use some 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide or 35% pool and spa hydrogen peroxide instead of pool shock if I were you. Easier on your lungs and everyone's skin.
> 
> Dog Mom 2 2, how are you and Molly and JD surviving this extreme heat? Do you also have so much smoke in the air from the fire in Prescott?
> 
> Last week it was Milo's fourth birthday, I took a picture for you all, lol! :clap2::
> 
> View attachment 86794
> 
> 
> It's been really hot (106'F) and one day we escaped to Flagstaff to hike on Snowbowl Mountain. But even uo there, at an elevation of 9325 feet, it was still 91'F at 4:30pm! We drank a lot of water (I take homemade chicken broth on our hikes to get Rani to drink more) and we still really enjoyed the aspen trees.
> 
> View attachment 86802
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July to all of you!


Hi all!

Milo's mom - so glad to hear from you. I too was starting to get concerned about Rani, but so glad to hear about her long hikes and healthy appetite! That picture of you all is so beautiful!!!!! Happy belated birthday to Milo too! And JD and Molly would be honored to share in birthday cake if that cold ever be arranged. Especially if gentle Roman was there! 

Molly is being quite affected by the heat. She's only eating about one in three meals; poor thing. But since she's still playing and drinking and other things all normal I'm not concerned. She will eat when she's hungry. And I do give her some good organic treats too. JD - not much phases him! Fortunately in Gilbert we aren't getting too much effect from the horrific fires in Prescott, but emotionally the effects of all the fire fighters losing their lives is devastating. So amazingly sad. 

Abbylynn - that grad picture with Blu Bo is so sweet! As are Abbylynn's and Leah Lu's recent pics too!

Hueyeats - I need to see a picture of Roman in a BABY pool! Wish I could do that with Molly and JD but neither are fans of the water! JD will chase the hose stream sometimes - bites at it - quite funny!!!! But neither likes being IN the water!

Happy Fourth to everyone! Keep those pups safe and sound that night in particular! As for us it is the three year anniversary of Molly coming home! To remember the stink eye JD gave me for the first few weeks she was here, and now how they are best buds is truly amazing! I'm so thankful!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Milo's mom - so glad to hear from you. I too was starting to get concerned about Rani, but so glad to hear about her long hikes and healthy appetite! That picture of you all is so beautiful!!!!! Happy belated birthday to Milo too! And JD and Molly would be honored to share in birthday cake if that cold ever be arranged. Especially if gentle Roman was there!
> 
> Molly is being quite affected by the heat. She's only eating about one in three meals; poor thing. But since she's still playing and drinking and other things all normal I'm not concerned. She will eat when she's hungry. And I do give her some good organic treats too. JD - not much phases him! Fortunately in Gilbert we aren't getting too much effect from the horrific fires in Prescott, but emotionally the effects of all the fire fighters losing their lives is devastating. So amazingly sad.
> 
> Abbylynn - that grad picture with Blu Bo is so sweet! As are Abbylynn's and Leah Lu's recent pics too!
> 
> Hueyeats - I need to see a picture of Roman in a BABY pool! Wish I could do that with Molly and JD but neither are fans of the water! JD will chase the hose stream sometimes - bites at it - quite funny!!!! But neither likes being IN the water!
> 
> Happy Fourth to everyone! Keep those pups safe and sound that night in particular! As for us it is the three year anniversary of Molly coming home! To remember the stink eye JD gave me for the first few weeks she was here, and now how they are best buds is truly amazing! I'm so thankful!


Thank you! 

Leah Lu and I are working on pies today for Thursday ... gonna have a cookout with some Family on the 4th. Let Mom make 2 cherry pies without getting into trouble! Good Girl Leah Lu! Like to make the pies a day or two before .... nice and chilled that way and set. Not so much stress .... still have the potato salad and baked beans to go. Made 2 cherry pies ... everyone's favorite .... from scratch. Bought some vanilla ice cream to go with some warm pie. 


0702131303 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And Leah Lu is sporting her new red, white, and blue stars bandana.  ......... getting used to it before the party.


0702131315 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0702131316 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mcdavis

Ahhh - she's just so cute. Have a great 4th July.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn...
That 4th o' July Cherry pie looks so delish I am drooling off my chair now! Lol!
And what is Leah Lu stepping on???
Sooo cute!
Looks like a little pink slipper on her foot.




Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> ...Hueyeats - I need to see a picture of Roman in a BABY pool! Wish I could do that with Molly and JD but neither are fans of the water! JD will chase the hose stream sometimes - bites at it - quite funny!!!! But neither likes being IN the water!
> 
> Happy Fourth to everyone! Keep those pups safe and sound that night in particular! As for us it is the three year anniversary of Molly coming home! To remember the stink eye JD gave me for the first few weeks she was here, and now how they are best buds is truly amazing! I'm so thankful!


You too! Have fun!

Will post a pool pic. when I catch Roman in it.
Its been raining cats & dogs so the pool is just there... lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Abbylynn...
> That 4th o' July Cherry pie looks so delish I am drooling off my chair now! Lol!
> And what is Leah Lu stepping on???
> Sooo cute!
> Looks like a little pink slipper on her foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too! Have fun!
> 
> Will post a pool pic. when I catch Roman in it.
> Its been raining cats & dogs so the pool is just there... lol!


Thank you hueyeats ..... I can hardly refrain from cutting that pie! Lol!

That pink thing is just Leah Lu's very first soft teething toy. She is holding it down .... keeping it for herself ... like she does everything! Lol! If she were human I would have to call her "Stingy!"


----------



## Abbylynn

mcdavis said:


> Ahhh - she's just so cute. Have a great 4th July.


Thank you! You have a great 4th of July too!


----------



## Milo's mom

Mmmh! This pie is mouth watering! I swear Leah Lu gets cuter every day! She'll love the party!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Milo's mom - so glad to hear from you. I too was starting to get concerned about Rani, but so glad to hear about her long hikes and healthy appetite! That picture of you all is so beautiful!!!!! Happy belated birthday to Milo too! And JD and Molly would be honored to share in birthday cake if that cold ever be arranged. Especially if gentle Roman was there!
> 
> Molly is being quite affected by the heat. She's only eating about one in three meals; poor thing. But since she's still playing and drinking and other things all normal I'm not concerned. She will eat when she's hungry. And I do give her some good organic treats too. JD - not much phases him! Fortunately in Gilbert we aren't getting too much effect from the horrific fires in Prescott, but emotionally the effects of all the fire fighters losing their lives is devastating. So amazingly sad.
> 
> Abbylynn - that grad picture with Blu Bo is so sweet! As are Abbylynn's and Leah Lu's recent pics too!
> 
> Hueyeats - I need to see a picture of Roman in a BABY pool! Wish I could do that with Molly and JD but neither are fans of the water! JD will chase the hose stream sometimes - bites at it - quite funny!!!! But neither likes being IN the water!
> 
> Happy Fourth to everyone! Keep those pups safe and sound that night in particular! As for us it is the three year anniversary of Molly coming home! To remember the stink eye JD gave me for the first few weeks she was here, and now how they are best buds is truly amazing! I'm so thankful!


Is Miss Molly eating again? I hope she is feeling better so she can celebrate your anniversary with you on July 4th!
We had a thunderstorm this afternoon and it cooled down a little bit..such a relief. Except to Mokie, he is horribly afraid of thunder. He has a special bed in my closet so he can hide and a "thunder shirt" that works well for him.
Sometimes I watch Rani and she looks so very old and delicate...and other times she is full of energy, jumps in the creek to chase ducks and into bushes to hunt lizards. Then she doesn't seem old at all..lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Mmmh! This pie is mouth watering! I swear Leah Lu gets cuter every day! She'll love the party!


Thank you. 

Rani has such loving eyes. That is a really good photo of her face close up. You know .... I can relate to Rani in a sense. I will be 58 August 1st. Not only the copd or any chronic illness for that matter ... just getting older in general has for its good days and it's bad days too. I wish Rani more good ones than the bad. Sometimes life just doesn't seem fair. I guess there is a reason for everything ... even if we may not know why. It is all part of a much greater plan.

Have a great day tomorrow!  Glad to hear things are cooling down some. I am wishing for our temps to go back up a bit and the rain to stop. I want to use my pool and go out on the pontoon! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Awww... Is that a pic of Rani????
Agree with Abbylynn... (You don't look 58 in your pic... Look much younger... Is Leah Lus licks your beauty secrets???  )
Rani has such adorable eyes.
Hope Mokie is ok with the thundershirt on.

Dog Mom 2 2... 
What happen to Miss Molly???
Hope she feels better too for the anniversary.

Anyhoo...
Again. Happi July 4th all.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awww... Is that a pic of Rani????
> Agree with Abbylynn... (You don't look 58 in your pic... Look much younger... Is Leah Lus licks your beauty secrets???  )
> Rani has such adorable eyes.
> Hope Mokie is ok with the thundershirt on.
> 
> Dog Mom 2 2...
> What happen to Miss Molly???
> Hope she feels better too for the anniversary.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> Again. Happi July 4th all.



Lol! hueyeats! ....  My younger look is just hereditary ... for which I am very grateful. Thank you.

I do declare that Leah Lu always looks like she has a smile on that face of hers! ........


0703130830 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0703130830a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I know what it is .... she is smiling and dreaming about the day she gets that bunny out front! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Lol!

Leah Lu looks like she is smiling to me too!
I love a happi face.


----------



## Milo's mom

I noticed Leah Lu always has a smile on her face! I didn't know it's about the bunny! I thought it's just her sweetness shining through....I love looking at her.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hi Abbylynn, Milo's mom, and Hueyeats! 

Molly is fine - eating 75% now so adjusting to the heat it seems! Had JD at vet yesterday. Poor guy having rear leg issues - it appears his right rear knee has no cartilage left - ouch. But with some expensive meds it seems it sold rebuild itself and he will be fine. Thankful!

Glad Rani is doing well on long hikes and I love that close up pic of her too! Does Mokie do well with the thunder shirt? I see those a lot in the catalogs but never heard from an actual person using them if they worked for their dog. 

Hueyeats - I'm still waiting on a pic of Roman in the tub - I mean baby pool! 

Anniversary of her coming home is today & in honor I got this! . Can't get the pic to post right side up, even tried inserting upside down but it just won't take! So either stand on your head to view or turn your laptop upside down! 









Happy fourth to all - Rani, Mokie, Milo, Roman, Leah Lu, Blu Boy, and Abbylynn! Keep the pups safe and sound especially today!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hi Abbylynn, Milo's mom, and Hueyeats!
> 
> Molly is fine - eating 75% now so adjusting to the heat it seems! Had JD at vet yesterday. Poor guy having rear leg issues - it appears his right rear knee has no cartilage left - ouch. But with some expensive meds it seems it sold rebuild itself and he will be fine. Thankful!
> 
> Glad Rani is doing well on long hikes and I love that close up pic of her too! Does Mokie do well with the thunder shirt? I see those a lot in the catalogs but never heard from an actual person using them if they worked for their dog.
> 
> Hueyeats - I'm still waiting on a pic of Roman in the tub - I mean baby pool!
> 
> Anniversary of her coming home is today & in honor I got this! . Can't get the pic to post right side up, even tried inserting upside down but it just won't take! So either stand on your head to view or turn your laptop upside down!
> 
> View attachment 87634
> 
> 
> Happy fourth to all - Rani, Mokie, Milo, Roman, Leah Lu, Blu Boy, and Abbylynn! Keep the pups safe and sound especially today!!!!


Awwwwe ..... poor JD!  I am also happy to hear Molly is doing a bit better in the heat. I wish them both well.

Happy Anniversary to your sweeties and you!  And I love!!! the license plate. What a unique and wonderful idea and way to show your unconditional love for your best friends!

Gotta go and get the dogs ready for the party!  Have a great day! (I hope it quits raining)

EDIT: I just had to fix that beautiful pic! ..... Happy Anniversary and the 4th!




image by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my I forgot to include Edee! Happy fourth Edee! Enjoy your party and that gorgeous pie! Well pie is for two legged creatures only!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ..... poor JD!  I am also happy to hear Molly is doing a bit better in the heat. I wish them both well.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to your sweeties and you!  And I love!!! the license plate. What a unique and wonderful idea and way to show your unconditional love for your best friends!
> 
> Gotta go and get the dogs ready for the party!  Have a great day! (I hope it quits raining)
> 
> EDIT: I just had to fix that beautiful pic! ..... Happy Anniversary and the 4th!


Abbylynn, is the party at your sisters place with the huge fenced in yard? If so the pups will LOVE that!!! Have fun!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, is the party at your sisters place with the huge fenced in yard? If so the pups will LOVE that!!! Have fun!


Thank you!  Eddee says it is ok.

No this party is at our house ... and then the humans are going on the pontoon.  Dogs have to go next time. Brother in law is not a doggie person. He has some major allergies and breathing issues.

Ooops ... gotta go ... they are here!


----------



## Abbylynn

Guess who went on the boat anyhow? 


0704131237 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0704131241a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0704131410 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Yep! I just took her with us! Lol! My BIL was good about it and even played tug of war with Abbylynn. The other three had to stay home this time. They will be next.


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn looks ecstatic! What a happy, happy dog joining you on your boat ride. That looks like so much fun!
Dog Mom 2 2, happy anniversary to you and Molly. :whoo: I'm glad she is feeling a little bit better. I heard that even Phoenix airport had to close down due to extreme heat! I love your new license plate! Maybe I should get "Milo's mom" for mine...Did you ever try glucosamines for JD's knee? I had really good results with Cosequin for Mokie's joint problems. There was a time he couldn't even go for walks but now he loves them again. And Carlson fish oil helps a lot, too.
The thundershirt really works for Mokie's thunderstorm phobia. He goes from wild panic to calm in minutes when I put it on. When he sees me take it out of the cupboard he comes over and puts his head in it. He knows it will help him. I'll take a picture of him in it one of these days. The shirt didn't do that much for Rani's separation anxiety or for Milo's overly excited behavior on car rides ...but the company has a great return policy, so you could always try it.


----------



## Milo's mom

Here is the picture of Mokie in his Thundershirt. I think it's very slimming on him (-;
With all that thick fluffy fur he usually looks much bigger than he really is. Anyway, he even seemed a little disappointed when I took it off him tonight.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> View attachment 88842
> 
> Here is the picture of Mokie in his Thundershirt. I think it's very slimming on him (-;
> With all that thick fluffy fur he usually looks much bigger than he really is. Anyway, he even seemed a little disappointed when I took it off him tonight.


Awwwe .... What a great picture of Mokie! He has such sweet eyes.  Maybe he feels like us when we are nervous. The Thundershirt may have been a relief for his nerves ... sort of like a human taking a calmative or nerve med.

Our July 4th fireworks show ... up close are tonight! Help!!!!! ........ Abbylynn will have to have a melatonin tab at 6pm. Blu Boy will hide behind something or under a bed. I have never given him melatonin. I am afraid to .... he has had allergies to drugs at the vets. Don't want to chance it. Eddee seems ok from last year .... BUT .... This will be all new for miss Leah Lu! I am staying home but on the deck to watch. Everyone else is going on the pontoon to sit and watch. They have them right on the lake at the dam. I am only up on the hill above the lake with a seasonal view. There are leaves on the trees now in the woods ... but in the winter I can see the lake. I can always see the high flying fireworks! 

Lol! I am wishing myself luck tonight! Alone with 4 dogs! Lol! 

Last night they had the 50th Anniversary for the foundation of this community. They had a boat show in the dark ... lasted all night long. Dad went to try and take a pic or two of the boats all lit up on the water. He only got one that was any good. It is hard to see ..... but there were hundreds of boats at "The Parade of Boats" ... so they call it. They decorate their boats in lights and signs ... one even is all decked out with lights saying "USA" on it. Dad said the boats were too far at the other end of the lake to see them well. They go slowly around the entire lake. It was getting late and Dad was tired and came home.

Here is the not so good photo.... Lol! 


2013-07-059522-17-3195524 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And one more of Abbylynn on the boat ....


0704131302 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And another pic of Leah Lu getting ready to bark at a squirrel or something! That white blanket is now on the chair because some little girl puppy chewed a hole in the center of the seat while Mamma was busy cooking dinner. :/ 


0703130828 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

Good luck from me, too! Hope your pack is o.k. And you are enjoying the fireworks!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Good luck from me, too! Hope your pack is o.k. And you are enjoying the fireworks!


Thank you! 

Abbylynn despite taking the melatonin ... hid in the hallway. Blu Boy hid under a stand in the living room. Eddee and Leah Lu stood and watched the fireworks from the sunroom and ate hot dogs with me.  Leah Lu first ran out of the room with the initial "Boom" ... but then came when called .... and the rest is history. After about 1/2 hour she acted as if she didn't even hear them anymore. So I guess it is an even number at my house ....2 for and 2 against. 

The fireworks didn't last as long this year .... it started raining and they just had the grand finale to get it over with! Lol!  They were spectacular though. Residents give monies all year to pay for this event.


----------



## Milo's mom

Milo relaxing after our hike this morning:













.

And my husband made a new movie! I think he did a great job capturing the atmospheres on our walks. Rani is in it, too! 
Here is the link to it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xVggKDxjRw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I think there is just SOMETHING about white dogs that allows them all to look like adorable stuffed animals no matter the size (my 7 lb Molly to ??? lb Roman - and every Milo and Leah Lu and Blu Boy and Leo Bandit in between!). What an adorable pic of Milo! Haven't watched the latest movie yet but I will!

Abbylynn, I love the pic of your picture window with Leah Lu and Eddee on the recliner. No wonder she has barking issues - she is able to see the whole world out there! There's a lot going on in them trees! . Can't believe the different personalities your pups have with what stresses them out, but you sound so on top of it which is great! Good to hear they all survived the fourth! Thank you also for fixing my license plate picture! 

I tried to find the Fromm Holistic food for Molly at Pet Club as well as the standard pet stores. Did you have to order it online? Pet Club has more of the premium products, but they don't have it and of course PetSmart nor PetCo do either. As another notation of how Molly and Leah Lu seem to possibly be kindred spirits - you mentioned she chewed a hole in the recliner chair seat? I have a recliner in my dog room for my dad, and during Molly's growing phase (as is Leah Lu in) one day I came home after making available space to her more generous in the dog room and found a nickel sized hole in the carpet!!!!! Carpet shreds were everywhere back there! I would always peek behind the chair because i thought she may choose to poop back there instead of using the doggie door. Lucky for Miss Molly that hole is BEHIND the recliner and not in the middle of the dog room! Now I have old throw pillows back there and they just think its a soft place to hang. . Stinker!!! 

Mokie's thunder shirt is awesome and so great that he loves it and knows it makes him feel good! I love it when they know we are taking care of them and doing what's best for them! How did Rani do with any fourth celebration noises?

I'm so glad Abbylynn got to go on the boat - she looked delighted! I love it when family members learn how great our dogs can be - kudos to your BL for being a sport! In saying that I think its super important to be respectful of their fears or anxieties, but if they are open to experiences and being educated we need to do that for them. 

Loved the long weekend - gonna be challenging to have a five day work week again! 

Appreciate the forum and you all very much and the great stories, advice, and pictures!


----------



## Abbylynn

Caution ... Wall of Text Ahead! Lol!

Milo's mom - That video is awesome! It is just so beautiful where you live. Because I am lucky enough to live at my Parent's home ... it is a very prestigious area with a few 7 digit homes and more. I usually never speak of this because it sounds like I am bragging. I am not. I am still just plain old me.  Where you live makes my area look like it came from the bottom of a chip bag! Lol!  It would be so awesome to be able to just step outside and see your view(s). I loved that video so much that I bookmarked it. Tell your better half that I am going to use it for meditation.

Also .... the pics of Milo are adorable! 


Dog Mom 2 2 - You are welcome about the picture.

Yes .... Leah Lu has trashed the recliner. It used to be a nice lazy boy.  I am going to have to replace half the house from my doggies. Lol! Not really ..... but I am seriously replacing the carpet.

The story about the carpet ... well ... it is all too familiar. Lol! There is a place in the living room where the carpet seam began to show .... well .... the extra large crate is sitting over it now. Leah found the seam and part of the fibers are missing. There are also a couple lines of the berber carpet missing in the sunroom. I have to crate her while I make dinner or am on the pc while she is going through this teenage terror stage .... or everything will be ruined. She couldn't possibly be teething at this late date could she?

I had to order the fromm online. I order it off of ebay from a company called ... Pet 360. Here is a link if you don't want to use ebay. I use ebay because I use pay pal for everything. I do not like giving out my card numbers all over the place. 

http://www.pet360.com/product/7765/fromm-gold-holistic-adult-dry-dog-food

Also .... my dogs have now decided that they no longer like it. They are crazy! I bought a bag of 4Health and they ate it! Go figure! I try and feed them the 5 star foods ... and they turn their noses up at them. So I guess it will be 4 star foods and additives from now on.

I am seriously thinking about a thundershirt for Abbylynn. I hate giving her drugs. I really do. I just may do this as there is a guarantee for return if it doesn't work. During the fireworks she wouldn't come when called. I just left her alone in the dark hallway so as to not enforce the behavior. 

Blu Boy hiding under the stand in the living room ...he could see Eddee and Leah Lu and I in the sunroom. You know he had to smell the hot dogs. He would come out from the table and stand close to the sunroom. I would just reward him with a piece of hot dog when he made an attempt to join us. He didn't seem quite as bad as last year. Maybe because he is going to be 7 years old. I know that is young for a small breed dog. But it is still considered a senior.

Abbylynn on the boat .... My BIL after over 30 some years has finally fessed up why he doesn't want a dog. He said he would become too attached and when they died or he had to make the choice of sending them to The Rainbow Bridge ... he would not be able to handle it. The subject came about because my BIL's Sister's 14 year old Westie had to be PTS two weeks ago. We were talking about it. 

I find it a shame. My poor Sister (second born of us four Sister's ... I am the first born) has been begging for a dog for over 30 some years.  She just plays with mine and dreams. I feel for her. I kept trying to sell them a sob story of how Eddee would be so much better if he had a single dog household to live in ... like their house. Lol! It didn't work.

You are also correct about the white dogs looking like stuffed animals! Lol! 

Glad you had a good Holiday! I appreciate the Forum and all it's members and advice and stories also! Love the pics as much as I love taking them myself! Lol! 

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention the beef heart. I cooked it this morning. I am not concerned with the dogs eating it raw. Although I did allow Eddee a raw breakfast of it.  The other dogs were still sleeping in Dad's room. I mainly want it to lace their kibble with. I tasted a piece of it myself ... and I have to say I liked it! I may have found a new dish for dinner! It smells good baking. I roasted it at 350 degrees for 1 and 1/2 hours with a tad bit of water in the bottom of a roasting pan ... covered. It was at least a 4 - 6 pound heart.

I should also add that they shrink considerably after baking.

Watched a video on the internet on how to clean it first and then bake.

The gate to the hallway .... We had to improvise a new lock ... and the culprit who can open the gate! Lol!  It slides ... and she found out how to do it. It is much longer than the photo shows with the new lock on it. It normally slides behind the counter and the stand and couch. :/


----------



## Milo's mom

Ha ha..we have the same system for our hallway gate! Milo is the one that had figured out how to open it. Look at Abbylynn's face...so cute, she knows what she did!
My husband is so happy you enjoyed the video. He enjoyed making it. I love how he appreciates the beauty of small moments, like the bird over the water, the butterfly, the bumblebee....We love this creek so much because it is one of the VERY rare spots with water in a 200 mile radius. In the last 19 years I almost never went there during summer because already after 8am these spots are packed with people. It get's as busy as a mall on 12.24...lol. I thank Rani for helping me discover that it is so gorgeous in the early morning. I don't think there is anyone or anything else but her that would have made me get up at 5:30am, especially because I work until 10pm every night. But if we don't walk that early it gets too hot for my little princess. And so we discovered a whole new Sedona.
I think a thundershirt might work well for Abbylynn. And you can return it if it doesn't. The compression does something to a dogs nervous system, the results are pretty amazing.
My husband also didn't want any dogs, no way! I'm ashamed to say I adopted them anyway ....and luckily he is crazy in love with them.
Rani "ate" three (!) couches, a queen sized bed and two down duvets among other things in her lifetime. Unfortunately they weren't even our couches so we had to replace them each time. That was expensive! And it didn't end there ...for example she "opened" and destroyed our wedding presents during our wedding night. I still have books of love poems with pieces bitten out of the corners ..lol. Strange how we seem to love her even more because of it.
Have you considered the Honest Kitchen freeze dried raw food? ( http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ )
It's a little easier to feed then fresh raw but almost as healthy for them. I feed it when I run out of Darwin's Pet frozen raw food (http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ )
No fire works in Sedona...it's not allowed because of fire danger. I wish I had seen the fireworks over your lake! You are so lucky you got to watch them from your sun room! 
Dog Mom 2 2, are there any new pictures of Molly and JD! (-:


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Ha ha..we have the same system for our hallway gate! Milo is the one that had figured out how to open it. Look at Abbylynn's face...so cute, she knows what she did!
> My husband is so happy you enjoyed the video. He enjoyed making it. I love how he appreciates the beauty of small moments, like the bird over the water, the butterfly, the bumblebee....We love this creek so much because it is one of the VERY rare spots with water in a 200 mile radius. In the last 19 years I almost never went there during summer because already after 8am these spots are packed with people. It get's as busy as a mall on 12.24...lol. I thank Rani for helping me discover that it is so gorgeous in the early morning. I don't think there is anyone or anything else but her that would have made me get up at 5:30am, especially because I work until 10pm every night. But if we don't walk that early it gets too hot for my little princess. And so we discovered a whole new Sedona.
> I think a thundershirt might work well for Abbylynn. And you can return it if it doesn't. The compression does something to a dogs nervous system, the results are pretty amazing.
> My husband also didn't want any dogs, no way! I'm ashamed to say I adopted them anyway ....and luckily he is crazy in love with them.
> Rani "ate" three (!) couches, a queen sized bed and two down duvets among other things in her lifetime. Unfortunately they weren't even our couches so we had to replace them each time. That was expensive! And it didn't end there ...for example she "opened" and destroyed our wedding presents during our wedding night. I still have books of love poems with pieces bitten out of the corners ..lol. Strange how we seem to love her even more because of it.
> Have you considered the Honest Kitchen freeze dried raw food? ( http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ )
> It's a little easier to feed then fresh raw but almost as healthy for them. I feed it when I run out of Darwin's Pet frozen raw food (http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ )
> No fire works in Sedona...it's not allowed because of fire danger. I wish I had seen the fireworks over your lake! You are so lucky you got to watch them from your sun room!
> Dog Mom 2 2, are there any new pictures of Molly and JD! (-:


I have not tried freeze dried as of yet. Maybe when they get part way through this bag of 4Health they forced me to buy! Lol! 

Our destructive pups! Oh My! 

Here is today's pics of Leah Lu ........


0708131255b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0708131255a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0708131255 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0708131253 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

She wants in the garage door! Lol! It is hot outside today! .... and humid!!! ........


0708131303a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu says the sun is in her eyes! 


0708131256 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Yes .... I would also like to see some more pics of JD and Molly.


----------



## Milo's mom

Leah Lu's coat looks wonderful! You are doing a great job grooming her! I see your pool is covered up...?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Leah Lu's coat looks wonderful! You are doing a great job grooming her!mi see your pool is covered up...?


Yeah ... pool is covered until we a get a decent day and the rain stops! Lol!  It is hot enough ... but it keeps storming! The pool is also empty until I fill it. Hopefully before Friday I can fill it and use it. I do however have a doctors 6 month wellness check on Thursday. So it won't be on Thursday.


----------



## Milo's mom

Is that Leeo's rose on the one picture with fluffy, sweet Leah Lu?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Is that Leeo's rose on the one picture with fluffy, sweet Leah Lu?


Yes!  That is Leeo's rose bush.

That rose bush is not doing so well this year ..... If it dies I will replace it in his memory. Gotta take time out to "Smell the Roses" in life .............. ;D

Thank you for the compliment on Leah Lu's coat. She is very Poodle like and wirey all at the same time! Lol!  She has a tough coat to get the comb through. But it helps pull out the dead hair. She had her first knot on her top knot today. I was able to pick it out without having to cut her hair. Whew! I am trying to let it grow out to put a bow in it. Lol!

Here she is right now while I am trying to make dinner and type on the pc .... in her lazy mode ...... Lol! ........ Took a quick pic!


0708131639a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Milo relaxing after our hike this morning:
> 
> View attachment 89298
> View attachment 89306
> .
> 
> And my husband made a new movie! I think he did a great job capturing the atmospheres on our walks. Rani is in it, too!
> Here is the link to it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xVggKDxjRw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg


Awesome video! Where was Mokie? So great to know how much you appreciate and respect all that beauty you are surrounded by! Tell him I loved it! I need to get some more of Molly & JD - will share soon!


----------



## Abbylynn

It is still pouring down rain! Is it ever going to stop!?

This is today's photo of Leah Lu after a 6 am morning romp on a potty trip and getting caught in a downpour. LOl! Even though I tried to towel dry her .... She decided to take her flat haired and wet feet onto the chair .... and as usual ... always having something in her mouth! 


0709130734 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

While I was outside with Leah Lu .... Eddee was having his fun in the basement .... where he was not supposed to be! He is such a thinker ..... Here is the way I keep the dogs from going down into the basement .....


0709130727 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee outsmarted me and must have climbed up and over that stand with the newspapers on it! Lol! Not to mention he tore up a section of the newspaper all over the LR floor while I was outside with Leah Lu. He sure does have his ornery days! Here is the little culprit and the actual look on his face when I had to rescue him from out of the basement .... as he somehow closed a door in one of the rooms down there on himself. He was down there barking his fool head off! Lol!  What a character .... always keeps me on my toes ...........


0709130731b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Eddee is just providing you with a little morning hide and seek game! Too funny! He and Leah Lu are quite the escape artists!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Eddee is just providing you with a little morning hide and seek game! Too funny! He and Leah Lu are quite the escape artists!


Lol! Yes they do well being escape artists and thieves! Lol! 

Look at this one from this morning ...... Hahhahahahaha! She never does this .... Lol! Something new while I was typing .... Had her head resting on the footstool watching me.



0709130948a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

That is Leah Lu resting in her crate after her morning breakfast.


----------



## hueyeats

Awww... I love that pose!
Too cute!

Roman have one like that too...


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awww... I love that pose!
> Too cute!
> 
> Roman have one like that too...
> View attachment 90322


Awwwe ..... How cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Just posting some photos I am not sure that I have already posted or not. Just want to be sure to have them. 


0426130752 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130756 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130801b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130802 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130802a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130834 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130833 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426131011 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Oooooh... I adore the way you did LeahLu's lighting.
Love all the light and shadow plays... Beautiful pics.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Oooooh... I adore the way you did LeahLu's lighting.
> Love all the light and shadow plays... Beautiful pics.



Thank you hueyeats.  Mother nature provided me with that lighting during a few beautiful spring mornings .... coming through the window.


0513131756 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


75b0c9f7-5e30-4638-8162-dd2e9ca0dd1a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

MY all time favorite! ..................


0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130800a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130751a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130751 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130814 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Nice!!!
Candy for the eyes.

Think I am gonna steal Leah Lu for a model now (kidding).


----------



## Abbylynn

Funny watching Leah Lu trying to play frisbee with me. Lol! It is as big as she is. I am going to have to go and get one her size. Poor girl. Plus that one is heavy duty rubber! Then we can actually take it outside and throw it!


0712130753a (5) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Today's pic .... "Hey Mom! It finally quit raining! Can we go out now!?" .............


0712130739 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

OMG!!!
Too cute... Big Frisbee small LeahLu... Awww x infinity.
Too precious of a pic.

How about those super lite fabric Frisbee for LeahLu instead???


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> OMG!!!
> Too cute... Big Frisbee small LeahLu... Awww x infinity.
> Too precious of a pic.
> 
> How about those super lite fabric Frisbee for LeahLu instead???


Thanks hueyeats!  Light weight frisbee sounds like the ideal!

Today's pictures. I just love how Leah Lu crosses her back legs all the time when she is lounging ......... She acts like a real lady! LOl! 

Leah Lu is now 10 and 1/2 months old.


0714130843c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

My little sunbather ....


0714130846 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0714130833 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


OMG! This girl is such a lounger! ....... LOl!


0714130813b - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


And a thinker!!!! Lol!  .................


0714130813 - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hueyeats

Yes... I agree.
LeahLu is such a lady!

Love those poses... Too awesome.
(That one arm draping the armchair... )
And her birthday is in Oct??? Or end of Sept???
Cool!

We got Roman in Oct... Last year.
He is with us almost a year now.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Yes... I agree.
> LeahLu is such a lady!
> 
> Love those poses... Too awesome.
> (That one arm draping the armchair... )
> And her birthday is in Oct??? Or end of Sept???
> Cool!
> 
> We got Roman in Oct... Last year.
> He is with us almost a year now.


Leah Lu's Birthday is August 28th and she will be a whole year old ... already!  (Leeo's Birthday was August 26th)

We went swimming today!  .............. It was in the 90's!


0714131423 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Didn't have a good chance to get many pics ...as I was in the pool with Leah Lu and didn't really want to drop my cell phone in the pool! Lol! I also had a leash on her for this first attempt .... just in case she jumped out and tried to run!


0714131423a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I have set up the back yard by the garage into our own personal campground! Lol! What more could these pups ask for? ........


0714131502b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0714131500 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0714131502 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Great pics Leah Lu! Your yard reminds me of my grams in MN. That's a great space you have set up! Sure wish we could be outside more now - AZ is in its monsoon season and it is just too humid and hot even early in the mornings! I'm trying to think of new ways to play with the pups inside - getting creative! . We play the cup game! Take three red solo cups and put treats under two of them and then they sniff and paw at them until they find them!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Great pics Leah Lu! Your yard reminds me of my grams in MN. That's a great space you have set up! Sure wish we could be outside more now - AZ is in its monsoon season and it is just too humid and hot even early in the mornings! I'm trying to think of new ways to play with the pups inside - getting creative! . We play the cup game! Take three red solo cups and put treats under two of them and then they sniff and paw at them until they find them!


I can feel for you! It has been raining here for almost 2 and 1/2 weeks ... non-stop! Flood warnings, tornado's. and high humidity. The last two days are the first real days we have been able to do anything fun outside.

I bought one of those tunnels for agility. Just a small one. I use it indoors and make the dogs run through it to get a ball or any one of their toys. If they bring the ball/toy back trough ... they get a treat.


----------



## Cailin

what a nice bunch of pictures! Leah Lu is really beautiful. So fluffy!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> what a nice bunch of pictures! Leah Lu is really beautiful. So fluffy!


Thank you!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu loves to hold her toys between her front paws and play with them .... while on her back .........


0716131944 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0716131944a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

0716131944b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This is Leah Lu's "Westie" look! Lol! ........


0716131945a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This is just Leah Lu being herself ........


0716131931b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Her and those rags for toys! Lol! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cailin

I love her "westie" look! When Reina does that, she looks like a gremlin. I really love it when they play with their toys when they are on their backs, its so adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> I love her "westie" look! When Reina does that, she looks like a gremlin. I really love it when they play with their toys when they are on their backs, its so adorable!


Lol! I love it too when they play that way. It makes me feel like they are happy campers! 

You should take a pic of Reina doing that and post it.


----------



## Cailin

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! I love it too when they play that way. It makes me feel like they are happy campers!
> 
> You should take a pic of Reina doing that and post it.


Reina doesn't do it very often, but I'll do what I can later today . Is it alright if I post it here?


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> Reina doesn't do it very often, but I'll do what I can later today . Is it alright if I post it here?


Sure you can post it here! Post away! The more the merrier!


----------



## hueyeats

OMG!!!
I really really love LeahLu's pictures of her holding the toys between her paws playing upsidedown.
Its just too cute.

Very "human baby like"...


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> OMG!!!
> I really really love LeahLu's pictures of her holding the toys between her paws playing upsidedown.
> Its just too cute.
> 
> Very "human baby like"...


LOl! That is what I think all the time too ... very human like.


----------



## Cailin

well, apparently since Eevee came home, Reina has been avoiding me. So I'll have to show you a bad attempt at taking her picture while her ears are up:










^^;; I really hate how scruffy she looks there. Mu mum hardly ever combs her hair and she's the kind of dog that you need to brush thoroughly at least once a day. *sigh* I do my best whenever she stays with me.


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> well, apparently since Eevee came home, Reina has been avoiding me. So I'll have to show you a bad attempt at taking her picture while her ears are up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^;; I really hate how scruffy she looks there. Mu mum hardly ever combs her hair and she's the kind of dog that you need to brush thoroughly at least once a day. *sigh* I do my best whenever she stays with me.


Awwwwe ..... She is soooo sweet! Adorable!  Thanks for sharing!

She doesn't look bad. Glad you help out though. Blu Boy is like that. If you do not brush him every day ... he can mat so easily!


----------



## Cailin

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ..... She is soooo sweet! Adorable!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> She doesn't look bad. Glad you help out though. Blu Boy is like that. If you do not brush him every day ... he can mat so easily!


Yeah, but then after they're all clean and free of mats, they look so cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> Yeah, but then after they're all clean and free of mats, they look so cute!


True.  I know mine get super fluffy!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Cailin said:


> Yeah, but then after they're all clean and free of mats, they look so cute!


Cailin, Reina is cute and she doesn't look scruffy at all!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! While the dogs were napping I snuck outside and made a bubble bath pool .... the water was so disgustingly hot! It was 97.7 degrees on the thermometer! Then I heard thunder and got out! Lol! :/


0718131623 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

It was entirely too hot outside for the dogs. They hated their potty breaks today too. 


0714130835 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## mcdavis

Those pics are just too cute - I love the ones of Leah Lu playing on her back. Henry seems to be totally attuned to the camera so whenever I pic it up he assumes a very boring pose!


----------



## Cailin

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Cailin, Reina is cute and she doesn't look scruffy at all!!!!


Thank you!

@Abbylynn: I'm sorry to hear that. Here in the Netherlands, the weather is starting to be warm, but nowhere near 97.7! It's more between 70-77 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Milo's mom

I was laughing about Leah Lu's pictures of her on her back with her toy between her paws...aaawwww! She is such a sweet baby!
I'm glad you finally got to use your pool! Yeah! With bubbles..!!!

Here are my "kids" being a little hot on their morning walk:









And here is my little gremlin with his beloved stick: 

















This afternoon:


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I was laughing about Leah Lu's pictures of her on her back with her toy between her paws...aaawwww! She is such a sweet baby!
> I'm glad you finally got to use your pool! Yeah! With bubbles..!!!
> 
> Here are my "kids" being a little hot on their morning walk:
> 
> View attachment 93594
> 
> 
> And here is my little gremlin with his beloved stick:
> 
> View attachment 93602
> 
> 
> View attachment 93610
> 
> 
> This afternoon:
> View attachment 93618


Thank you everyone! 

Awesome photos! Especially that last one with the lightening and the rainbow! How awesome! You should send that in to a weather station or something to be available for the public to see.

I chuckled when I saw Milo with the stick. Leah Lu and Milo could be twins! Lol!  She loves her sticks too! No kidding! She loves to find them and carry them around!

The pic of your crew is cute as ever too!

Cailin - Tomorrow is supposed to be the final day with the heat advisories. A cool down is coming! Yay!

mcdavis - Henry will learn to pose ... just so he doesn't get startled by the click of the camera. My one Niece accidentally programmed a very loud noise on my cell phone ... made to go off when you used the camera. I didn't know it. I went to take a pic of Abbylynn and a loud noise came out of my phone ... it scared Abbylynn to death! Now Abbylynn has a fear of cameras.


----------



## hueyeats

Cailin said:


> Yeah, but then after they're all clean and free of mats, they look so cute!


Cute pic Caitlin.




Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Cailin, Reina is cute and she doesn't look scruffy at all!!!!


Agree with Dog Mom 2 2, Reina is just cute not scruffy.



Milo's mom said:


> I was laughing about Leah Lu's pictures of her on her back with her toy between her paws...aaawwww! She is such a sweet baby!
> I'm glad you finally got to use your pool! Yeah! With bubbles..!!!
> 
> Here are my "kids" being a little hot on their morning walk:
> 
> View attachment 93594
> 
> 
> And here is my little gremlin with his beloved stick:
> 
> View attachment 93602
> 
> 
> View attachment 93610
> 
> 
> This afternoon:
> View attachment 93618


Hahaha... Milo's Mom comment on the gremlin with a stick got a picture stuck in my head of both LeahLu and Milo in cute cheewok or is it eewok outfits wielding stcks like in star wars. Too cute.



Abbylynn said:


> Hehehe! While the dogs were napping I snuck outside and made a bubble bath pool .... the water was so disgustingly hot! It was 97.7 degrees on the thermometer! Then I heard thunder and got out! Lol! :/
> 
> 
> 0718131623 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> It was entirely too hot outside for the dogs. They hated their potty breaks today too.
> 
> 
> 0714130835 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


I love the light hitting that beachball in the pool.
Leahlu is cutie as usual... Eeeewok! Lol!


We are hot here too...
Roman is a roasting like a turkey when he goes out for his business.


----------



## Adnamac

Abbylynn said:


> It was entirely too hot outside for the dogs. They hated their potty breaks today too.


Glad to know that Welsey isn't the only one. If I didn't know better, I'd think he was being spiteful. Take him out to potty, we're out there in the coolest parts of the yard (ie; in the shade) for a good thirty-fourty minutes. He's sniffing and picking up sticks (yes, he has a stick affair, too!) and doing puppy things. Go inside. Two seconds in he's squatting! Quick interrupt and back out for another twenty minutes, waiting. Nothing. He must have gotten it all out in the house. -_- Go back inside. Not even three steps from the door and there he goes again with the squatting and peeing...

Ugh. He's lucky he's fluffy and cute...


----------



## Abbylynn

Adnamac said:


> Glad to know that Welsey isn't the only one. If I didn't know better, I'd think he was being spiteful. Take him out to potty, we're out there in the coolest parts of the yard (ie; in the shade) for a good thirty-fourty minutes. He's sniffing and picking up sticks (yes, he has a stick affair, too!) and doing puppy things. Go inside. Two seconds in he's squatting! Quick interrupt and back out for another twenty minutes, waiting. Nothing. He must have gotten it all out in the house. -_- Go back inside. Not even three steps from the door and there he goes again with the squatting and peeing...
> 
> Ugh. He's lucky he's fluffy and cute...


Lol! He was trying to tell you it was just too hot to handle out there! Lol!  I know what you mean .... "cute" has it's advantages in the doggie world!

The "stick" affair is too funny!


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Awesome photos! Especially that last one with the lightening and the rainbow! How awesome! You should send that in to a weather station or something to be available for the public to see.
> 
> I chuckled when I saw Milo with the stick. Leah Lu and Milo could be twins! Lol!  She loves her sticks too! No kidding! She
> .


That last picture was taken by my co-worker...not me (-: She is amazing.
I also think Milo and Leah Lu could be twins! 

Adnamac, what kind of sweet, fluffy dog is Wesley?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milos mom - love the pic of the three thirsty pups! How is Rani feeling? 

Milo and Leah Lu do look like twins! Molly does the "I'm a baby on my back in a crib" play thing too - will need to try to get a shot!

Abbylynn, that is one hot bubble bath!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Milos mom - love the pic of the three thirsty pups! How is Rani feeling?
> 
> Milo and Leah Lu do look like twins! Molly does the "I'm a baby on my back in a crib" play thing too - will need to try to get a shot!
> 
> Abbylynn, that is one hot bubble bath!


Hi Dog Mom 2 2! Rani lost some weight but we are working on fattening her up. And she seems full of life and zest. 
We tried playing the cup game...but mine just throw over all cups and eat the treat...I guess that's also fun. Hope the heat breaks for you soon! We have wonderful monsoon storms up here.


----------



## Cailin

Abbylynn said:


> Cailin - Tomorrow is supposed to be the final day with the heat advisories. A cool down is coming! Yay!


Good for you! It's sad when your dog can't enjoy walks. 

@hueyeats: Thanks!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Hi Dog Mom 2 2! Rani lost some weight but we are working on fattening her up. And she seems full of life and zest.
> We tried playing the cup game...but mine just throw over all cups and eat the treat...I guess that's also fun. Hope the heat breaks for you soon! We have wonderful monsoon storms up here.


Milo's mom,
That is exactly how JD and Molly play the game too! I'm glad Rani is full of life and zest!!! That's great news! Was at a pet store today and a rescue was there - I'm still teetering on the do I or don't I add another pup thing. Lots to consider! Right now Molly and JD are up on momma's bed sleeping the afternoon away, two peas in a pod! 

Hope you and the pack have an awesome weekend. Tell your hubby to make another video!


----------



## Abbylynn

I am also glad to hear Rani is doing well. I also second the video! 

Gave the two boys hair cuts today. Blu Boy had himself all knotted again ...I know it is Dad doing it! Lol! 

Eddee just needed one ........


0720131721 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0720131638 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0720131709 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0720131426 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0720131425 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Took me all day long! :/


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Very handsome boys!!!!



Abbylynn said:


> I am also glad to hear Rani is doing well. I also second the video!
> 
> Gave the two boys hair cuts today. Blu Boy had himself all knotted again ...I know it is Dad doing it! Lol!
> 
> Eddee just needed one ........
> 
> 
> 0720131721 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0720131638 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0720131709 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0720131426 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0720131425 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Took me all day long! :/


----------



## Adnamac

Milo's mom said:


> Adnamac, what kind of sweet, fluffy dog is Wesley?


He's a miniature poodle...badly in need of a groom. So...more super fluffy then simply fluffy. Looks like a black and white cotton ball with legs right now. -_-

Abby...the boys looks very handsome in their cut downs!


----------



## hueyeats

Everyone looks so good after the trim.

Roman badly needs one too... Tried trimming his matts (due to his sheds) but I think I better remind myself to schedule his groomer.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks Adnamac and hueyeats.  I think I need new trimmers or a new blade. I have done worn them out! LOl!


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2 and Abbylynn! 
Hubby is working on a movie right now (-: He says it will be ready end of the week..
Milo went to a Sedona Dog in the Park event yesterday. Someone counted 95 dogs there at one time. i'm always impressed by Milo's social skills.







.






.







Rani has to wear a protective collar because she keeps eating the wound dressing off the little wound she has on her hind leg...)-; Poor little girl


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Very handsome boys!!!!


They look beautiful Abbylynn! I wish you could teach me how you do it. I love the way you groom their snouts. I wonder if I could do that for Milo or if the "moustache" would just get caked with red dirt all the time?


----------



## Equinox

They look great!! Rocking those haircuts


----------



## Cailin

Ah, nice haircuts! I should take Reina for a haircut too. I don't really dare to do it myself because she's really skittish.

I'm sure your boys are feeling so much better now!


----------



## mcdavis

You do such a great job with the haircuts. I'm planning to do Henry myself - hope he has the confidence to carry off my efforts!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you everyone! 

I have just practiced for almost 7 years now! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2 and Abbylynn!
> Hubby is working on a movie right now (-: He says it will be ready end of the week..
> Milo went to a Sedona Dog in the Park event yesterday. Someone counted 95 dogs there at one time. i'm always impressed by Milo's social skills.
> 
> View attachment 94098
> .
> View attachment 94106
> .
> View attachment 94114
> 
> Rani has to wear a protective collar because she keeps eating the wound dressing off the little wound she has on her hind leg...)-; Poor little girl
> 
> View attachment 94122


Love these photos!  The thing about the mustaches and beards on these Poodle mixes is that they have to be combed through almost every day or they turn into a huge matted up mess. Then you have to shave their face.  I want to keep Leah Lu's for a while yet ... so it is an every other day affair of thorough combing with a fine tooth comb.

Poor Rani though. How is she doing now?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2 and Abbylynn!
> Hubby is working on a movie right now (-: He says it will be ready end of the week..
> Milo went to a Sedona Dog in the Park event yesterday. Someone counted 95 dogs there at one time. i'm always impressed by Milo's social skills.
> 
> View attachment 94098
> .
> View attachment 94106
> .
> View attachment 94114
> 
> Rani has to wear a protective collar because she keeps eating the wound dressing off the little wound she has on her hind leg...)-; Poor little girl
> 
> View attachment 94122


What kind of wound did Rani get on her leg? Molly had a puppy bumper like that when she got spayed - it worked beautifully and so much more comfy than the hard plastic cones. Hope Rani's wound heals quickly!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2 and Abbylynn!
> Hubby is working on a movie right now (-: He says it will be ready end of the week..
> Milo went to a Sedona Dog in the Park event yesterday. Someone counted 95 dogs there at one time. i'm always impressed by Milo's social skills.
> 
> View attachment 94098
> .
> View attachment 94106
> .
> View attachment 94114
> 
> Rani has to wear a protective collar because she keeps eating the wound dressing off the little wound she has on her hind leg...)-; Poor little girl
> 
> View attachment 94122


Awww Poor Rani.
Hope she feels better soon.
Hurray for Milo's social skills!!!
Hope to see the movie your hubby made... 
I want DH to make a video of Roman too... maybe someday.

Abbylynn... 7 years is a loooong experience...
Wish I have that 7 years in grooming Roman... 
So I didn't end up matting him so bad.:doh:

He is booked for the groomer for a "puppy cut" for next week... It will be $150 since I matted him up real good trying to groom him myself (cutting certain matt spot especially his flanks hence the long hair & cut short hair is matted even worse now... yikes!!!). 
My poor baby is so much in itch & pain (matts, matts ohhh horrors!) right now.


----------



## Abbylynn

Good grief hueyeats! Poor Roman ... Give him a hug from me and tell him it will be alright!  

The very first time I groomed Leeo ... all of his legs were a mess of tiny knots. When I got done with him I can still hear my Mother's exact words .... "Darlene! What have you done to that poor puppy!?" ............. Lol! This brings a smile to my face now. I have come a long long way.

You will have to post some pics of Roman's new doo!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Good grief hueyeats! Poor Roman ... Give him a hug from me and tell him it will be alright!
> 
> The very first time I groomed Leeo ... all of his legs were a mess of tiny knots. When I got done with him I can still hear my Mother's exact words .... "Darlene! What have you done to that poor puppy!?" ............. Lol! This brings a smile to my face now. I have come a long long way.
> 
> You will have to post some pics of his new doo!


Thanks Abbylynn!
I will definitely do that (huggs & new doo).


----------



## Abbylynn

Todays photo's ..... Leah Lu is almost 11 months old.  

We were playing in the sunshine this morning ..............


0724130747a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0724130747b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And I finally was able to get a shot at the whole crew doing their morning greeting ritual. 


0724130826b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And a special pic of Eddee and Abbylynn i caught by luck. Eddee always grooms Abbylynn's face and gives her kisses.  ............


0724130827a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

That's all for now! Thanks for looking!


----------



## mcdavis

Really great pics. I especially like the one of Eddee and Abbylynn, actually no I especially like them all


----------



## hueyeats

^^^ totally agree.
Love all the pics and especially the last one where Abbylynn is being kissed by eddee.


----------



## Milo's mom

I love them all, too! Beautiful, fluffy Leah Lu in the sun, the four of them hanging out, "the kiss"...great pictures!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Milo's mom

Here is the new movie my husband made. :clap2: It's about West Fork Canyon and our early morning walks there with the dogs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHgjgiBUJDU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg
We hope you'll enjoy it.
Wishing everyone a beautiful weekend!


----------



## starrysim

The pic of the four of them hangin' out in the morning sunshine is priceless! Such special moments in life...


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Here is the new movie my husband made. :clap2: It's about West Fork Canyon and our early morning walks there with the dogs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHgjgiBUJDU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg
> We hope you'll enjoy it.
> Wishing everyone a beautiful weekend!


I just watched the new video! It is awesome ... so relaxing. I love these videos!  It is so beautiful there. 

Thanks for sharing and have a great weekend yourselves and your crew!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Just watched the West Fork video - gorgeous!!!! Good work to your hubby BUT please share with him that while the critics corner (me. ) loved the butterfly close ups I missed seeing my three four-legged friends in most of it. They are the stars!!!! Seriously it was gorgeous! 

My boss is in Sedona this weekend giving a lecture and he texted me this morning that they took a Pink Jeep tour - I love those! Have a great rest of your weekend! Again - kudos to your man for a job well done.



Milo's mom said:


> Here is the new movie my husband made. :clap2: It's about West Fork Canyon and our early morning walks there with the dogs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHgjgiBUJDU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg
> We hope you'll enjoy it.
> Wishing everyone a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> The pic of the four of them hangin' out in the morning sunshine is priceless! Such special moments in life...


Thank you!


----------



## hueyeats

Milo's mom said:


> Here is the new movie my husband made. :clap2: It's about West Fork Canyon and our early morning walks there with the dogs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHgjgiBUJDU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg
> We hope you'll enjoy it.
> Wishing everyone a beautiful weekend!


Whoa... Makes me want to go there too.
Great footage.
And have a great week ahead.


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you, everyone, for your feedback on the movie! It's highly appreciated. Next time we'll maybe see more of Rani, Mokie, Milo! (-;


----------



## hueyeats

Hey hey... checking back for more updates for LeahLu.

Oh and Roman got his "puppy cut" (not shaved) and the pic as promised.




















I didn't do it myself as Abbylynn did... 
I muck up the mattss already so needs that pro help.
But Roman did feels much better (and its all about his comfort).


----------



## Abbylynn

Greay pics hueyeats! 

I have not had much time to take pics this week. I have been doing some fall cleaning.

I was actually really angry with the Boy's today. Abbylynn let them out the gate while I was outside with Leah Lu. They peed all over the new hardwood flooring in the hall ... and all over my bathroom ... and all the throw rugs! I was so angry ... I had to take them for a walk to cool off! Uuuuugh!.... Of course after I cleaned everything up and scrubbed all the floors and washed all the throw rugs.

I just don't know what I am going to do with Eddee and Blu Boy and their marking! I thought I had it under control! They get their belly bands off if I use them. I do not know what to do next. ............

What am I going to have to do? Crate and rotate?


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
Oh no about the new hardwood floors!
(Hate it when that happens).

Roman peed at the slider glass door screen and I told DH that Roman could be marking too (he is fixed but still can happen).
I have to clean between the screens (and he scratched the screen as well... so I have a huge hole now... have to fix that yet)too... eek!

Probably your idea of crate & rotate will be a good idea (let one male out at a time right?).
Awww... those darn cute doggies!!!
Still can't but help loving them even if they are buggers.


----------



## Abbylynn

You are sooo correct! I cannot help but love them .... but boy can they push my buttons sometimes! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I love Romans cut!!! It does riek about the marking for you and Abbylnn, but ya still love them pups!!!!

I'm packing to leave for a few days to visit my folks in Fargo and have a in house pet sitter coming to stay with Molly & JD. Both are on meds as of recently for various things, so hate leaving them more than usual. And they know - they are a bit more clingy and needy tonite than norm. But they will be in good hands I know. The most I'm going to miss is our morning ritual of laying in bed, rubbing bellys, hugging, stretching, cuddling, and talking to the man upstairs saying how thankful I am for all good things in my life, especially these two pups!!!! My mornings in Fargo will not be the same! 




hueyeats said:


> Hey hey... checking back for more updates for LeahLu.
> 
> Oh and Roman got his "puppy cut" (not shaved) and the pic as promised.
> View attachment 97561
> View attachment 97569
> View attachment 97577
> 
> 
> I didn't do it myself as Abbylynn did...
> I muck up the mattss already so needs that pro help.
> But Roman did feels much better (and its all about his comfort).


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I love Romans cut!!! It does riek about the marking for you and Abbylnn, but ya still love them pups!!!!
> 
> I'm packing to leave for a few days to visit my folks in Fargo and have a in house pet sitter coming to stay with Molly & JD. Both are on meds as of recently for various things, so hate leaving them more than usual. And they know - they are a bit more clingy and needy tonite than norm. But they will be in good hands I know. The most I'm going to miss is our morning ritual of laying in bed, rubbing bellys, hugging, stretching, cuddling, and talking to the man upstairs saying how thankful I am for all good things in my life, especially these two pups!!!! My mornings in Fargo will not be the same!


Awwwwe .... Have a safe trip! I am sure your pups will miss you ... but will be fine until you get back.  Have a great time too!

I am sorry to hear they are on meds ... hope it is nothing serious.

Speaking of meds ... it reminded me .....

Three nights ago Dad took Blu Boy outside in the dark ... left him run loose as usual to go potty .... and as we have no lights but a regular back door light on the garage door ... living out here in the country it is pitch black at night. So you cannot see the dogs out back after they get so far out in the yard by the woods.

Blu Boy came back crying and limping and wouldn't put any pressure on his back leg. Scared me to death! I thought maybe he had tripped in a hole and broken his leg! It seems he must have stepped into a ground nest of hornets. poor boy! I am so glad he is not allergic to bee stings ... and that I had some actual canine pain meds in the house. He is alright thank goodness.


You should call Molly and JD on the phone and talk to them while you are gone. We used to do that when I was a kid and we went on vacation. We would call home and talk to Blackie .... my childhood 12 pound Terrier mix. He would be so homesick for us he wouldn't hardly eat while we were gone. One time he didn't eat for a week .... thought he was going to die! That is when we decided we had better call him and talk to him. He stayed with a relative too! They said he wouldn't even eat steak! Lol! But he made it and lived to be 17 years old. 

Was going through some pictures I have on Photobucket and was downloading and putting them on discs. I found this one of Eddee I made ... I love it! Forgot all about it! Lol! 



Gotta love that Boy no matter how frustrating he can be!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, I love that you suggested talking to the pups on the phone! Pup sitter is sending me daily texts and pics so don't feel the need yet but ........ 
So sorry about Blu Boy stepping in the hornets nest - how is his foot doing now? Hate it when these little guys hurt themselves! 
Recent news story here where I'm visiting (Fargo ND) is of a blankety blank guy who was running a puppy mill outside of town and he was arrested and authorities found175 small breed dogs in kennels stacked five high & these poor little things were laying in their own filth, no water, no exercise. And we all know the rest of the story. Uggghh!!!!!! 
The community is following the dogs story and many of them are already done with vet care and in foster or permanent homes learning what the real and good world is all about. They now count over 200 dogs due to pregnancies and that number is still growing. Sure wish I could take one of these needy guys home with me, but since I can't I'm just so glad the community is caring so much about their recovery and future! 



Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... Have a safe trip! I am sure your pups will miss you ... but will be fine until you get back.  Have a great time too!
> 
> I am sorry to hear they are on meds ... hope it is nothing serious.
> 
> Speaking of meds ... it reminded me .....
> 
> Three nights ago Dad took Blu Boy outside in the dark ... left him run loose as usual to go potty .... and as we have no lights but a regular back door light on the garage door ... living out here in the country it is pitch black at night. So you cannot see the dogs out back after they get so far out in the yard by the woods.
> 
> Blu Boy came back crying and limping and wouldn't put any pressure on his back leg. Scared me to death! I thought maybe he had tripped in a hole and broken his leg! It seems he must have stepped into a ground nest of hornets. poor boy! I am so glad he is not allergic to bee stings ... and that I had some actual canine pain meds in the house. He is alright thank goodness.
> 
> 
> You should call Molly and JD on the phone and talk to them while you are gone. We used to do that when I was a kid and we went on vacation. We would call home and talk to Blackie .... my childhood 12 pound Terrier mix. He would be so homesick for us he wouldn't hardly eat while we were gone. One time he didn't eat for a week .... thought he was going to die! That is when we decided we had better call him and talk to him. He stayed with a relative too! They said he wouldn't even eat steak! Lol! But he made it and lived to be 17 years old.
> 
> Gotta love that Boy no matter how frustrating he can be!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, I love that you suggested talking to the pups on the phone! Pup sitter is sending me daily texts and pics so don't feel the need yet but ........
> So sorry about Blu Boy stepping in the hornets nest - how is his foot doing now? Hate it when these little guys hurt themselves!
> Recent news story here where I'm visiting (Fargo ND) is of a blankety blank guy who was running a puppy mill outside of town and he was arrested and authorities found175 small breed dogs in kennels stacked five high & these poor little things were laying in their own filth, no water, no exercise. And we all know the rest of the story. Uggghh!!!!!!
> The community is following the dogs story and many of them are already done with vet care and in foster or permanent homes learning what the real and good world is all about. They now count over 200 dogs due to pregnancies and that number is still growing. Sure wish I could take one of these needy guys home with me, but since I can't I'm just so glad the community is caring so much about their recovery and future!


Wow! The puppy mill story brought tears to my eyes ... I get such a horrible mental picture and so depressed knowing how some humans treat animals ... period! I am so glad the community is doing what they can to help these poor innocent dogs and puppies. I wish I could save them all. If I ever won a few million I know I would be starting a no-kill rescue.

Blu Boy is OK.  Thursday was my B-day and I didn't get to go on the boat! It rained and was nasty outside.  But I still have a while to get out there. I put it on my list of things to do! Lol! 

Maybe I will take a few pics today .............

Have a great rest of the time on your visit. I am with you though ... I sure wish I was able to save one of those poor dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Today's photo ..... I finally tried a hair bow .... If Leah Lu were a human she would be too much of a tomboy to wear one! Lol!  She was not too fond of it ... but didn't put up too much of a fuss. I took it out after about five minutes. I just had to see what she would look like.


0805131722b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

"Awwwwe Mom! .... PLease take this out!?"


0805131722a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

OMG!!!!!!!! She looks like such a gorgeous girl!!!!!!!!!



Abbylynn said:


> Today's photo ..... I finally tried a hair bow .... If Leah Lu were a human she would be too much of a tomboy to wear one! Lol!  She was not too fond of it ... but didn't put up too much of a fuss. I took it out after about five minutes. I just had to see what she would look like.
> 
> 
> 0805131722b by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> "Awwwwe Mom! .... PLease take this out!?"
> 
> 
> 0805131722a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu says Thank You! 

I hope to get her used to it .... just for times I want her to look different. I am only trimming her top knot .... no heavy duty hair cutting!  I just love her in yellow and purple.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Molly didn't care for hers from the groomer either!

Upside down pics again!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> View attachment 99738
> View attachment 99746
> 
> 
> Molly didn't care for hers from the groomer either!
> 
> Upside down pics again!


Molly looks absolutely precious in her bows too! 

I have two bows ... but just used the one .... sort of like "Pebbles" from the "Flintstones. Lol! I think I just gave Leah Lu another nickname! "Pebbles" 

Pics all fixed! .......... Molly .......


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Thanks, Abbylynn!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Thanks, Abbylynn!!!


You are welcome! 

One more so you can see the cute bows I have .....


0805131721 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Today Dad just got home from having his colonoscopy done. Doesn't have to go back for 5 years.  Looks good. Try and keep a good man down while he is under the influence of happy meds. Lol! Uuuugh!

Anyhow .... Leah Lu looks like a little lamb .........


0806131345 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And all that dog food just got here (mail ordered) .... If my three picky dogs do not like any of these ... it is just going to have to be tough love! Leah Lu will eat anything and everything! Lol!  Three different kinds of Fromm and Sun Dancer ... and a bag of TOTW.

And I can hardly believe Leah Lu will be one year old in 23 days.  My little girl is almost all grown up ............


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Aw, you look so cute Leah Lu.


----------



## mcdavis

Aww - she's just so adorable. Hard to believe she's almost a year old - time flies.


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy belated Birthday, Darlene! 
Leah Lu and Molly look really adorable with the little bows! Yes, lilac or violet and yellow definitely are Leah Lu's colors...cute little lamb she is! 
And Roman looks so sweet with his new puppy haircut. From the pictures I get the feeling he really likes it.
Dog Mom 2 2, I hope you are enjoying your vacation. Will you adopt one of the puppy mill dogs? The story breaks my heart.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Darlene!
> Leah Lu and Molly look really adorable with the little bows! Yes, lilac or violet and yellow definitely are Leah Lu's colors...cute little lamb she is!
> And Roman looks so sweet with his new puppy haircut. From the pictures I get the feeling he really likes it.
> Dog Mom 2 2, I hope you are enjoying your vacation. Will you adopt one of the puppy mill dogs? The story breaks my heart.


Thank you all! And thank you for the belated B-Day wishes. 

How is everything with your crew? I imagine you have been busy and not had much time to post.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Oh I'm sorry Abbylynn, I didn't know it was your b-day or I would've said something. So Happy Belated Birthday!!! I hope you had a fantastic day!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh I'm sorry Abbylynn, I didn't know it was your b-day or I would've said something. So Happy Belated Birthday!!! I hope you had a fantastic day!


Thank you!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn, happy belated bday too! Hope you and the pups and your dad had a get one! Love the pics of the ups with sunglasses on the random pix thread!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn, happy belated bday too! Hope you and the pups and your dad had a get one! Love the pics of the ups with sunglasses on the random pix thread!


Thank you!  Had a good day ... but it rained so I didn't get my boat ride.  But there is still summer time left for that! 

Lol! on the sunglass pics!


----------



## Abbylynn

Today's photo's ...... 


0809131022b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0809131035 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Smiley Girl .....


0809131038 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0809131041 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

One of Mr. Eddee ........ Since he is a part of Leah Lu's life ... and poor Eddee has taught her to wrestle too well. She torments him sometimes and he runs to me for help ... and then Leah Lu gets a "time-out" :/


0807131226 by Leah Lu, on Flickr



Thanks for looking!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

The "smiley girl" pic and the one after that made me LOL. Too cute. 

Ooops, have to add: all are cute, of course, but those 2 pics did make me laugh.


----------



## Abbylynn

reynosa_k9's said:


> The "smiley girl" pic and the one after that made me LOL. Too cute.
> 
> Ooops, have to add: all are cute, of course, but those 2 pics did make me laugh.


Lol! Thanks! Me too .... Leah Lu has a way of making you smile each and every day ... great medicine!  ... That is ... when she is not being ornery! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my, Leah Lu, what big teeth you have! 

All pics too cute!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh my, Leah Lu, what big teeth you have!
> 
> All pics too cute!!!


Thank you!  

Have you made it home yet to your little sweeties?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Yes, Was home Late monday night and they were in excellent hands. They were very much tired because dog sitter was only gone for a few hours at a time rather than my usual 8/9 weekdays, but that's okay. They had extra love! Molly was a challenge with her ear meds, but gave kisses afterward so she couldn't be too mad. 

Milo's mom - i didn't bring home another puppy from that mill situation. It was a bit out of town, but more so really seriously considering all feedback and my own pups too. I think a lot of things through for a long time! 

I love the pic of Leah Lu's big upside own smile! Shes quite the ham!


----------



## Milo's mom

Those are the cutest pictures EVER! Unbelievable! The one of Leah Lu "eating" Abbylynn's leg is so darn cute! And the "smiles"..! Thank you for sharing. I'm really enjoying this thread.
Dog Mom 2 2, welcome back home! It says a lot about you that you consider these important decisions with such care! I hope Molly's ear is better soon. Do you think it might it be a yeast infection?
I had another phone consultation with the vet about Rani's benign "button tumor" on her leg. Hopefully we will be able to help her now. Other than that she is doing really well.:clap2:
Poor Milo was bitten by a flea after all. We think it was really just one bite but he had a major allergic reaction. His skin was peeling of his back and he was going crazy. It was hard to watch. And nothing seemed to help much. He is getting a little better now. Maybe tonight he will sleep through the night. I just feel so helpless when one of my babies is in pain.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Those are the cutest pictures EVER! Unbelievable! The one of Leah Lu "eating" Abbylynn's leg is so darn cute! And the "smiles"..! Thank you for sharing. I'm really enjoying this thread.
> Dog Mom 2 2, welcome back home! It says a lot about you that you consider these important decisions with such care! I hope Molly's ear is better soon. Do you think it might it be a yeast infection?
> I had another phone consultation with the vet about Rani's benign "button tumor" on her leg. Hopefully we will be able to help her now. Other than that she is doing really well.:clap2:
> Poor Milo was bitten by a flea after all. We think it was really just one bite but he had a major allergic reaction. His skin was peeling of his back and he was going crazy. It was hard to watch. And nothing seemed to help much. He is getting a little better now. Maybe tonight he will sleep through the night. I just feel so helpless when one of my babies is in pain.



Poor poor Milo! 

But Yay! for Rani!  .................

Thank you Milo's mom. I am so sorry Milo is allergic to fleas. I know what that is like from having Lucy. She was the same way ... horrible scratching and hair loss and bleeding. Lucy was the dog that I adopted and was soooooo DA I had to give her away ... to a relative .... to an only dog household. She is still a scrappy lady. Lol! 

Well .... I am off to cut Leah Lu's hair. Will return with photos some time today! 

Have a great weekend! .... and give your crew a pat from me.


----------



## Abbylynn

As promised ... Leah Lu and her groom. I still have a bit to go ... but we will finish up the fine lines and make her smooth tomorrow. She is tired of standing on the table. 


0810131424 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0810131427 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0810131425d by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Lol! She started to fall asleep standing up ..... poor girl.


0810131425c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Relaxing with her puppy toy .....


0810131442a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh no, poor Milo. Guess I've never experienced an allergic reaction like that with my pups. Poor thing. I know exactly you feel, Milo's Mom. Molly's ear infection from last week and her back leg is bothering her too but she can't take that pain med until we get her liver checked again. I can tell she is quite uncomfortable at times and it makes me very sad. 

Leah Lu's cut is cute! Molly got a cut today too but with her groomer. I can only trim tails and ears and faces. . You do a great job, Darlene!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh no, poor Milo. Guess I've never experienced an allergic reaction like that with my pups. Poor thing. I know exactly you feel, Milo's Mom. Molly's ear infection from last week and her back leg is bothering her too but she can't take that pain med until we get her liver checked again. I can tell she is quite uncomfortable at times and it makes me very sad.
> 
> Leah Lu's cut is cute! Molly got a cut today too but with her groomer. I can only trim tails and ears and faces. . You do a great job, Darlene!


Thank you! 

I couldn't wait until tomorrow to finish Leah Lu's groom ... so here is the finished product .... after we took a break and ate dinner.


0810131819 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Lol! Licking her nose ....


0810131807a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Doing "Pretties" .....


0810131807c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

My Favorite one today ......


0810131811 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

You should post a picture of Molly's new groom!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I see such similarities of Leeo Bandit in her face. Of course I know I'm only going off of pictures. She looks adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I see such similarities of Leeo Bandit in her face. Of course I know I'm only going off of pictures. She looks adorable!


You are absolutely correct. They have to be related .... it is eerie at times. I know the note that came with Leah Lu from where Dad got her looks identical to the writing on the note Leeo and Blu Boy's person/breeder sent home with them. Hmmmmmmmm .......... Sure makes me wonder. She also has many similarities in temperament and personality ... along with the stubborn streak and the smarts.


----------



## Cailin

Wow! Nice grooming! Whenever my mum tries to groom Reina she ends up looking really scruffy because she never wants to sit still. I love the one where she's licking her nose!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> Wow! Nice grooming! Whenever my mum tries to groom Reina she ends up looking really scruffy because she never wants to sit still. I love the one where she's licking her nose!



Thank you!  I started her right off the bat .... as soon as I got her to introduce my tools and especially the nail clippers! Lol! Leah Lu holds incredibly still for me like Blu Boy and Leeo did. The other two I didn't get to train them from a young age like my white dogs. I have tried .... they do fairly well ... Abbylynn the best behaved of the two ... but Eddee is murder when it comes to his feet! Lol!


----------



## Cailin

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you!  I started her right off the bat .... as soon as I got her to introduce my tools and especially the nail clippers! Lol! Leah Lu holds incredibly still for me like Blu Boy and Leeo did. The other two I didn't get to train them from a young age like my white dogs. I have tried .... they do fairly well ... Abbylynn the best behaved of the two ... but Eddee is murder when it comes to his feet! Lol!


I'd like to do that with Eevee as well, she doesn't need to be trimmed, but I'm getting her used to being combed and having her teeth brushed. I haven't cut her nails yet since the vet says it should happen naturally while she walks... I'm considering taking her to the other vet and ask them to teach me how to cut her nails because she has black nails and I have never done it, so I'm more than a bit nervous about the whole idea.


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> I'd like to do that with Eevee as well, she doesn't need to be trimmed, but I'm getting her used to being combed and having her teeth brushed. I haven't cut her nails yet since the vet says it should happen naturally while she walks... I'm considering taking her to the other vet and ask them to teach me how to cut her nails because she has black nails and I have never done it, so I'm more than a bit nervous about the whole idea.


I know ... I do not like black nails. Abbylynn's are all black. Blu Boy's are mixed and Eddee's are mixed. Leah Lu's are all white but one ... and it is brown.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! Look what I found ......


0813131402b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Funny for Abbylynn who does not like crates ! Lol! 


0813131403 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0813131418a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## starrysim

What a cutie, as always! This thread is always a little pick-me-up  I would love to see Leah Lu romp around with Luna, they would be so cute all black & white  How much does Leah Lu weigh?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Awesome pics of Leah Lu & Abbylnn especially since she's not a crate fan! True friendship! Luna is adorable too!


----------



## Cailin

How nice! I think Leah Lu and Abbylnn look really good together ^_^


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> What a cutie, as always! This thread is always a little pick-me-up  I would love to see Leah Lu romp around with Luna, they would be so cute all black & white  How much does Leah Lu weigh?


Thanks everyone! 

Leah Lu weighs about 15 pounds but is supposed to only weigh 14 pounds per vet. We are working on that. She loves her food and it is so hard with her. For some reason she thinks she is a Lab and hungry 24/7. Great for training though! 

That would be fun to watch Luna and Leah Lu romp around together ... She LOVES wrestling and being chased with a toy or bone hanging out of her mouth. She plays "keep-away" Lol! It is comical. She will run and the other dogs will take chase. Once they catch up ... as she is very fast ... she turns her rear to them so they cannot reach what she has in her mouth! It is sooooo cute! She makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> How nice! I think Leah Lu and Abbylnn look really good together ^_^


Thank you!  Leah Lu and Abbylynn are quite close. They are so cute to watch play together too ... due to their size differences.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Awesome pics of Leah Lu & Abbylnn especially since she's not a crate fan! True friendship! Luna is adorable too!


They sure are friends! Best friends! All of our dogs are cuties! 

Leah Lu and Eddee are my "watch" dogs! Lol!



0810131824 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Cailin

Abbylynn said:


> They sure are friends! Best friends! All of our dogs are cuties!
> 
> Leah Lu and Eddee are my "watch" dogs! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 0810131824 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Hahaha, I love that picture! Watch dogs indeed! I love the contrast in their fur colors.


----------



## Milo's mom

I love the pictures of Abbylynn and Leah Lu in her crate, the are obviously BFFs!
So cute!
My hubby re-did the movie with LOTS of dog footage...he listens to his critics (-;
I hope you are all having a beautiful Sunday.

https://vimeo.com/72356107# 
You'll need a password: Morning


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> I love the pictures of Abbylynn and Leah Lu in her crate, the are obviously BFFs!
> So cute!
> My hubby re-did the movie with LOTS of dog footage...he listens to his critics (-;
> I hope you are all having a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/72356107#
> You'll need a password: Morning


Loved loved loved the video! It made my Sunday evening!  

So beautiful and you can see that the dogs really enjoy their adventures! Thank you for sharing!

I wanted to mention that when Milo barked ... Leah Lu barked back! Lol!


----------



## Milo's mom

Abbylynn said:


> Loved loved loved the video! It made my Sunday evening!
> 
> So beautiful and you can see that the dogs really enjoy their adventures! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I wanted to mention that when Milo barked ... Leah Lu barked back! Lol!


Thank you, Abbylynn!
So funny that Leah Lu barked when he heard Milo! 
I always wonder if her bark sound similar to his?

Milo still has the allergy on his back. We have a new holistic vet in town and she does house calls! She came to see him Thursday. All my dogs loved her, they just curled up at her feet and slept. No stress! What a difference to taking them to a vet's office! She also saw Rani for a check up and the wart thingy on her leg which is much better now. Rani is doing really good. Mokie she saw for a bite he got on his snout from another dog we met on the trail. And Milo to make sure that his allergy really is an allergy, which it is. She tried a few things for him, hopefully he will be better soon.
We are planning to take the dogs on a trip to the Big Sur (California) area next month again. So Rani can run at the beach! I hope it will work out. It's not easy to find accommodations with three dogs..


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Seriously? Another dog bit Mokie on the snout? WTH?

Ok - so the video! Love it!

First - noticed a minimum of four wardrobe changes for diva mom!
Second - much more pup time with your three-pack which was sooooo nice!
Third - loved Milo's wet heavier than usual tail wagging in the water!
Fourth - loved the Mokie belly rub while other pups frolicking!
Fifth - first time to see hubby. Am wondering where I may find one similar. 

So glad you both share this love for you four legged family! Please keep sharing!



Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Abbylynn!
> So funny that Leah Lu barked when he heard Milo!
> I always wonder if her bark sound similar to his?
> 
> Milo still has the allergy on his back. We have a new holistic vet in town and she does house calls! She came to see him Thursday. All my dogs loved her, they just curled up at her feet and slept. No stress! What a difference to taking them to a vet's office! She also saw Rani for a check up and the wart thingy on her leg which is much better now. Rani is doing really good. Mokie she saw for a bite he got on his snout from another dog we met on the trail. And Milo to make sure that his allergy really is an allergy, which it is. She tried a few things for him, hopefully he will be better soon.
> We are planning to take the dogs on a trip to the Big Sur (California) area next month again. So Rani can run at the beach! I hope it will work out. It's not easy to find accommodations with three dogs..


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Seriously? Another dog bit Mokie on the snout? WTH?
> 
> Ok - so the video! Love it!
> 
> First - noticed a minimum of four wardrobe changes for diva mom!
> Second - much more pup time with your three-pack which was sooooo nice!
> Third - loved Milo's wet heavier than usual tail wagging in the water!
> Fourth - loved the Mokie belly rub while other pups frolicking!
> Fifth - first time to see hubby. Am wondering where I may find one similar.
> 
> So glad you both share this love for you four legged family! Please keep sharing!


You are so funny! 
Glad you liked the video. Hubby asks if you saw that the title of the video is "Mornings" = plural, not just one morning, hence the wardrobe changes!
He appreciates the compliments. 
Milo's coat is longer than usual, I'm afraid I could irritate his skin even more if I groomed him. He has a bushy little tail now. It rained a lot the last couple of weeks so now he can't swim in the creek anymore because I'm concerned about the water quality. 
Yes, a Weimaraner bit Mokie, we had already passed them on the trail when he swung his head around and bit. Ouch. We first thought he had only snapped at Mokie and only saw the wounds after they were gone. I really hope it won't scar, (but my husband thinks Mokie looks even more handsome with a little scar).


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom,

Yep, I did notice the plural title change! Was just being funny with all my comments. Really enjoyed it! Poor Mokie! Hope his nose will heal fine and a little scar will give him even more character. Glad Rani looked so good in the videos too - is she doing well lately?

Have a great week! We are still in the 100s here and very humid!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

I am glad Rani is doing so well ... but poor Mokie and Milo. 

I was wondering if Milo and Leah Lu sounded alike also .... but there is a tad bit of a difference I think. But they are close! And Milo looks even more like Leah Lu with his hair longer. He is really handsome that way.

I hope they can get Milo's skin under control. I bet he misses the swimming. And I did notice that he has the same habit of picking up sticks as Leah Lu. She has done that since she was 9 weeks old. She still seems to always have something hanging out of her mouth most of the time. Here is another picture of Leah Lu with something in her mouth ... I don't think I already posted it???? Lol! 



9245280409_414717ca8f by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I hope you all have a safe trip when you go ... and plenty of photo's too! 

Queen of the Couch! Lol!


0815131414 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn,

I keep forgetting to share that from your comment about using an agility tunnel a month or so ago I pulled out a tunnel (very similar) from a kids play set I bought last year specifically for JD to play in. We pop it up in the living room now and then and while both pups used to be afraid to go through it now they love it! A little bit of indoor ET! 

Queen below is so cute! Also loved the photos of Eddee and she on the recliner being watch dogs posted earlier in the weekend! Have a good week!

Queen of the Couch! Lol!


0815131414 by Leah Lu, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you Dog mom 2 2 

I took my dog's tunnel outside just the other afternoon ... and they wouldn't play in it! I guess they only like it indoors. Too many other things outside for them to do and smell. :/

You have a great week also!


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! ........


0819131242 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131241f by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131240f by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131240d by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131242b by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131240a by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131241d by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0819131241 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

And ............. I was surprised today with something as a Belated B-Day present! Yay! I am just a little Kid in a Big Person's body. 

Now the dogs and I have a rain proofed place to camp out in! Thank you Dad!!!!! 



0819131505a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0819131505b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0819131504b (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I know what Eddee and Leah Lu and I will be doing this week! 

Our old tent got wet with the dew and we couldn't use it anymore ... unless we wanted to get all wet overnight. :/


Leah Lu with my one Niece .......


8954105457_f12a687599 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu .... always chewing on something!!! .....


0824130718b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0824130718c by Leah Lu, on Flickr




And Eddee .... OH Eddee!!!! Lol! .......



0823131923 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I love that dog! Lol! XD


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Too funny! Queen of the mountain! No insult intended to your dad! 



Abbylynn said:


> Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Too funny! Queen of the mountain! No insult intended to your dad!


ROTFLMBO! ........... :laugh: 

I feed them all tooooo well! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

What does ROTFLMBO mean? 



Abbylynn said:


> ROTFLMBO! ........... :laugh:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Eddee: Guardian of the Newspapers. 

Leah Lu is, as always, cute as ever!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> What does ROTFLMBO mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Abbylynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMBO! ........... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> It just means I found it funny. No insults to Dad intended. Dad and I always tease about how much weight he has gained since I started cooking. Lol! It means "Rolling On The Floor Laughing My "rear end" Off!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Eddee: Guardian of the Newspapers.
> 
> Leah Lu is, as always, cute as ever!


Thank you! 

Eddee is the guardian of everything! Lol! It is a contest between Leah Lu and himself too.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I knew it was something about laughing my butt off, but didn't know the first few letters! Good I didn't insult him!


----------



## Milo's mom

Those pictures of Leah Lu in her princess collar with the yellow ball are so cute!!!
And the picture of "the Queen of the Dad Mountain" is precious. :wave:
Eddee is such a sweetie. 
I love your green tent! Have you slept in it yet?
Dog Mom 2 2, are there any pictures of the agility tunnel?

My friends adopted a lab/heeler puppy today at the a Humane Society. She is 14 weeks old. On their way home they came by our house to pick up puppy stuff. Unfortunately all the pictures are unfocused, I guess we were all too excited....














.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Those pictures of Leah Lu in her princess collar with the yellow ball are so cute!!!
> And the picture of "the Queen of the Dad Mountain" is precious. :wave:
> Eddee is such a sweetie.
> I love your green tent! Have you slept in it yet?
> Dog Mom 2 2, are there any pictures of the agility tunnel?
> 
> 
> My friends adopted a lab/heeler puppy today at the a Humane Society. She is 14 weeks old. On their way home they came by our house to pick up puppy stuff. Unfortunately all the pictures are unfocused, I guess we were all too excited....
> 
> 
> View attachment 104641
> View attachment 104649
> .
> View attachment 104657


What a pretty puppy!  Congratulations to your friends! 

Thank you for the compliments. 

Haven't had a chance to use the tent like I had wanted ... weather. But tomorrow night looks great so far! Cannot do it tonight ... it is (Leeo's) and Blu Boy's and Dad's Birthday today! Busy! Lol! (Have a cake in the oven right now and it is only 7:30 am. Lol!)

Sleeping in the tent tomorrow night will be cool ... because Wednesday is Leah Lu's First Birthday! I am happy and I am sad. They grow up way too fast.  Now I want another puppy! Lol! ..... I cannot help it ... I am a puppy nut! Love raising them!


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy Birthday, Blue Boy and Dad! And Leeo will always be in your heart. <3
What kind of cake are you making for them? I have the feeling it's going to be very good!
Keeping my fingers crossed that you can use the tent soon! I love the green color of it.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Blue Boy and Dad! And Leeo will always be in your heart. <3
> What kind of cake are you making for them? I have the feeling it's going to be very good!
> Keeping my fingers crossed that you can use the tent soon! I love the green color of it.


Thanks Milo's Mom! They all appreciate the Birthday Wishes! 

I am making a white dog cake recipe that uses honey in place of sugar ... and a cream cheese/yogurt icing.  I will make that on Leah Lu's Birthday.

I just finished this apple pie .... It is an "I Love You" pie for Dad. Mother (RIP) used to make them for him all the time when she was still alive. I know he will love it!  I made my Mother a promise the day she was dying that I would see to it that everything went well and that Dad was taken care of properly. This is just one little thing I do for her. 

The "I Love You" pie .......... 


0826131140 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Damon'sMom

I just love all of these photos.


----------



## Milo's mom

Oh Abbylynn, this cake looks so yummy! Dad is so lucky to have you as his daughter. I'm sure this means so much to him. 

My mom also passed away 12 years ago. That was very hard. My dad almost died a year and half later. We went back to Germany for a few month to be with him. Then he miraculously recovered 100% from "terminal" cancer... and two years ago, at 75, he got married to a much younger, pretty artist! They are traveling the world together and are having a fabulous time.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Oh Abbylynn, this cake looks so yummy! Dad is so lucky to have you as his daughter. I'm sure this means so much to him.
> 
> My mom also passed away 12 years ago. That was very hard. My dad almost died a year and half later. We went back to Germany for a few month to be with him. Then he miraculously recovered 100% from "terminal" cancer... and two years ago, at 75, he got married to a much younger, pretty artist! They are traveling the world together and are having a fabulous time.


What an awesome outcome for your Dad! 

I am sorry for the loss of your Mother.

Poor Leah Lu got her first bee sting in her left front foot on everyone's Birthday ... just two days before her own.  This is her on the couch holding her little foot up. I called the vet and they said to give her 25 mg benadryl three to four times a day for the swelling. I couldn't find the bee or wasp that stung her. She has no stinger in her foot. Dad just cut the lawn ... and I bet there was a bee in the yard that couldn't fly and she stepped on it.

Poor little girl ..... I know how much that hurts.


0826131623 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

So far it is just swelling and she seems fine ... other than still limping.


----------



## starrysim

Awww poor girl! It's so heartbreaking when they hold their paw up like that. I recently stepped on Luna's foot accidentally, and my dad, who was watching, said it looked really bad, and he seriously thought I may have broken it, the way he saw it bend. She was holding her paw up and looked so sad. Thankfully, she felt better in a few minutes. I bet the bee sting took longer to go away


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Awww poor girl! It's so heartbreaking when they hold their paw up like that. I recently stepped on Luna's foot accidentally, and my dad, who was watching, said it looked really bad, and he seriously thought I may have broken it, the way he saw it bend. She was holding her paw up and looked so sad. Thankfully, she felt better in a few minutes. I bet the bee sting took longer to go away


Yep ... She got stung at approximately 4:10 pm ... I looked at the clock. I gave her a benadryl at 4:25 pm after I called the Vet. I gave her another benadryl at 10 pm right after her potty trip. She seems to be walking a bit better on it.

I think it was a wasp or a hornet that got stuck in her fur. It is the top of her foot.  I used a baking soda compress for a bit ... then rinsed it off in cool water .. and applied some Vet's Best itch and pain reliever spray on it. She is now chilling in her crate. 

It is always so scary the first time they get stung. You just never know if they are going to be the one to have a severe allergic reaction or not! Just like with human infants ... all those "First's" are scary.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my - what a Monday at work will keep me away from! Darlene- happy birthday to your dad and the pups (present and past) and Leah Lu in a couple of days! Love the pie and the doggie cake mentioned.

I hope Leah Lu's paw feels better soon! Poor baby! These pups and their woes! Molly is a pistol for me trying to get ear drops in her, and JD has a new paw of choice for excessive licking! 

Milo's mom - new friends puppy is adorable!!!!! How did Milo interact with he/she? Couldn't quite tell from pictures.


----------



## Milo's mom

Awwww! Poor Leah Lu! I'm so sorry her paw hurts. I hope she will feel better soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Milo's mom - new friends puppy is adorable!!!!! How did Milo interact with he/she? Couldn't quite tell from pictures.


Milo was very sweet and patient. He is always happy meeting a dog smaller than himself. And he was excited about seeing the box with his puppy toys coming out of storage but he didn't really see the need to give them away. He kept pulling them out of the give-away-bag and dragging them to safety. Rani was friendly but she had intense nightmares last night, maybe she thought the puppy was going to stay, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Milo was very sweet and patient. He is always happy meeting a dog smaller than himself. And he was excited about seeing the box with his puppy toys coming out of storage but he didn't really see the need to give them away. He kept pulling them out of the give-away-bag and dragging them to safety. Rani was friendly but she had intense nightmares last night, maybe she thought the puppy was going to stay, lol.


Milo is a smart cookie!  Rani may have been dreaming just that!!!

Leah Lu is back to normal other than she has a few itches here and there ... but that could be from her bath the other day too. Thank goodness! I did not sleep very well waiting out the night to be sure she was not going to have a reaction. :/ Slept with one eye open, both ears open, and the television on! LOL!

Thanks for the well wishes and the Birthday wishes to all! Dad and Blu Boy ... and Shadow Angel all thank you! And ... Leah Lu tomorrow too! 

I will be posting her Birthday photo later today... here and another thread


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy First Birthday Leah Lu!  

9 weeks old the day she came home to me ....


935236_440853822675862_319430743_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr

One year old 8/28/13 ......


0825131805 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

My puppy is all grown up!:Cry:


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Happy Birthday, Leah Lu!!!!!! You are beautiful inside and out and a bit mischievous inside too! That's the kind of puppy we all love!!!!!

Darlene, I'm right with you on absolutely loving those puppy stages!!!!



Abbylynn said:


> Happy First Birthday Leah Lu!
> 
> 9 weeks old the day she came home to me ....
> 
> 
> 935236_440853822675862_319430743_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> One year old 8/28/13 ......
> 
> 
> 0825131805 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> My puppy is all grown up!:Cry:


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy, happy Birthday, sweet Leah Lu! We love you!
Thank you for letting us be part of her first year, Darlene, and for bringing us so much joy by sharing those wonderful pictures of her growing up.
How did the "white dog cake" turn out? How is the princess's little paw after the bee sting?
Wishing you a wonderful birthday from all of us.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Agree with Milo's Mom! Thanks for sharing her first year with all of us! Great thread!



Milo's mom said:


> Happy, happy Birthday, sweet Leah Lu! We love you!
> Thank you for letting us be part of her first year, Darlene, and for bringing us so much joy by sharing those wonderful pictures of her growing up.
> How did the "white dog cake" turn out? How is the princess's little paw after the bee sting?
> Wishing you a wonderful birthday from all of us.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Happy, happy Birthday, sweet Leah Lu! We love you!
> Thank you for letting us be part of her first year, Darlene, and for bringing us so much joy by sharing those wonderful pictures of her growing up.
> How did the "white dog cake" turn out? How is the princess's little paw after the bee sting?
> Wishing you a wonderful birthday from all of us.


Awwwe .... Thank you for sharing with us! 

The cake is just out of the oven. As soon as it cools I will ice it with the honey/cream cheese/yogurt icing... and they will each have a tiny piece .... there still is sugar in it.

Leah Lu's paw is better now .... poor thing. She heard a bee buzzing in the yard today and kind of went the other direction! Lol! 

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes! We enjoyed everyone's pictures, video's, and talks ... an all around hang out thread this year. It was great! Don't be a stranger to the thread ....... 

I will be sure to post the Birthday Girl with cake in her bowl or on her face! Lol! 

The homemade Birthday cake with honey/cream cheese/yogurt icing .....


0828131636 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee and Leah Lu sharing my leftover hamburger spaghetti sauce from my plate .... as a special treat ...


0828131746 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu eating her cake ...


0828131712a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu saying "Thank you for all the warm wishes, stories, and great advice along the way ... while watching me grow up!" 


0828131729 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

EDIT: Look what one of my Sister's made ...


----------



## Milo's mom

The white dog cake looks absolutely delicious! I'm sure your dogs tasted the love that went into it. I love the birthday picture your sister made for Leah Lu!
We are looking forward to pictures of Leah Lu's second year!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> The white dog cake looks absolutely delicious! I'm sure your dogs tasted the love that went into it. I love the birthday picture your sister made for Leah Lu!
> We are looking forward to pictures of Leah Lu's second year!


Thank you! ..........

No fear! Lol! I am sure I will always find something new to put up here. 

I do have to say I am proud of her today. I always ask her to "Go To Your House" when I do my nebulizer meds in the morning and at night. I usually lock the crate door.

This morning I asked her to go to her house ... she did ... and I left the door open to see what she was going to do. The little sweetie stayed in there until I called her back out.


----------



## Abbylynn

So ..... We had our first photo session as a one year old. Lol! I swear she knows how to pose when I ask .... we have been doing this for so long! ......


0830130852 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0830130849 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0830130848a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0830130847a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0830130845d by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0830130843 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Lol! She was falling asleep with the rubber doughnut I call a giant "life saver" ... still in her mouth. I asked her to "Stay" 


0830130852c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh cutie Leah Lu! I agree the red toy looks like a life saver candy! Happy second year of fun!


----------



## Milo's mom

Beautiful pictures! She is really photogenic and super cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you for the compliments.

I really want to take that very first picture and frame it as I did the one of her in the sunshine on the large footstool. Every now and then the sunrise shines through the LR windows just proper ......


----------



## Abbylynn

PLaying tug ......


0908131817a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee and Leah Lu kissing. Lol! ...


0908131932 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu is always at Abbylynn's side. I truly think Leah Lu believes Abbylynn is her Mom! Lol! They are just such good friends! I couldn't be more blessed than to have a large dog this gentle. 


0912130718 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Lol! It looks like a boneyard!

Blu Boy is Just hanging around ... He does this all the time. He has always loved to look at the world upside down! 


0912130719b (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 



0908131929 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh so nice to see all the pups! JD likes to lay like Blu Boy does too! Very odd! Good seeing everyone loving each other!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh so nice to see all the pups! JD likes to lay like Blu Boy does too! Very odd! Good seeing everyone loving each other!


Thanks! 

We were flirting with the morning sun!


0914130946b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0914130944 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I have a few more ... but it seems flickr is having loading issues. 

Can hardly wait for the new paracord collars Sibe made for them. Can hardly wait to see Abbylynn's when it is finished. I am also thinking of having an all white collar made for Leah Lu if Sibe can order a white buckle. I cannot find all white collars anywhere. I always wanted one for her. Make it blend in with her fur color. She is snow white. Dogs look so much better in my eyes naked. Lol! 

Here are the first three that are done. The beginning of Abbylynn's ......

Leah Lu's is purple and yellow, Eddee's is black and green, Blu Boy's is black and blue, Abbylynn's is multi colors with white and red and grey and black.


1275425_10101177431230363_926459655_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1271975_10101177680735353_585848329_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Wonder how Milo's mom is doing and her crew?

Dog Mom 2 2 ..... I saw the picture of the baby with the rescue dog in the random picture thread. Cute!!!

I miss seeing Roman too.


----------



## Cailin

Nice pictures as always! I really like the bone-yard picture. It reminds me of my own living room. 

I love the handmade collars! It makes me want to do something like that as well! Maybe when Eevee outgrows her collar...


----------



## Abbylynn

Cailin said:


> Nice pictures as always! I really like the bone-yard picture. It reminds me of my own living room.
> 
> I love the handmade collars! It makes me want to do something like that as well! Maybe when Eevee outgrows her collar...


I like the collars. I like the fact that they can be used in an emergency. 

I almost forgot to add this to the thread ......

The three best Buddies ...



0913131005a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## starrysim

Awww, they look like such good buddies. That pic makes me wish I could afford another dog so Luna would have a playmate.


----------



## Milo's mom

Love the handmade collars!
And the picture of the three buddies is so cute!

We are having a wonderful time on our vacation! ??? It makes me so happy to see my dogs so happy!

Here are some pictures:

































.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom - where are you on vacation? It's beautiful and the pups look so happy! Rani doing well?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Love the handmade collars!
> And the picture of the three buddies is so cute!
> 
> We are having a wonderful time on our vacation! ??? It makes me so happy to see my dogs so happy!
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 110538
> View attachment 110546
> 
> 
> View attachment 110554
> 
> View attachment 110562
> View attachment 110570
> .
> View attachment 110578
> 
> 
> View attachment 110530


 Thank you! 

I am so glad to hear from you!  I was worried something happened. The photo's are great and all the dogs look great! You can see they are clearly enjoying themselves. Glad all of you are having a good time! 

How is Rani? She looks great!

Have you seen my new pup? Her name is Cookie. I adopted her yesterday from the shelter parking lot. Long story. She is going to be trained by me to be my assistance dog ... if she works out. So far she is biddable and pretty smart.


0926131027 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214194-please-welcome.html

Good to hear from you! Give all the dogs a pat from me!


----------



## starrysim

Leah Lu has a new sister? What a cutie! I just want to touch those shiny ears, they must be so soft


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Leah Lu has a new sister? What a cutie! I just want to touch those shiny ears, they must be so soft


 Yes .... Leah Lu has a new Sister which she is not happy about. She has showed her teeth and growled and tried to bite her ... and then she runs to me for protection. Leah Lu has a fear issue of Cookie.

Yeah .... Cookie's hair is very fine and single coated and soft and super shiny too. It is almost like a greyhounds coat IMO.


----------



## Milo's mom

You adopted another dog! OMG!
Congratulations! 
Cookie looks absolutely beautiful. How could you possibly resist her. What kind of dog is she? Do you know how old she is?
Dog Mom 2 2, we were about an hour north of Carmel in Monterey Bay. Perfect, long, deserted beach for dog walking..we feel so lucky. We saw 2000 year old Redwood trees and got to watch humpback whales coming really close to the shore from the oceanfront deck every morning. Now we are on the loooong drive back. 
Rani is doing really well. She loved the beach, it was so much fun to see that big smile on her face. She doesn't run as far away from us as she used to. In her youth she used to run, run, run in true Pointer/Dalmatian style but now she prefers to stay closer to us. The drive was a little hard on her and when she is tired she gets confused, we can tell she doesn't remember where the door or her bed is and how to find her way around the strange yard and house. She stumbled over (carpeted) steps a few times and things like that. We just keep a close eye on her and help her find her way around. I feel very lucky that we were able to have another vacation with her.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> You adopted another dog! OMG!
> Congratulations!
> Cookie looks absolutely beautiful. How could you possibly resist her. What kind of dog is she? Do you know how old she is?
> Dog Mom 2 2, we were about an hour north of Carmel in Monterey Bay. Perfect, long, deserted beach for dog walking..we feel so lucky. We saw 2000 year old Redwood trees and got to watch humpback whales coming really close to the shore from the oceanfront deck every morning. Now we are on the loooong drive back.
> Rani is doing really well. She loved the beach, it was so much fun to see that big smile on her face. She doesn't run as far away from us as she used to. In her youth she used to run, run, run in true Pointer/Dalmatian style but now she prefers to stay closer to us. The drive was a little hard on her and when she is tired she gets confused, we can tell she doesn't remember where the door or her bed is and how to find her way around the strange yard and house. She stumbled over (carpeted) steps a few times and things like that. We just keep a close eye on her and help her find her way around. I feel very lucky that we were able to have another vacation with her.


Soooo happy Rani and all of you could have such a wonderful vacation! 

Yes .... Cookie is training to be an assistance dog for me. If she works out I will have help retrieving things and she will alert if I should have any copd issues ... like not breathing. This could take a few years ... but we will try. 

Cookie is maybe a Lab/? who knows what mix. Lol! I guess time will tell. But she is over half the height of Abbylynn and she is only 4 months old. But she is all legs and as skinny as a Greyhound! Smart too ... thank goodness. I went to the shelter looking for a candidate ... I wanted a Lab or a Lab mix for the job I had in mind

... and as I was getting out of my car a young couple pulled up and had her and was getting ready to dump her at the kill shelter. Well ... I intervened in the parking lot ... then went inside and got her a dog license. Lol!  Talk about fate! What are the chances of that happening? 

I almost named her "Chance" ..... but my Mother wanted a Lab before she was ill with her copd and couldn't get one. Somehow I feel like there was some sort of heavenly intervention when Cookie showed up like this. My Children used to call my Mother "Cookie" ...... sooooo .... "Cookie" it is! 


0928131109a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I can't tell you how ticked off I get reading that about the couple dropping a puppy let alone any dog or animal off at the kill shelter!!! Ugggggghhhhh! I'm so glad you grabbed Cookie!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Milo's mom, 

I'm so so so glad rani enjoyed vacation with you all! You will be helping her lots I'm sure, and she loves you for it!!!


----------



## starrysim

Wow, talk about chance! How lucky for Cookie that she found you. Do you know why they were dumping her? Is she just too much of a handful? My next door neighbours have a 4-month old black lab mix, and she's super hyper. Plus they don't really know how to train her properly, so that doesn't help. I just want to tell her it's ok and teach her what those confusing humans want from her 

You should start a separate Cookie thread!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I can't tell you how ticked off I get reading that about the couple dropping a puppy let alone any dog or animal off at the kill shelter!!! Ugggggghhhhh! I'm so glad you grabbed Cookie!


I am right behind you on that. There is a HS no kill a town over. There is a $20 fee to place them there. I guess they must not have had the money? .......... By the looks of how skinny Cookie is ... that is my best guess. Still .... try and find a friend or something to loan you the money. :/


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Wow, talk about chance! How lucky for Cookie that she found you. Do you know why they were dumping her? Is she just too much of a handful? My next door neighbours have a 4-month old black lab mix, and she's super hyper. Plus they don't really know how to train her properly, so that doesn't help. I just want to tell her it's ok and teach her what those confusing humans want from her
> 
> You should start a separate Cookie thread!


She is hyper ... and feisty ... and always hungry ... and so on. Lol! Probably too much to handle. They did not have much to say except "If you want her you can have her" :/ They got in their car and left. They may have been embarrassed that she was so thin ... but how could you have a conscience if you go to a kill shelter ... who knows.

Then again .... It could have been circumstances beyond their control. Even though I don't like it I tend to try and give the benefit of the doubt until I know differently. Maybe they were unemployed and struggling? Maybe they couldn't find a way to come up with the fee from friends or family ... or sell personal belongings for the fee to put her in the HS which does not kill.

I started a thread called "Cookie's SD Thread" ... http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214418-cookies-sd-thread.html


----------



## Abbylynn

I just had to post this ....... What a great pic!

Talk about a gentle giant ...................................




0930130929b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Adnamac

Oh my gosh! Cutest thing! Leah-Lu has herself an Abby pillow! <3


----------



## Milo's mom

That's the cutest picture of Leah Lu and the "Abby pillow"! Those two really have a bond. So sweet...
I'm so glad you and Cookie found each other. What a story! Did the young couple say anything about how they got her in the first place? Often people just don't know the difference between a kill and a no-kill shelter. They have no idea what happens in those places. And of course the shelter doesn't tell them. They don't want them to drop off a dog by the side of the highway instead.


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> That's the cutest picture of Leah Lu and the "Abby pillow"! Those two really have a bond. So sweet...
> I'm so glad you and Cookie found each other. What a story! Did the young couple say anything about how they got her in the first place? Often people just don't know the difference between a kill and a no-kill shelter. They have no idea what happens in those places. And of course the shelter doesn't tell them. They don't want them to drop off a dog by the side of the highway instead.


No ... I never had a chance to ask them anything. They were in a hurry. I think they were embarrassed or who really knows. What really sucks lemons is that this particular kill shelter still uses gas from what I read. 

This shelter used to have "Drop Off" kennels set up outside the establishment. They would check every morning. For some reason they took them down? I guess people were stealing the dogs from the boxes and such.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> I just had to post this ....... What a great pic!
> 
> Talk about a gentle giant ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0930130929b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Awesome pic!

I dream of this pose of Pepper (cat) and Roman.... maybe one day!

P.S. Hello everyone!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> I dream of this pose of Pepper (cat) and Roman.... maybe one day!
> 
> P.S. Hello everyone!


Hello hueyeats! I missed you and Roman!


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Huggs!!!
:grouphug:

Missed you and your great family too!!!
I missed all your updates... wahhh!

Oh and wishing you a happy fall to you and your gang.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> ^^^Huggs!!!
> :grouphug:
> 
> Missed you and your great family too!!!
> I missed all your updates... wahhh!
> 
> Oh and wishing you a happy fall to you and your gang.


Happy fall to all of you too! Give Roman a hug and hello from my gang!


----------



## Abbylynn

Self explanatory ... my little "Sweetie Pie" ..... She is such a nice little girl ...

Has anyone ever told you that looks can be fooling?????


1006131707 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Must be why she always has such a poo eating grin on her face. I don't own a dog ... I own a beaver! Lol!  The phrase "Leave it" no longer exists.

OH .... and then there is Eddee .................


1006131713a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

:doh:


----------



## Abbylynn

Gave Leah Lu a cut today .....


1007131049a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1007131048c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1007131048d by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1007131052a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1007131050a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 

Eddee's Cut today ....


1007131411a (6) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Ahhhh - both look so cute! They warming up to Cookie still?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Ahhhh - both look so cute! They warming up to Cookie still?


They are getting better.  I just wish Abbylynn would put Cookie in her place when she gets too rough. :/ Eddee though is still pretty iffy .... but you cannot blame him. He is three times smaller than she is.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

How long has it been? It took JD a full three weeks to warm up to Molly and partake in any play with her. I remember the first fast out in the yard chase between the two of them - I was so happy!!!! Molly kept coming to my leg stance for protection and JD was getting his groove on! You are such a good pack leader - they will be fine with your coaching!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> How long has it been? It took JD a full three weeks to warm up to Molly and partake in any play with her. I remember the first fast out in the yard chase between the two of them - I was so happy!!!! Molly kept coming to my leg stance for protection and JD was getting his groove on! You are such a good pack leader - they will be fine with your coaching!!!!


Thank you for the vote of confidence Dog Mom 2 2 . 

Today is exactly 2 weeks that Cookie has been here. Being she is only approximately 18 weeks old it is to be expected in my mind ... for her to act like a juvenile delinquent! Lol! 

I weighed Cookie today ... and according to my scales she is 25 pounds on empty (without breakfast). She also has gotten taller. She just puts her front paws on the gate and then the back ones and flies over the gate ever so gracefully ... like she is some sort of agility champion! Lol! I bet she would be good at it! Wish I had the lungs to be able to attend things like this with her as a side hobby.

The gate is 24" tall.


1009130818a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy playing with an ice cube at his new house (My Sister's and Niece's and Nephew's)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197354643/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197174884/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197284265/


----------



## hueyeats

Awwww... You know they are all too cute.
Leah lu's hair cut look great.
And Eddee is such a mommies little helper. Roman loves helping mommi with dishes too.
Wow... Cookie looks tall... I am seeing big time greyhound. And she is putting on good weight I see.
Roman loves ice cubes too.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awwww... You know they are all too cute.
> Leah lu's hair cut look great.
> And Eddee is such a mommies little helper. Roman loves helping mommi with dishes too.
> Wow... Cookie looks tall... I am seeing big time greyhound. And she is putting on good weight I see.
> Roman loves ice cubes too.


Thank you! 

Here is some long legs on Cookie .... I measured them yesterday I think it was ... or the day before. She is 18.5 inches at the withers



1009131634a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1009131439a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Blu boy is doing good then huh? Good to see video! Do you think that Edee and Leah Lu and Abbylynn miss him and vice versa? Or is he relishing in being the number one dog as a solo pup? 

Cookie looks so healthy now! I agree that greyhound sure looks like a part of her. Has she taken to your dad and vice versa?



Abbylynn said:


> Blu Boy playing with an ice cube at his new house (My Sister's and Niece's and Nephew's)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197354643/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197174884/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197284265/


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Blu boy is doing good then huh? Good to see video! Do you think that Edee and Leah Lu and Abbylynn miss him and vice versa? Or is he relishing in being the number one dog as a solo pup?
> 
> Cookie looks so healthy now! I agree that greyhound sure looks like a part of her. Has she taken to your dad and vice versa?


Blu Boy is having a blast! He is also getting to go for extra walks ... well ... everything extra since he has three kids to fight over who gets him to play with and sleep with first! Lol! The dogs here at the house don't seem to miss him and vice-versa. Blu Boy has always been a mellow wonderful dog with people .... just not so much other dogs besides his Brother Leeo. After Leeo passed I noticed Blu Boy's tolerance for other dogs had changed.

Cookie has taken to Dad ... but me more so. I think she is pretty much a one person velcro girl. .... Which is exactly what I wanted ... but still able to love other people as well. I need her by my side. No matter where I go ... she follows. She is just about jumping that gate now free style with no feet touching! I just hope she is not injuring her joints. But she seems just fine.

She jumped the gate again this morning and got Leah Lu's water bowl and then jumped the gate with it again in her mouth. It is a heavy ceramic bowl too. Lol! Maybe she is trying to tell me she wants to eat. 

Dad is constantly saying that whatever mix Cookie is ... she sure is a beautiful pup. He is impressed with her looks and her actions.

EDIT: I will be getting pics of all the dogs with their new paracord collars on as soon as they arrive.  .... including Blu Boy. You know ... I miss him ... but I feel really good that he is getting the attention he deserves. He has been through a lot too. He was my Mother's dog ... then my Mother passed away ... and then his Brother Leeo.

Actually .... I feel he is getting the best of both worlds .... living there and visiting here.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I'm so glad you feel Blu Boy is very happy. Yep, poor guy has been through some losses of loved ones, and sounds like he is very happy now. The fact that you still get to see him, and not just know how well off he has it, is a blessing too! You both get the best of both worlds!

Cookie fetching that heavy bowl is probably her telling you - look, mom, I can get heavy things for you too! . It's awesome she is your Velcro dog as that's what you want if she's going to service you. Lucky Cookie you were in the right place at the right time ( although I know as dog owners we always feel we are the lucky ones). I imagine she knows too and is working hard to show off her skills for you! 

TGIF! Working from home today and taking pups to groomer in the morning. Our weather is finally cooling off in AZ so they will be patio bound all afternoon! Have a good one!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I'm so glad you feel Blu Boy is very happy. Yep, poor guy has been through some losses of loved ones, and sounds like he is very happy now. The fact that you still get to see him, and not just know how well off he has it, is a blessing too! You both get the best of both worlds!
> 
> Cookie fetching that heavy bowl is probably her telling you - look, mom, I can get heavy things for you too! . It's awesome she is your Velcro dog as that's what you want if she's going to service you. Lucky Cookie you were in the right place at the right time ( although I know as dog owners we always feel we are the lucky ones). I imagine she knows too and is working hard to show off her skills for you!
> 
> TGIF! Working from home today and taking pups to groomer in the morning. Our weather is finally cooling off in AZ so they will be patio bound all afternoon! Have a good one!


TGIF! for sure! Even us retired people look forward to weekends too. I have made Sundays a do nothing day ... relax and make a nice home cooked meal day. 

I just bathed Cookie this morning .... because I gave in and let her go for a walk in the woods yesterday. I know she was full of pollen and things. I didn't see any hunters about ... and she has on Revolution and has her Rabies vaccination ..... she was pleading with her eyes when we went to the back of the yard. Lol! She would look in the woods and then look back at me with a head tilt .... I couldn't resist.

We had some lessons with Abbylynn ... my wonderful teacher ... on "Wait" and "Sit" when there is oncoming traffic today. We have a long ways to go .... but she did well for the first attempt. She began to sit for the traffic towards the end of the walk.


1011131134a by Leah Lu, on Flickr



You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu and I in my "Dog Walking Shirt" ... want to be sure we are seen! Lol! 


2013-10-019518-31-5595498 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Lucky Leah Lu to get a solo walk with mom!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Lucky Leah Lu to get a solo walk with mom!


Lol! I feel guilty if they do not each get their own quality time with me.  I would feel like a bad dog Mom if I did otherwise.


----------



## zack

Some lovely photo's Abbylynn,


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Some lovely photo's Abbylynn,


Thank you!


----------



## Abbylynn

I had to add this photo in Leah Lu's thread also ...... Three on a rope! 


1015131042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Nice shots. Oh are they getting used to your new dog yet?


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice shots. Oh are they getting used to your new dog yet?


They seem to be doing fine.  Thanks!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> I had to add this photo in Leah Lu's thread also ...... Three on a rope!
> 
> 
> 1015131042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Awww... Great shots of the moments.
Playing along just fine.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu got pampered today and had a nice long bath and groom.  She then took a nap .... Lol! 


1017131123a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I swear this girl is always smiling! Lol! ............


1017131134 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Tuckered out ...............


1017131205a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hueyeats

OMG... LeahLu is truely relaxed in that cute pose. Lol!!! Precious!


----------



## zack

Leah Lu really is a smilie baby, just love the expressions she makes, such a cutie. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

I had to buy Leah Lu a new sweater. Last year she was only 4 months old ... she sort of outgrew the one from last year. Lol!  She is not too thrilled about it ........

I bet she will be once it gets really cold outside! Lol! It is 47 degrees outside right now. We may see some snow on Tuesday of this coming week. 

I also bought Cookie a navy blue cardigan dog sweater. Poor Cookie really has no hair and no undercoat. I did not take a pic of Cookie in hers yet. I had to buy an extra large. :/

Leah Lu .....


1019131726 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hueyeats

Oooh... Me like.
Leah lu looks ready for Christmas...

I can only dress pepper up in sweater... But usually she does not like that too much too.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Leah Lu really is a smilie baby, just love the expressions she makes, such a cutie. lol.


Thank you!  I like your boy ... he looks so much like a bear!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Oooh... Me like.
> Leah lu looks ready for Christmas...
> 
> I can only dress pepper up in sweater... But usually she does not like that too much too.


Yeah ... it was a great deal ... only $3.99. It is well made too. I just had to pay $14.00 for Cookies ..... not on sale.


----------



## hueyeats

I usually shop target end caps for clearance doggie sweaters small size for Pepper.
They have awesome deals too sometimes.

I forgot to mention... One year during Xmas seasons, they put out dog sweaters for $2 (at the target dollar sections)... That's when we first got Pepper some 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Abbylynn

1022130807 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

My silly girl with her homemade sock that I stuffed with a squeaky toy. Lol! She is always smiling! Lol! The sock didn't last long ... so I am getting her another skineeze in a day or so.  There was gray fuzz all over the house. I had to clean again. :/ Just cleaned yesterday.

Thanks for looking!


1022130807a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1022130807b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


EDIT: Blu Boy sings to the flute! Lol! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10369050325/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10369070006/

Leah Lu sleeping head to head with the stuffed bunny I gave her today. She must really like it ... she hasn't tried to tear it up yet! 


1024131621a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Love that Leah Lu!


----------



## zack

So the only time she's not smiling is when she is asleep, what a cutie. lol


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> So the only time she's not smiling is when she is asleep, what a cutie. lol


Hehehe ... Thanks guys ... she must get that from me! Lol! She is just a happy girl. I have spoiled her rotten! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Look what "Rainbow Bridge ~ A celebration of our pets lives" ... on FB made. 


1378624_767992156547782_1452272749_n (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I still believe Leah Lu is a relative ... she sure does act like Leeo. 


1017131123a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my - how sweet! It is amazing the physical resemblance that Leah Lu has with Leeo Bandit!!!!! He is always in your heart and what awesome memories you have of him!!!




Abbylynn said:


> Look what "Rainbow Bridge ~ A celebration of our pets lives" ... on FB made.
> 
> 
> 1378624_767992156547782_1452272749_n (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> I still believe Leah Lu is a relative ... she sure does act like Leeo.
> 
> 
> 1017131123a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

I gave the Queen Leah Lu a groom today ... so she is all pretty for the Holidays upcoming.  10/31/2013 (Halloween)


1031131235 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1031131234b (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1031131234 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

THanks for looking. 

Just taking a break .... Eddee is next! Hahahahaha!


----------



## starrysim

She's so fluffy!!! Also, is she pink, or is it my monitor? lol


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> She's so fluffy!!! Also, is she pink, or is it my monitor? lol


She isn't pink ... it is my phone camera.


----------



## starrysim

I see. Well, pink would suit her 

Your phone is doing a good job of turning things pink, check out that lamp!


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> I see. Well, pink would suit her
> 
> Your phone is doing a good job of turning things pink, check out that lamp!


Hahahaha! 

I thought about turning her pink for Halloween ... but chickened out. Lol! You would think that all the money I spend on extras for the dogs .... that they really do not need ... I would save up and buy a real camera. :/ I keep asking Santa ... but he must not hear me.


----------



## Abbylynn

I took some pictures for the third week "What Love Looks Like" thread. Now that I posted this first one ... I will post the rest I took. 

I love this. This is one of Leah Lu's most endearing quirks besides kissing your ears every single time she enters your lap.  I love this little girl .........




1112130855c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1112130855b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1112130853b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1112130852 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1112130853 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## zack

That's true love Abbylynn


----------



## starrysim

she looks so sweet and content


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> she looks so sweet and content




She is also very content with this new Kong Food Dispensing toy.........



1126131158a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1126131203a (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Leah Lu is always so cute. I love the shot you have of her with her head near her stuffed bunny.


----------



## starrysim

Luna has one of those new Kong toys, the bone shaped one. She loves it. She's the pickiest eater ever, but she eats anything I put into that toy 

Which reminds me - did you find any new toys for Leah Lu, after that thread a few weeks ago? Did she like the one with the water bottle inside?


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Luna has one of those new Kong toys, the bone shaped one. She loves it. She's the pickiest eater ever, but she eats anything I put into that toy
> 
> Which reminds me - did you find any new toys for Leah Lu, after that thread a few weeks ago? Did she like the one with the water bottle inside?


She gets the water bottle one when Santa gets here!  I am also thinking of getting her that squeaky pig mat .... one of those toys that has about 12 - 16 squeakers in it! She would love it!

Since you have the new toy ... do you think it is safe to leave it unattended? It is not as sturdy as the regular Kongs ... but it is a Kong.


----------



## starrysim

Abbylynn said:


> Since you have the new toy ... do you think it is safe to leave it unattended? It is not as sturdy as the regular Kongs ... but it is a Kong.


I guess it depends on your dog, and how destructive and interested they are. With Luna, it's totally fine. She doesn't care much for it unless it's filled with food, anyway. But it doesn't seem as tough as regular kongs.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> I guess it depends on your dog, and how destructive and interested they are. With Luna, it's totally fine. She doesn't care much for it unless it's filled with food, anyway. But it doesn't seem as tough as regular kongs.


Yes ... this is an "iffy" Kong of sorts .... rather squishy. I will just have to keep an eye out to see how she does once it is emptied. She chews wood like it is nothing!


----------



## starrysim

Wouldn't you be more worried about Cookie chewing on it?


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Wouldn't you be more worried about Cookie chewing on it?


I only allow Leah Lu to have it in her crate or when Cookie is crated. I would definitely not want one of the big dogs to get hold of it. :/ It is Leah Lu's only. I have other Kongs of proper sizes for the rest of the dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu's second Thanksgiving with me ... Today she is all tuckered out !


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hi Abbylynn,

I'm so not sure why but I have quit receiving my emails when posts are made on any dog forum threads I subscribe to, two of which are Leah Lu's and Cookies. Glad to see both are doing well though and enjoying the holidays with you! Cookie has gotten so tall. And Leah Lu is cute as ever!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hi Abbylynn,
> 
> I'm so not sure why but I have quit receiving my emails when posts are made on any dog forum threads I subscribe to, two of which are Leah Lu's and Cookies. Glad to see both are doing well though and enjoying the holidays with you! Cookie has gotten so tall. And Leah Lu is cute as ever!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2 ... 

How have you and your precious pups been? Hope you all had a great Holiday! I have also been wondering how Milo's mom is doing as well ....... I should really pm her and see how they are doing. I have not heard from her in a long while now.

Yes ... Miss Cookie Crumb is almost as tall as Abbylynn. Lol! She is now 6 months old. I still think she is just going to have long legs and top out at about 50 pounds. She is such a good puppy ... but quite rambunctious. I guess that is the Lab in her. I am not rushing her training as she still has some growing up to do ... but basics and a few small fun things are good for now. We can work on the serious stuff this coming spring when we can get out more.

I have only ever had one other Lab mix in my lifetime. His name was Freight Train. Lol! He reminded me of one ... sooo clumbsy and big! Lol! The very first thing he did as an 8 week old pup was fall into a muddy ditch we were digging. He was a Lab/Golden cross. I saw both of his parents. He was black with a tad bit of white on his chest and toes ... long hair like a Golden. Beautiful. But soooo friendly. When he was almost a year old he was stolen from my yard when I let him out to go potty on his own.  I learned my lesson about leaving my dogs alone after that.

I can hardly believe this was Leah Lu last year at this time. 


1209121538 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And Leah Lu now ....



1130130812b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Good hearing from you!  I guess you will just have to check into DF from time to time to see if there is anything new going on. Hope you get your e-mail fixed.


----------



## Abbylynn

..........


1130130742 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Milo's mom

Hi Abbylynn! What a lovely picture of Leah Lu and Cookie! I hadn't been to the forum for a long time and really enjoyed reading your posts yesterday. Leah Lu is beautiful as ever and Cookie's legs seem even longer! 
We have been very busy but everyone is really well, Rani even seems to get stronger! She is much more affectionate than ever, now she wants to greet everyone on our walks. She seems very happy. We feel very lucky to still have her. Milo is a young man now, the puppy is gone. He still has tons of energy. Mokie is better than ever, he seems to be feeling really good, no more arthritis. I really believe in the Darwin's Pet, fresh, raw, grass fed, organic diet for my dogs now. They have been healing and thriving on it.
Here are some pictures from our walk in the snow yesterday:



















How is Dog Mom 2 2 ? Have you come up into the snow this yea yet?


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Hi Abbylynn! What a lovely picture of Leah Lu and Cookie! I hadn't been to the forum for a long time and really enjoyed reading your posts yesterday. Leah Lu is beautiful as ever and Cookie's legs seem even longer!
> We have been very busy but everyone is really well, Rani even seems to get stronger! She is much more affectionate than ever, now she wants to greet everyone on our walks. She seems very happy. We feel very lucky to still have her. Milo is a young man now, the puppy is gone. He still has tons of energy. Mokie is better than ever, he seems to be feeling really good, no more arthritis. I really believe in the Darwin's Pet, fresh, raw, grass fed, organic diet for my dogs now. They have been healing and thriving on it.
> Here are some pictures from our walk in the snow yesterday:
> View attachment 123609
> View attachment 123617
> View attachment 123625
> 
> How is Dog Mom 2 2 ? Have you come up into the snow this yea yet?


Hello and Thank You! 

It is so good to hear from you!!! I am so glad to hear everyone is doing super well ... Awesome!!! .... and the photos are just gorgeous!  I love that coat on Milo. Gosh he looks like Leah Lu!

I was just about to post that Leah Lu got her first 3 year rabies vaccination yesterday. So far so good. But we will see if she loses her hair on her leg again. 

I saw a new vet yesterday. I really like him. He was concerned enough about Leah Lu's last rabies vaccination to take precautionary measures and give her another injection of sorts if I felt she would have any severe allergic reaction to the vaccine. 

He also made sure to give it in the left leg and not the previous right leg. Leah Lu is a trooper with vaccinations ... although she did talk to the Vet a bit about being there ... but just for a split second. Lol! 

Oh .... and also ... she needs to lose 3 pounds. Bad Dog Mom!!!  Too many goodies for that "look" she gives me like she is starving ... I cannot give in to that!



1208131225c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Sending good wishes and prayers and Holiday Greetings to all of you!


----------



## zack

:cheer2: I hope you and yours have a lovely Christmas and all the very best for 2014, love from me and lots of sloppy kisses from Zack. xxxxxxx


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> :cheer2: I hope you and yours have a lovely Christmas and all the very best for 2014, love from me and lots of sloppy kisses from Zack. xxxxxxx


Awwwe .... Thank you! The same Christmas and New Years wishes to you and yours and your gorgeous Zack! xxxxxxxx 



Leah Lu says that baby carrots are just soooo good this way! .........


----------



## starrysim

Awww what a sweetie. She's liking her new Kong I guess. Like I said earlier, Luna loves anything I put into hers as well. I never did buy the flower-shaped one you have, because I couldn't figure out what I would put in it that wouldn't fall out the holes. I guess you figured it out


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Awww what a sweetie. She's liking her new Kong I guess. Like I said earlier, Luna loves anything I put into hers as well. I never did buy the flower-shaped one you have, because I couldn't figure out what I would put in it that wouldn't fall out the holes. I guess you figured it out


Baby carrots and mini 5 calorie each plain Milkbones work well. I may try some broccoli next. Leah Lu loves broccoli! So do I!


----------



## Abbylynn

Such a busy body trying to kill all her toys. Lol! 


1213130816a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1213130818b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1213130816 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1213130814 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu and the crew and I wishe all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! 



1214131212b1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Had this made for myself for an early Christmas gift. Lol!  Had it made on www.zazzle.com ..............

Coffee cup. They are very nice quality cups. I had some made last year and this year as Christmas gifts for my relatives. Eventually I will have one of each of my dogs. 








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## Milo's mom

Merry Christmas to you and Leah Lu, Eddie, Abbylynn, Cookie and of course Dad. And Blue Boy! I love the picture of the guilty Leah Lu, so cute! And the cup is a great idea!


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Leah Lu, Eddie, Abbylynn, Cookie and of course Dad. And Blue Boy! I love the picture of the guilty Leah Lu, so cute! And the cup is a great idea!



Merry Christmas to all of you too! Have a wonderful New Years too! Lots of XOXO to the pups!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That Leah Lu is one smart girl!!!!!!




Abbylynn said:


>


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! She sure is Dog Mom 2 2 ! Maybe she should be my SD!


----------



## Abbylynn

"I'm dreaming ... of a white .. Christmas!" ... Lol! 



Merry Christmas Mom! Lol!  ........................


----------



## Abbylynn

"You really think I am going to go outside in this cold?" ...............


----------



## Abbylynn

By golly I got a new toy!!!




And I am sure proud of it!!!





Now I am going to kill it! Lol! 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## starrysim

Awww those are the cutest pics you've posted in a while. My next dog will be a little white Schnoodle, I tell my husband all the time  Hey, how did she like the bottle buddy toy?


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Awww those are the cutest pics you've posted in a while. My next dog will be a little white Schnoodle, I tell my husband all the time  Hey, how did she like the bottle buddy toy?


Awwwwe .... Thanks. 

Well .... between her and big ol' Abbylynn ... it lasted all of about a week. Lol!  I swear they try and use everything for a tug toy! In fact even with supervision all their Christmas toys are rags. I just ordered a bunch of Kong toys today so that the new puppy and the rest of my crew will all have something to play with for a bit. :/

I do not care what anyone says ... I love the Schnauzer and the Poodle mix. There is just something about them that I wish I had found many many years ago. They are Terrier like but at the same time they are so loving and smart and my three are almost nil at shedding. I can groom them once a week and brush them out a couple times between bathing ... and they are good to go. I have never seen white hair on anything .... not even my clothing when they are in my lap. I don't know ... they just have such great personalities. 

I will always have at least one in my life at all times.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! What a crew I have! Looks like Eddee cannot keep his eyes off of the tv for anything!  Leah Lu and Abbylynn are BFF's...........



0118140939d by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Leah Lu wants a treat!


1211131315 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Your pack is as adorable as ever!!!!



Abbylynn said:


> Lol! What a crew I have! Looks like Eddee cannot keep his eyes off of the tv for anything!  Leah Lu and Abbylynn are BFF's...........
> 
> 
> 
> 0118140939d by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leah Lu wants a treat!
> 
> 
> 1211131315 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Your pack is as adorable as ever!!!!



Thanks Dog Mom 2 2!  You should post a picture of your sweet pups on this thread .... I have not seen them in a while.


----------



## starrysim

LOL Eddee watching TV while the rest are paying attention to you, it's too cute. Reminds me of my husband, can't take his eyes off the TV either.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> LOL Eddee watching TV while the rest are paying attention to you, it's too cute. Reminds me of my husband, can't take his eyes off the TV either.


Hehehe! Same with my Dad sometimes!  Eddee and Dad watch WWE and share popcorn. :/

My 18 year old Niece is spending the weekend with me and Eddee is sleeping with her. Lol!He is such a trip! You can't help but love him.





Lol! What a crew!


----------



## starrysim

So cute! Is Leah Lu sleeping like that, or is she playing? Luna sleeps like that on our bed at night, with all paws in the air. She also rolls around and plays on her back like that.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> So cute! Is Leah Lu sleeping like that, or is she playing? Luna sleeps like that on our bed at night, with all paws in the air. She also rolls around and plays on her back like that.


She does both!  She plays and sleeps like that. I can ask her to "smile" when she is in that position ... and she will! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Abbylynn said:


>


Haha, thats hilarious


----------



## starrysim

LOL Love it.
Is that your new puppy? So cute.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> LOL Love it.
> Is that your new puppy? So cute.


Yes .... That is my new puppy Reese. Thank you. 

Leah Lu is really taken over and starting showing him the ropes ..... and she is a good corrector too. They are all getting along just fine.


----------



## Abbylynn

Mom gave me a trim today .... it wore me out! I need a nap!  ..........


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu fell through some ice covered snow last evening when outside on her potty break. She went to the Vets this morning because she could not walk and was afraid to go outside. She injured her back leg ................ it was a traumatic enough experience for her to make her afraid to go outside.

It seems that she has a luxating patella like Abbylynn. Crate rest, pain meds, and no romping for a bit ... per Vet ... and more on that diet to help that leg along too! Also Cosequin.

I may need to take out some stock in the Cosequin company. 

Leah Lu say Phooey on the diet! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is being a good girl and resting like the doctor ordered. Poor thing .........


----------



## Damon'sMom

Aww poor girl. Hope she is feeling better soon! She is just too adorable in that last photo.


----------



## starrysim

Awww, feel better soon Leah Lu!


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks guys. ...... I did a great job on making her crate a safe place to be .... I may just break my arms patting myself on the back! Lol!  Leah Lu wants to rest in her crate and be left alone from the other dogs.

She comes out to go potty ... which I finally got her to do. :/ Yay! .... and to eat. I keep her water in her large crate all the time. I just leave the door open in case she wants to come out and join us. She goes back in and snuggles up with the nice snuggly soft queen sized bed blanket I gave her to rest on.


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Valentine's Day 2014 all!


----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy came over today for a visit and a groom.  He was sure happy to visit! That little stump of his was going 100 miles an hour! he was also verynhappy to have his groom. He was a knotted up mess ... poor boy. Time for lessons to be taught to my sister on how to keep him mat free.  Other than that he is well taken care of ... and I am proud to say he is perfect weight!

Before photo .....



After the groom ......





And of course ..... Two best buddies Abbylynn and Leah Lu!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my, so nice to see Blu Boy loved visiting the gang!!! I actually think his long hair is adorable on him, but yes your sister needs to learn to brush him so he doesn't have matted hair. How did Blu Boy do with Reese? I visited his thread too and so glad for all the progress he is making. Is Leah Lu doing better with her leg now? Is she still fearful in the snow? Give all of your pack a big hug from me!!!



Abbylynn said:


> Blu Boy came over today for a visit and a groom.  He was sure happy to visit! That little stump of his was going 100 miles an hour! he was also verynhappy to have his groom. He was a knotted up mess ... poor boy. Time for lessons to be taught to my sister on how to keep him mat free.  Other than that he is well taken care of ... and I am proud to say he is perfect weight!
> 
> Before photo .....
> 
> 
> 
> After the groom ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course ..... Two best buddies Abbylynn and Leah Lu!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh my, so nice to see Blu Boy loved visiting the gang!!! I actually think his long hair is adorable on him, but yes your sister needs to learn to brush him so he doesn't have matted hair. How did Blu Boy do with Reese? I visited his thread too and so glad for all the progress he is making. Is Leah Lu doing better with her leg now? Is she still fearful in the snow? Give all of your pack a big hug from me!!!



Hello Dog Mom 2 2. 

Blu Boy is still very sweet with Dad and I ... but very territorial. Unfortunately he marked a few objects while he was here. I kept the other dogs in their crates. I did put Abbylynn loose on the other side of the gated hallway. Blu Boy is so notorious for biting that I could not take the chance of Reese having even one bad experience of being bitten. They never met. 

Yes ... poor Blu Boy had some sores from where his ears were matted ..... on the tips of his ears. I had to send home medication with him. I told her I want to see him every two weeks ... and that I do not want to see him like that again. I also gave her the proper grooming brush and comb to keep up with my groom. He may be living there due to his aggression ... but I raised him and still love the little guy. 

Leah Lu is still leery of the snow. But she is doing better on her leg. Lots of glucosamine, herbal pain medication, some rest, and some exercise are helping.

I was wondering .... Did your dogs nose colors change as they became older? I noticed that Leah Lu's nose is changing to a lighter blackish brown. I hope this is normal. I have no way of knowing what her parents were like. She still acts like herself ... and is on a diet. She is too heavy for that leg. She is eating Wellness Core Reduced Fat and carrots as snacks. Sometimes some green beans as a filler.

How are your pups doing? I hope to find them well. Give them a hug from me as well. 

EDIT: I do have to give my Sister credit for one thing though ... She does a much better job of keeping Blu Boy at a proper weight than I do. Lol!  I am a softy for begging eyes ... which I am changing.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu just won a $109.99 leash in a contest and a picture calendar ... and in a different contest she is the cover dog on a FB site. 

Good Job Leah Lu my smiley girl! 

(She is the cover girl on Petey's Perfect Place 
Time is ticking! Don't forget to have your photo's submitted (by PM please) by the 10th! This is Leah! Our last winner! SMILE!)


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Good for pretty girl Leah Lu!! She's a calendar girl!!! I never hot a notification for your below message to me. This site isn't working correctly! 

JD's nose color did change from puppy to adulthood! Molly's hasn't and she will be four in April. 

I saw Reese's thread too - so glad for you and the pack that your weather has eased up and you all can go outside. Reese seems to be progressing really well - so glad!!!! He sure is handsome! 



Abbylynn said:


> Leah Lu just won a $109.99 leash in a contest and a picture calendar ... and in a different contest she is the cover dog on a FB site.
> 
> Good Job Leah Lu my smiley girl!
> 
> (She is the cover girl on Petey's Perfect Place
> Time is ticking! Don't forget to have your photo's submitted (by PM please) by the 10th! This is Leah! Our last winner! SMILE!)


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Good for pretty girl Leah Lu!! She's a calendar girl!!! I never hot a notification for your below message to me. This site isn't working correctly!
> 
> JD's nose color did change from puppy to adulthood! Molly's hasn't and she will be four in April.
> 
> I saw Reese's thread too - so glad for you and the pack that your weather has eased up and you all can go outside. Reese seems to be progressing really well - so glad!!!! He sure is handsome!


Hi Dog Mom 2 2 

It is always such a pleasant day when I hear from you!

How are your precious pups Molly and JD doing?

Thank you for the compliments on Reese and Leah Lu. 

Reese is progressing nicely ... although we know he is still just a puppy at 13 weeks old. He has a ton of things to learn. But I feel I picked at least a smart puppy. Lol! I also love the idea that he is so good in the presence of people and other dogs. I was so proud of him in the stores. Just waiting for the teenage stage to come around. But honestly I have had puppies in the past that were not too bad and I hardly ever noticed a stage like that.

The only bad habit I can say Reese actually has at this point in time ... is that he consistently plays in his water bowl ... or I should say the community water bowl. I have given up on wearing socks and slippers. Lol! I cannot remove the water bowl ... so I just deal with it for now. I do not want to deter him from liking water .... especially because we live at a lake. Plus ... I want him to swim in the pool with me. Lol! 

Reese loves to grab my slippers every single morning and prance around so proudly with them. I let him do this as this is part of his retrieval instincts. He never chews them and eventually gives them back to me. 

Leah Lu .... little Leah Lu is the monster puppy! She is always into so many things. She has become bored with me training Reese ... and I do give her special undivided attention time with me. Plus I think the terrible winter of below freezing has gotten to us all! It has been so brutal here with the wind chills. Everyone is stir crazy. We did get to go outside for an entire day!!!! ... and it was soooo beautiful. But now it is 7 degrees this morning and we have a wind chill advisory again. Yesterday we had snow and 50 mph winds. Mother nature needs to get over the menopause! Lol! 

I will have to email you from time to time .......... since your notifications are not working.

Have a wonderful day and give the pups a pat for me and a "woof" from my crew!


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu is going to be two years old in August already!!!! Sheesh! Where does time go?











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spring brings with it a groom for Leah Lu ... 

The before look! ...



The after look ...



The new bling collar ....



Just my little Leah Lu! 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

http://www.jibjab.com/view/QhdD3X7x...m_medium=Share&utm_source=JibJab&cmpid=jj_url


----------

